# Is Surf Cup happening?



## Spfister (Jun 20, 2020)

Nor-cal parent here wondering what you all in So-cal are hearing?


----------



## Frank (Jun 20, 2020)

Yes. The 4 weekends of August. I heard less teams this year. The ref association is preparing for it to happen.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 21, 2020)

Frank said:


> Yes. The 4 weekends of August. I heard less teams this year. The ref association is preparing for it to happen.


First 3 weekends of August divided up by age group. I don’t expect to see teams flying to surf cup this year so I’d expect it to be Socal, norcal, AZ and NV. Two days instead of 3 and It will also be only 3 games not the usual 3 group stage games then semis and finals.


----------



## soccerfan123 (Jun 21, 2020)

sadly not really worth it this year but I do think it goes ahead


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 21, 2020)

soccerfan123 said:


> sadly not really worth it this year but I do think it goes ahead


The important thing here is the girls and boys can go get some exercise and play some games.  Maybe less and local ((anyone from the SW)) can play at Surf Cup in early August ((might be too early for some teams)) and Silver Lakes Aug 21-23.  All the top college coaches can check out both now.  This is very good for SW players in any league.  Let's play ball!!


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 21, 2020)

Possibly but without spectators. 

County Heath dept will have to ok something I understand that hasn't been done just yet but there's still time.  

For olders in the first week of aug I dunno if that practical for SoCal teams  given the return to play guidelines and timelines. 

Youngers yeah that seems more doable since there later August.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 21, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Possibly but without spectators.
> 
> County Heath dept will have to ok something I understand that hasn't been done just yet but there's still time.
> 
> ...


 The return to play guidelines say 2 weeks for each phase. So let’s say you start this week as many in SoCal are. That means 2 weeks in ecnl’s phase 2, 2 weeks in ecnl phase 3 (small sided games), then you have 3 weeks until surf cup with full practice. I’d agree that it’s a little on the short side but it’s only 3 games so I’d think it’s doable and hope coaches rotate players.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 21, 2020)

soccerfan123 said:


> sadly not really worth it this year but I do think it goes ahead


Ask your player if it’s worth it, they will say yes. You will still play some of the best teams in CA, NV and AZ but yes it will be smaller in scale compared to previous years. It’s not really a tournament, more of a showcase so probably no trophies, i know some really care about that. The only people that don’t think it’s worth it is crazy soccer moms and dads that want to be able to brag about who they beat. Just go and let the kids have a fun weekend out of the house, there will be plenty of opportunities for us crazy parents to get excited about matchups in the fall. Take one for the kids.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 21, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Ask your player if it’s worth it, they will say yes. You will still play some of the best teams in CA, NV and AZ but yes it will be smaller in scale compared to previous years. It’s not really a tournament, more of a showcase so probably no trophies, i know some really care about that. The only people that don’t think it’s worth it is crazy soccer moms and dads that want to be able to brag about who they beat. Just go and let the kids have a fun weekend out of the house, there will be plenty of opportunities for us crazy parents to get excited about matchups in the fall. Take one for the kids.


For the olders Man City cup on 9/5-7 appears to much more practical for the high dollar fees there asking with more to play for vs teams you don't normally play against.

The no spectator thing could be a bummer for either so not sure how that might shake out.  

When I looked at teams signed up for olders surf boys so far, didn't see much of anybody local besides surf but maybe there will be a bunch the last minute?  Almost all out of Towner' but just a fraction of what you would normally see.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 21, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Possibly but without spectators.
> 
> County Heath dept will have to ok something I understand that hasn't been done just yet but there's still time.
> 
> ...


So parents drop off the youngers, youngers find their way to field. No parent supervision, coach has two or three teams, that should be interesting.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 21, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Ask your player if it’s worth it, they will say yes. You will still play some of the best teams in CA, NV and AZ but yes it will be smaller in scale compared to previous years. It’s not really a tournament, more of a showcase so probably no trophies, i know some really care about that. The only people that don’t think it’s worth it is crazy soccer moms and dads that want to be able to brag about who they beat. Just go and let the kids have a fun weekend out of the house, there will be plenty of opportunities for us crazy parents to get excited about matchups in the fall. Take one for the kids.


Can't we do both and?  However, I will 100% take one for the kiddos


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 21, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> So parents drop off the youngers, youngers find their way to field. No parent supervision, coach has two or three teams, that should be interesting.


Yeah mentioned that on the return to practice thread.

Still going to have to pay for parking and you think the lines where long before wait for the pickup and drop off queues, talk about your extra time..


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 21, 2020)

Not a chance it happens. Media's pushing the fear factor again as we inch closer to November.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Jun 21, 2020)

If Wilma Wooten has her way Surf Cup will not happen. She doesn’t even feel people should have family over for BBQ’s until sometime next year. She has kept her long term thoughts to herself until she slipped up at the last San Diego County press conference. She has more power than the Board of Supervisors and it would take the governor allowing youth sports to make games possible. I understand not everyone would like to allow kids to play soccer games. I am in favor of opening up youth sports and don’t understand why those who have the freedom to choose not to have their kids play want to take away my freedom to make decisions for my family.


----------



## AGINAZ (Jun 21, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> When I looked at teams signed up for olders surf boys so far, didn't see much of anybody local besides surf but maybe there will be a bunch the last minute?  Almost all out of Towner' but just a fraction of what you would normally see.


Where can I find such a list???


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 21, 2020)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> If Wilma Wooten has her way Surf Cup will not happen. She doesn’t even feel people should have family over for BBQ’s until sometime next year. She has kept her long term thoughts to herself until she slipped up at the last San Diego County press conference. She has more power than the Board of Supervisors and it would take the governor allowing youth sports to make games possible. I understand not everyone would like to allow kids to play soccer games. I am in favor of opening up youth sports and don’t understand why those who have the freedom to choose not to have their kids play want to take away my freedom to make decisions for my family.


Don;t mess with Wilma.  Wow, that's hard core and it's the law so you better all listen up down there.  If my health boss say's the same thing up in OC, I will obey them too.  So hard to follow the rules and the laws but in order to have true peace, we need to obey.  They know what's best to keep us all safe.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 21, 2020)

I was talking to a friend and it might just come down to getting a little 04' Goat FC Independent league going.  This is how it could work.  Kicker ((South Bay/LA)), Tech (IE), 808 ((SD)) and EJ ((OC)) all each get a Goat FC 04 team together and go play somewhere.  Surfref and others can ref for us.  No mask for the girls, only the parents and players.  Bring your squad and lets play soccer.  My dd woke me up this morning with a nice hot breakfast and asked me to take her to work on shooting.  What a FDP, I was thankful.


----------



## SD_Soccer (Jun 21, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> The important thing here is the girls and boys can go get some exercise and play some games.  Maybe less and local ((anyone from the SW)) can play at Surf Cup in early August ((might be too early for some teams)) and Silver Lakes Aug 21-23.  All the top college coaches can check out both now.  This is very good for SW players in any league.  Let's play ball!!


Unless the colleges are local, most won’t attend since they will be practicing. Teams should really look into recording any games they play so their players can share video with coaches, as I suspect recruiting will be handled very differently over the rest of the year and into next year.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 21, 2020)

SD_Soccer said:


> Unless the colleges are local, most won’t attend since they will be practicing. Teams should really look into recording any games they play so their players can share video with coaches, as I suspect recruiting will be handled very differently over the rest of the year and into next year.


I should have said, "if all the local college coaches and those outside of Socal..........."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 21, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Ask your player if it’s worth it, they will say yes. You will still play some of the best teams in CA, NV and AZ but yes it will be smaller in scale compared to previous years. It’s not really a tournament, more of a showcase so probably no trophies, i know some really care about that. The only people that don’t think it’s worth it is crazy soccer moms and dads that want to be able to brag about who they beat. Just go and let the kids have a fun weekend out of the house, there will be plenty of opportunities for us crazy parents to get excited about matchups in the fall. Take one for the kids.


I don't think it's worth driving from NorCal to San Diego for 3 games... period.  10 hours each way?  That's happened before.  With no college coaches?  No.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't think it's worth driving from NorCal to San Diego for 3 games... period.  10 hours each way?  That's happened before.  With no college coaches?  No.


With the dead period  to at least July 31st have to wonder if they would find much
value in seeing a limited amount of teams with players in early preseason form, could justify or get travel approval, or don't have local things going on they need to deal with


----------



## funkedrumma (Jun 21, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> So parents drop off the youngers, youngers find their way to field. No parent supervision, coach has two or three teams, that should be interesting.


I don’t see that happening. No way I’m dripping my kid off and just letting him wander around with a coach busy worrying about other stuff. If they keep it to minimum of parents it can be doable. Grand ma and grandpa can stay home just mom and dad


----------



## oh canada (Jun 22, 2020)

think with your brains and not your hearts...or in the case of Surf, your wallet....

in order to play games, health officials must agree that it is totally fine to NOT social distance (because kids are not playing with masks).  There is no way that in 6 weeks, any government authority in California is going to say that.  Masks and social distancing are here to stay through summer for sure.

the professional leagues have been able to play without social distancing only with a very elaborate testing, isolation, and tracking process implemented.  that is not do-able for the kids and families.

hope for sports to be allowed in schools in fall - that will be our best chance due to more oversight and accountability by educators, not Surf Cup execs motivated by $$

Surf trying to gain leverage with the signups -- "look, we have all of these teams and clubs coming, so approve it."  Not going to work this time.


----------



## gkmom (Jun 22, 2020)

oh canada said:


> think with your brains and not your hearts...or in the case of Surf, your wallet....
> 
> in order to play games, health officials must agree that it is totally fine to NOT social distance (because kids are not playing with masks).  There is no way that in 6 weeks, any government authority in California is going to say that.  Masks and social distancing are here to stay through summer for sure.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. Surf is trying to do whatever they can for revenue, understandably. However, I just don't see this working logistically for many of reasons. Especially with the recent spikes in cases.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 22, 2020)

funkedrumma said:


> I don’t see that happening. No way I’m dripping my kid off and just letting him wander around with a coach busy worrying about other stuff. If they keep it to minimum of parents it can be doable. Grand ma and grandpa can stay home just mom and dad


Not sure there is enough room for 2 parents per plus 6 feet with mask with a traditional field  tournament setup.  Would need a lot more field space for every match,  significant reduction in the number of teams, or some distant quarantine hut deal or something?

SD county seems like there serious about the mask requirements:


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 22, 2020)

Just call it a BLM Protest...would be able to pack 'em all in with no violations, restrictions, US Flags, Anthems or judgement. Game On!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Just call it a BLM Protest...would be able to pack 'em all in with no violations, restrictions, US Flags, Anthems or judgement. Game On!


And the best part... FREE MERCHANDISE for everybody!


----------



## ChrisD (Jun 22, 2020)

If they do the same thing that started about 6 months ago where teams are on opposite sides of the field across from each other , they could probably make it work.  theres plenty of room that way and the fields always seem like there 10 yards apart.  I hope it happens for my own selfish reasons but Im ok either way, safety first, soccer second.  I know people are asking to me to film but I cannot book anything just yet, any word on albions tournament thats in July??


----------



## whatithink (Jun 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And the best part... FREE MERCHANDISE for everybody!


Nice, that said, I'm sure Surf is already racking up the exclusive "Surf Cup Face Masks" for sale. Knowing Surf, there will probably be a stall at the entrance beside the sign that says masks are suddenly compulsory ... for $afety reasons


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

ChrisD said:


> If they do the same thing that started about 6 months ago where teams are on opposite sides of the field across from each other , they could probably make it work.  theres plenty of room that way and the fields always seem like there 10 yards apart.  I hope it happens for my own selfish reasons but Im ok either way, safety first, soccer second.  I know people are asking to me to film but I cannot book anything just yet, any word on albions tournament thats in July??


You've got 30 players touching the same ball and sweating on each other.  How would separating teams change anything?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Nice, that said, I'm sure Surf is already racking up the exclusive "Surf Cup Face Masks" for sale. Knowing Surf, there will probably be a stall at the entrance beside the sign that says masks are suddenly compulsory ... for $afety reasons


If the masks say "Best of the Best", someone will pay $55 for it.


----------



## whatithink (Jun 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You've got 30 players touching the same ball and sweating on each other.  How would separating teams change anything?


Its not about safety, its about the illusion of safety. Clearly, its just rank BS to have face mask & separation policies while teams go at it hammer & thongs on the field ... but the kids gotta play and everyone needs to feel like its "safe" - LMAO.

Pick your poison IMV.


----------



## Speedy (Jun 22, 2020)

ChrisD said:


> any word on albions tournament thats in July??


New dates:
Albion Cup (Aug 1-3)
Rebels Cup (Aug 15-16)


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 22, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Its not about safety, its about the illusion of safety. Clearly, its just rank BS to have face mask & separation policies while teams go at it hammer & thongs on the field ... but the kids gotta play and everyone needs to feel like its "safe" - LMAO.


It's saying something that the best hope for August tournaments is that they'll be "security theatre".  They're opening up the movie theatres and requiring masks except when you are eating.  The problem is they won't ban concessions and people eat popcorn or candy throughout the entire film.  Add to that it's dark and no one is going to police it, unless it's the random Karen or two.  Add to that it's the worst environment for viral spread (indoors, air conditioning).   At a minimum, for team sports, they'll have to make a carve out for the face mask requirement for athletic sport, but that as others have said would require them basically saying no more social distancing.  I think it can go either way at this point (meh...we opened the movie theatres we may as well allow kids sports v. kids aren't going back to school in the fall anyway so we can't allow this either).


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 22, 2020)

The government officials and so-called "experts" will continue to play folks like a fiddle as long as folks take it... I for one am about done with all of it, the impact this is having on lives and freedoms, especially kids...it's gone too far. They work for us, we're the paying customers. Time to drop the Karen BS and get back to being The Land of the Free and Home of the Brave. Play Ball!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 22, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> The government officials and so-called "experts" will continue to play folks like a fiddle as long as folks take it... I for one am about done with all of it, the impact this is having on lives and freedoms, especially kids...it's gone too far. They work for us, we're the paying customers. Time to drop the Karen BS and get back to being The Land of the Free and Home of the Brave. Play Ball!


Game on!!!  0-0 for everyone


----------



## Patandpats (Jun 23, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> The government officials and so-called "experts" will continue to play folks like a fiddle as long as folks take it... I for one am about done with all of it, the impact this is having on lives and freedoms, especially kids...it's gone too far. They work for us, we're the paying customers. Time to drop the Karen BS and get back to being The Land of the Free and Home of the Brave. Play Ball!


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 23, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> View attachment 7846


"Let me interrupt your politics with my freedom."

There, fixed it for you.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 23, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> "Let me interrupt your politics with my freedom."
> 
> There, fixed it for you.


Fixed for yourself.

Your free do whatever you want to and have whatever opinion suits you.  Freedom and guidance are just that.


----------



## MSK357 (Jun 23, 2020)

Which Experts are we talking about here? The ones that said the mortality rate was 5%? The Experts that said the general public doesnt need masks? I think we need better Experts.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 24, 2020)

Yikes this is not a positive story and while  i don't have any medical background the last couple paragraphs don't look good for any tournaments:









						San Diego's Cases Hit New Daily High, Positive Rate Among Total Tests Up
					

San Diego County public health authorities reported 332 new COVID-19 cases Wednesday — a new daily high among days of rising case numbers this week.




					www.nbcsandiego.com


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 24, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Yikes this is not a positive story and while  i don't have any medical background the last couple paragraphs don't look good for any tournaments:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just going to leave this here......

“A correlated increase in hospital stays, ICU visits and ventilator usage has not occurred”

the more you test the more you find, the metric
That matters isn’t increasing as quoted from the article


----------



## dad4 (Jun 25, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Just going to leave this here......
> 
> “A correlated increase in hospital stays, ICU visits and ventilator usage has not occurred”
> 
> ...


that was half of the quote.

”A correlated increase in hospital stays, ICU visits and ventilator usage has not occurred, but Fletcher said those are lagging indicators and are likely to increase if the number of positive cases continues to rise.”


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 25, 2020)

dad4 said:


> that was half of the quote.
> 
> ”A correlated increase in hospital stays, ICU visits and ventilator usage has not occurred, but Fletcher said those are lagging indicators and are likely to increase if the number of positive cases continues to rise.”


No guarantee this lagging indicator shows up and until it does, no action should be taken to close down youth sports or damage the economy even more


----------



## dad4 (Jun 25, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> No guarantee this lagging indicator shows up and until it does, no action should be taken to close down youth sports or damage the economy even more


Why do we pay billions of dollars to fund CDC amd NIH if we are going to ignore them during a crisis?  

We paid good money for expert advice.  The experts have told us to wear masks and limit gatherings.  Time for all of us to get with the program.

That said, I agree with you on sports.  I keep looking for the news report about an infection cluster triggered by an outdoor basketball game, and I haven’t been able to find one.  

But, while our kids play, we parents should put on our masks and go for a walk.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 25, 2020)

More good news:  Surf is up and is happening....


----------



## dad4 (Jun 25, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> More good news:  Surf is up and is happening....


county approval?


----------



## BIGD (Jun 25, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Why do we pay billions of dollars to fund CDC amd NIH if we are going to ignore them during a crisis?
> 
> We paid good money for expert advice.  The experts have told us to wear masks and limit gatherings.  Time for all of us to get with the program.
> 
> ...


There's also a big difference between tournaments and playing in games.  I would much rather we focus on just getting back to allowing games to be played and ensuring a fall league than trying to have tournaments in August that are essentially large gatherings.  Pick the battle  you are most likely to win.  If you really just want the kids to return to play then getting games allowed versus tournaments is more realistic.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 25, 2020)

dad4 said:


> county approval?


The waves bro, the Surf Cup I have no idea.  I think they need to see how things are going later in July.


----------



## Fact (Jun 25, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> More good news:  Surf is up and is happening....





dad4 said:


> county approval?


@dad4 the first thing you need to realize about this site is to never listen to anything from the moron.
@EL I hope you realize that you are an idiot.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 25, 2020)

Fact said:


> @dad4 the first thing you need to realize about this site is to never listen to anything from the moron.
> @EL I hope you realize that you are an idiot.


Welcome back Facter.  Where or where have you been kind soul?  I know but I won;t say I promise.....lol!!!!


----------



## oh canada (Jun 25, 2020)

Why is it so important to play a tournament this summer for players?  Clubs want the revenue of course, but does your kid really NEED to play in a game or tournament this summer?  No.  Maybe the only age group who could make a valid argument would be the college hopeful 2004s and 2003s.  So have one FREE (or cost of field/traffic rental split by all clubs - no profit to Silver Lakes) event only for those ages at Silver Lakes that requires testing no earlier than 48 hours prior and proof of a negative test submitted with other registration docs, checks temperatures of all people on the day of, permits only one parent on the sideline, requires facemasks for everyone except the players on the field (refs must wear a mask too), invite college scouts (also masked), doesn't allow food or beverage vendors, no carpooling, and consists of two games, Friday - Sunday or Saturday - Monday.  

After, those teams/players go into self-isolation for 14 days or at least don't have practice for two weeks.  Then resume.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 25, 2020)

It would really suck if we have Surf cup but then some players / parents wind up sick and then the fall season gets cancelled.  (I realize this is very hypothetical. And along the same lines of “you won’t get in a car accident if you don’t drive”


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 25, 2020)

timbuck said:


> It would really suck if we have Surf cup but then some players / parents wind up sick and then the fall season gets cancelled.  (I realize this is very hypothetical. And along the same lines of “you won’t get in a car accident if you don’t drive”


Yes it would just like when it happens if someone goes to the beach and picks up the virus.  The virus is out and about and has been probably since November or December everyone.  I personally just want games to be played.  If surf is up, then great.  If we just scrimmage, great.  if we wait until fall ball, great.  If we shut down all fall, oh well and I will follow and obey the rules.  All and all, it will be great and some soccer will be played this summer.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 25, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Yes it would just like when it happens if someone goes to the beach and picks up the virus.  The virus is out and about and has been probably since November or December everyone.  I personally just want games to be played.  If surf is up, then great.  If we just scrimmage, great.  if we wait until fall ball, great.  If we shut down all fall, oh well and I will follow and obey the rules.  All and all, it will be great and some soccer will be played this summer.


except that, if EJ goes surfing today and gets the virus, the county won’t decide to shut down the fall season.

If we all go to surf cup and 100 of us get the virus, the county will decide to shutdown the fall season.  

Better to scrub the tournaments and save the league games.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 25, 2020)

dad4 said:


> except that, if EJ goes surfing today and gets the virus, the county won’t decide to shut down the fall season.
> 
> *If we all go to surf cup *and 100 of us get the virus, the county will decide to shutdown the fall season.
> 
> Better to scrub the tournaments and save the league games.


I'm ok with no tournament.  I'm also ok with no parents or coaches and just live stream the games at the tournaments for college coaches.   Tournaments are fun for some girls who like to play ganas games.  Parents can drop off and watch game later.  I'm good with whatever as long as my kid can play a soccer before we shut down again.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 25, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> More good news:  Surf is up and is happening....


Waist high sets with a few stragglers yesterday afternoon. 

Seemed to be less this morning out of the NW, background was about it.


----------



## Patandpats (Jun 25, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Why is it so important to play a tournament this summer for players?  Clubs want the revenue of course, but does your kid really NEED to play in a game or tournament this summer?  No.  Maybe the only age group who could make a valid argument would be the college hopeful 2004s and 2003s.  So have one FREE (or cost of field/traffic rental split by all clubs - no profit to Silver Lakes) event only for those ages at Silver Lakes that requires testing no earlier than 48 hours prior and proof of a negative test submitted with other registration docs, checks temperatures of all people on the day of, permits only one parent on the sideline, requires facemasks for everyone except the players on the field (refs must wear a mask too), invite college scouts (also masked), doesn't allow food or beverage vendors, no carpooling, and consists of two games, Friday - Sunday or Saturday - Monday.
> 
> After, those teams/players go into self-isolation for 14 days or at least don't have practice for two weeks.  Then resume.


Hey look, someone actually proposing something in the best interests of the kids.  This is a great idea. My kid's club thinks they are playing tournaments with Albion, Strikers and Surf Cup in a three week period.  Just not realistic to get so many families in one spot, but having a showcase for players that actually benefit from a showcase and them only is a brilliant thought and great compromise.  Everyone else can play friendlies on their practice fields.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 25, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Waist high sets with a few stragglers yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Seemed to be less this morning out of the NW, background was about it.


Not at my secret spot that has a man made reef when swell is down.....lol!!! .I was just playing with dad of 4


----------



## dad4 (Jun 25, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> Hey look, someone actually proposing something in the best interests of the kids.  This is a great idea. My kid's club thinks they are playing tournaments with Albion, Strikers and Surf Cup in a three week period.  Just not realistic to get so many families in one spot, but having a showcase for players that actually benefit from a showcase and them only is a brilliant thought and great compromise.  Everyone else can play friendlies on their practice fields.


Thumbs up.  Three or four similar teams can play a round robin in 3 days.   Send the tapes to coaches/scouts who need them.  

Then take some some time off for training and recovery, which also gives you enough time to know if any of the players or parents got covid.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jun 25, 2020)

No Surf Cup for CO.
NCAA extended dead period through Aug


----------



## NorCal (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## jpeter (Jun 25, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> No Surf Cup for CO.
> NCAA extended dead period through Aug


Dang yeah Man City cup looking like the better call without college (d1 & 2?) leaving Surf for the youngers I guess.

Those college id camps? Those ones that are specifically run by a college, those have to wait past August now as well?


----------



## Jose has returned (Jun 25, 2020)

If they reschedule this for after november 4th then i can guarantee they play a full scheduled tournament


----------



## jpeter (Jun 26, 2020)

San Diego county board asks the governor for "return to safe play" as of July 1.

If approved the tournaments will be a go if not who knows?  No idea what the odds are since this is basically expedited phase what 4?  Disneyland couldn't get in done for July so wonder?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 26, 2020)

jpeter said:


> San Diego county board asks the governor for "return to safe play" as of July 1.
> 
> If approved the tournaments will be a go if not who knows?  No idea what the odds are since this is basically expedited phase what 4?  Disneyland couldn't get in done for July so wonder?


Disney is a Labor Union issue.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 26, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Disney is a Labor Union issue.


Oh thought I read that the state didn't approve there plans in time,  dont recall mention of labor for the delay reason just some pushback









						Disney is postponing the reopening of Disneyland
					

Disney is delaying the phased reopening of Disneyland and Disney California Adventure, the company's flagship theme parks in California, the company said on Wednesday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 26, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Oh thought I read that the state didn't approve there plans in time,  dont recall mention of labor problems but was just a quick glance on the article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was on the news this morning, maybe it’s both but they were interviewing the head of their labor union and she was discussing how they didn’t feel it was safe.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 26, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Was on the news this morning, maybe it’s both but they were interviewing the head of their labor union and she was discussing how they didn’t feel it was safe.


 The union is absolutely right it would be unsafe.  

Thousands of people gathering together every day, half with masks and half without.  
2/3 of whom think that they can’t disappoint their child by skipping Disneyland when all they have is a cold.

I wouldn’t want to work the ticket booth for that, either.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 26, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The union is absolutely right it would be unsafe.
> 
> Thousands of people gathering together every day, half with masks and half without.


Are we talking Disneyland or the recent demonstrations across the country?


----------



## watfly (Jun 26, 2020)

jpeter said:


> San Diego county board asks the governor for "return to safe play" as of July 1.
> 
> If approved the tournaments will be a go if not who knows?  No idea what the odds are since this is basically expedited phase what 4?  Disneyland couldn't get in done for July so wonder?


Let me guess...the board vote was 4-1?  The governor still hasn't approved SD County's original request from weeks ago for youth sports practice to resume.  As you know, SD is operating practices under the Day Camp allowance.  I hope he approves it, I'm just not holding my breath.  And once again, thank you SD County Supervisors (-1) for being proactive.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 26, 2020)

watfly said:


> Let me guess...the board vote was 4-1?  The governor still hasn't approved SD County's original request from weeks ago for youth sports practice to resume.  As you know, SD is operating practices under the Day Camp allowance.  I hope he approves it, I'm just not holding my breath.  And once again, thank you SD County Supervisors (-1) for being proactive.


I hope that doesn't work against us with the camp deal,this week he talked about jumping the gun, compliance  and didn't seem like a happy camper, mentioned of his very young kids, soccer cousins, etc.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jun 26, 2020)

I think rescheduling for after the dead period would be the wise move.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 26, 2020)

Looks like Olders is gonna be postpone


----------



## Jose has returned (Jun 26, 2020)

Blues sabotaged the whole thing so all the scouts go to Blues cup instead...........


----------



## jpeter (Jun 26, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Dang yeah Man City cup looking like the better call without college (d1 & 2?) leaving Surf for the youngers I guess.
> 
> Those college id camps? Those ones that are specifically run by a college, those have to wait past August now as well?











						Surf Cup - Surf Cup Sports
					

The San Diego Surf Cup continues to be the premier summer tournament for youth soccer, featuring the top teams in the nation and drawing the attention of thousands of spectators while attracting more than 500 college coaches and scouts.




					surfcupsports.com
				




*2020 SURF CUP OLDERS TOURNAMENT UPDATE*

The cornerstone of our Surf Cup Olders tournament has always been providing the nation’s best connection between college coaches and the top college recruits. Given the NCAA announcement yesterday to extend the recruiting dark period through August, we feel it is best to pause and give ourselves a few days to think through our path forward.

Surf Cup will happen in 2020, but we’re going to take a few days to talk to our most important customers – college coaches and college recruits – to understand how to best serve their needs in 2020. We will communicate our go-forward plan no later than Tuesday at noon PST.

This decision does not impact Surf Cup Younger Tournament events on August 15 – 16 and August 22 – 23, they will still be played on those dates.

Thank you,
Surf Cup

Thanksgiving college cup?


----------



## jpeter (Jun 26, 2020)

SoccerLocker said:


> I think rescheduling for after the dead period would be the wise move.



That could be well into the fall, according to some coaches on a panel discussion recently I listen in on.  Hope not!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 26, 2020)

Aren't college coaches awfully busy the first week of August?  Well, maybe not THIS year, but either way... seems they'd either be busy with workouts or not interested in getting on a plane to San Diego.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 26, 2020)

The Year 2021 and beyond in college soccer will exclusively feature College Club Soccer.  Show up the 1st week of school.  Tryout.  Make the team.  Pay to play on the club team.  (Probably cheaper than a sorority).

I have zero basis for this and completely made it up. But wouldn't be shocked if this happens with a LOT of college sports (not named football or basketball)


----------



## oh canada (Jun 26, 2020)

jpeter said:


> This decision does not impact Surf Cup Younger Tournament events on August 15 – 16 and August 22 – 23, they will still be played on those dates.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 26, 2020)

Surf cup will be cancelled. Imperial County is back to safer at home stage.  The rest will follow  within a week.  I hope I’m wrong but I am definitely drinking a lot this weekend to get ready for quarantine 2.0.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 26, 2020)

Make sure you stock up on toilet paper.  And rice.


----------



## gkmom (Jun 27, 2020)

Clemson football hits 37 total coronavirus cases after new tests
					

The closer we get to training camp, the worse the numbers are becoming for Clemson. One of the nation’s premier college football programs announced Friday it had 14 more positive tests for the nove…




					nypost.com
				



Not looking good for youth sports


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 27, 2020)

I have a question for the experts.  Has any healthy college player died yet?  Pro?  I think the virus is spreading and the death rate is low and lower than we all thought.  I will 100% go back inside my house again if that's the mandate.  However, I would like to see the protesters (Dems)) also stay home and if something were to happen God forbid, no one can go out and loot and burn down businesses and riot again and then have peaceful marches throughout all the major cities where most of the white people don't live but drove there anyways to help out.  They got the virus and bought it back to the suburbs.   It's nice to see the Feds protecting some statues and that's all well and dandy, but no one protected some peoples lives, folks businesses were destroyed and looted, threaten, bullied and no one came to protect them.  No one!!!!  That to me is the biggest ???? to me.  This is so much bigger than all of us and we need to wait this all out.  Stay calm and obey to help kids not get to freaked out.  As the SCS takes a pause, I say have olders anyways with no parents and live stream the games with announcers.  Each girl can share a 10 second bio and then game on.  Seriously, no one under 18 has squat to worry about.  P.S.  Do not let the little ones visit grandma and grandpa if either one of them has cancer and if little one has a cough.  I think if EVERYONE followed the rules in the first place like dad of 4 has always told us to do and he's right, we would not be in the fearful state we find ourselves in again.  Here we go everyone.  Stay calm and obey and all will go well with you and your family.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 27, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Clemson football hits 37 total coronavirus cases after new tests
> 
> 
> The closer we get to training camp, the worse the numbers are becoming for Clemson. One of the nation’s premier college football programs announced Friday it had 14 more positive tests for the nove…
> ...


How so? I get a lot of people are following the media panic machine but let’s look at the facts. College athletes are some of the most in shape people on earth, if they have a history of a health issue that’s a different story. But i have not heard a single story of one athlete showing actual symptoms. As far as youth sports, what changes? Same narrative, I haven’t heard a single story of a child in the US showing any symptoms. Should we be smart about this? Yes. Should we full on panic because we hear a bunch of adult athletes have tested positive with no symptoms? No. Not to mention, these tests were rolled out so fast that proper testing wasn’t performed about their accuracy. I’m not saying they are wrong but it is possible. I say just keep moving forward, wear masks in crowded places, let the kids play and until deaths start to increase, don’t panic.


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> How so? I get a lot of people are following the media panic machine but let’s look at the facts. College athletes are some of the most in shape people on earth, if they have a history of a health issue that’s a different story. But i have not heard a single story of one athlete showing actual symptoms. As far as youth sports, what changes? Same narrative, I haven’t heard a single story of a child in the US showing any symptoms. Should we be smart about this? Yes. Should we full on panic because we hear a bunch of adult athletes have tested positive with no symptoms? No. Not to mention, these tests were rolled out so fast that proper testing wasn’t performed about their accuracy. I’m not saying they are wrong but it is possible. I say just keep moving forward, wear masks in crowded places, let the kids play and until deaths start to increase, don’t panic.


I'm not saying you are wrong, but it's possible.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 27, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> How so? I get a lot of people are following the media panic machine but let’s look at the facts. College athletes are some of the most in shape people on earth, if they have a history of a health issue that’s a different story. But i have not heard a single story of one athlete showing actual symptoms. As far as youth sports, what changes? Same narrative, I haven’t heard a single story of a child in the US showing any symptoms. Should we be smart about this? Yes. Should we full on panic because we hear a bunch of adult athletes have tested positive with no symptoms? No. Not to mention, these tests were rolled out so fast that proper testing wasn’t performed about their accuracy. I’m not saying they are wrong but it is possible. I say just keep moving forward, wear masks in crowded places, let the kids play and until deaths start to increase, don’t panic.


In some areas, deaths are already increasing.  AZ and Imperial come to mind.  

Not saying panic, but just seconding your comment on masks.  Time to wear them if you are indoors or near a crowd.  
( The AC system can send droplets far longer than 6 feet, so just treat all indoor spaces as crowded. )


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 27, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I have a question for the experts.  Has any healthy college player died yet?  Pro?  I think the virus is spreading and the death rate is low and lower than we all thought.  I will 100% go back inside my house again if that's the mandate.  However, I would like to see the protesters (Dems)) also stay home and if something were to happen God forbid, no one can go out and loot and burn down businesses and riot again and then have peaceful marches throughout all the major cities where most of the white people don't live but drove there anyways to help out.  They got the virus and bought it back to the suburbs.   It's nice to see the Feds protecting some statues and that's all well and dandy, but no one protected some peoples lives, folks businesses were destroyed and looted, threaten, bullied and no one came to protect them.  No one!!!!  That to me is the biggest ???? to me.  This is so much bigger than all of us and we need to wait this all out.  Stay calm and obey to help kids not get to freaked out.  As the SCS takes a pause, I say have olders anyways with no parents and live stream the games with announcers.  Each girl can share a 10 second bio and then game on.  Seriously, no one under 18 has squat to worry about.  P.S.  Do not let the little ones visit grandma and grandpa if either one of them has cancer and if little one has a cough.  I think if EVERYONE followed the rules in the first place like dad of 4 has always told us to do and he's right, we would not be in the fearful state we find ourselves in again.  Here we go everyone.  Stay calm and obey and all will go well with you and your family.


Just wait....the media will find a 350lb College kid who was playing intramural beer pong who dies from covid19 and they will run away with the story leaving out key details for a week while programs shut down across the nation.The headline will read:  

NCAA Division 1 Athlete Dies from Covid19 when University Resumed Intense Team Training Program


----------



## soccerfan123 (Jun 27, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Just wait....the media will find a 350lb College kid who was playing intramural beer pong who dies from covid19 and they will run away with the story leaving out key details for a week while programs shut down across the nation.The headline will read:
> 
> NCAA Division 1 Athlete Dies from Covid19 when University Resumed Intense Team Training Program


lol thats totally too tru bro


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 27, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Just wait....the media will find a 350lb College kid who was playing intramural beer pong who dies from covid19 and they will run away with the story leaving out key details for a week while programs shut down across the nation.The headline will read:
> 
> NCAA Division 1 Athlete Dies from Covid19 when University Resumed Intense Team Training Program


I love college and someone sent this to me a few years ago and I re-posted it on FB.  My gosh, all my friends who were teachers and college grads let me have it.  Hey chalk lines, guess one I relate to more?  "Go Jim, Go Jim, Go Jim all night long"


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 27, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> How so? I get a lot of people are following the media panic machine but let’s look at the facts. College athletes are some of the most in shape people on earth, if they have a history of a health issue that’s a different story. But i have not heard a single story of one athlete showing actual symptoms. As far as youth sports, what changes? Same narrative, I haven’t heard a single story of a child in the US showing any symptoms. Should we be smart about this? Yes. Should we full on panic because we hear a bunch of adult athletes have tested positive with no symptoms? No. Not to mention, these tests were rolled out so fast that proper testing wasn’t performed about their accuracy. I’m not saying they are wrong but it is possible. I say just keep moving forward, wear masks in crowded places, let the kids play and until deaths start to increase, don’t panic.


If this is the case, Clemson would be one of the more prepared programs to play if their FB team goes thru exposure in early July.


----------



## gkmom (Jun 27, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> How so? I get a lot of people are following the media panic machine but let’s look at the facts. College athletes are some of the most in shape people on earth, if they have a history of a health issue that’s a different story. But i have not heard a single story of one athlete showing actual symptoms. As far as youth sports, what changes? Same narrative, I haven’t heard a single story of a child in the US showing any symptoms. Should we be smart about this? Yes. Should we full on panic because we hear a bunch of adult athletes have tested positive with no symptoms? No. Not to mention, these tests were rolled out so fast that proper testing wasn’t performed about their accuracy. I’m not saying they are wrong but it is possible. I say just keep moving forward, wear masks in crowded places, let the kids play and until deaths start to increase, don’t panic.


You haven't heard of one child in the entire United States showing any symptoms? Not possible


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 27, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> If this is the case, Clemson would be one of the more prepared programs to play if their FB team goes thru exposure in early July.


Yes sir


----------



## Jose has returned (Jun 27, 2020)

gkmom said:


> You haven't heard of one child in the entire United States showing any symptoms? Not possible


he should have prefaced it with 'healthy' child.  not heavy or already in bad health


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 27, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm not saying you are wrong, but it's possible.


Way to defend your position with no facts opinions or anything intelligent. Great job!


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 27, 2020)

dad4 said:


> In some areas, deaths are already increasing.  AZ and Imperial come to mind.
> 
> Not saying panic, but just seconding your comment on masks.  Time to wear them if you are indoors or near a crowd.
> ( The AC system can send droplets far longer than 6 feet, so just treat all indoor spaces as crowded. )


Agree!


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 27, 2020)

So it seems like surf cup is happening, anyone have any word on the amount of teams signing up? I’m hearing there has been a decrease in our of state teams but they are seeing all the regulars from SoCal.


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Way to defend your position with no facts opinions or anything intelligent. Great job!


Should I have commented on the "media panic machine"?


----------



## Spfister (Jun 27, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> So it seems like surf cup is happening, anyone have any word on the amount of teams signing up? I’m hearing there has been a decrease in our of state teams but they are seeing all the regulars from SoCal.


Olders moved to end of August I heard. Youngers still as originally scheduled.


----------



## Anon9 (Jun 27, 2020)

Does anybody know if Albion Cup, scheduled for August 1,2, and 3 in Oceanside, would happen if Surf Cup is given the go ahead? I assume if Albion Cup is cancelled, so would Surf Cup be cancelled.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 27, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Does anybody know if Albion Cup, scheduled for August 1,2, and 3 in Oceanside, would happen if Surf Cup is given the go ahead? I assume if Albion Cup is cancelled, so would Surf Cup be cancelled.


Neither make any sense with dead period extended to at least 8/31 for D1's  so don't know


----------



## STX (Jun 27, 2020)

Article today from the Wall Street Journal talks about the things we are learning about how Covid-19 spreads. Sporadic outdoor contact apparently isn't all that risky.  Indoor gatherings in poorly ventilated buildings for longer than 15 minutes (bars, churches, schools, restaurants) are what is fueling the spread. 

Has there been a single case of soccer player-to-opponent Covid-19 transmission anywhere in the US?


----------



## Anon9 (Jun 28, 2020)

STX said:


> Article today from the Wall Street Journal talks about the things we are learning about how Covid-19 spreads. Sporadic outdoor contact apparently isn't all that risky.  Indoor gatherings in poorly ventilated buildings for longer than 15 minutes (bars, churches, schools, restaurants) are what is fueling the spread.
> 
> Has there been a single case of soccer player-to-opponent Covid-19 transmission anywhere in the US?


Or in the world? Soccer resumed about a month ago in Germany.


----------



## Anon9 (Jun 28, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Neither make any sense with dead period extended to at least 8/31 for D1's  so don't know


I mean for youngers. U13 and below


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 28, 2020)

STX said:


> Article today from the Wall Street Journal talks about the things we are learning about how Covid-19 spreads. Sporadic outdoor contact apparently isn't all that risky.  Indoor gatherings in poorly ventilated buildings for longer than 15 minutes (bars, churches, schools, restaurants) are what is fueling the spread.
> 
> Has there been a single case of soccer player-to-opponent Covid-19 transmission anywhere in the US?


Would be hard to identify where the source of transmission happened but so far all the European soccer leagues have been doing great.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Would be hard to identify where the source of transmission happened but so far all the European soccer leagues have been doing great.


Well woulda you know, constant testing so you can weed out the positives and let the negatives play.   If we only had that kind of testing for the rest of us.  Imagine if we could do that for 100-200 billion dollars and save a couple trillion?  Wow!!


----------



## gkmom (Jun 29, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Would be hard to identify where the source of transmission happened but so far all the European soccer leagues have been doing great.


18 MLS players tested positive


----------



## dad4 (Jun 29, 2020)

gkmom said:


> 18 MLS players tested positive


It would be surprising if it were much lower.

The national infection rate is estimated at 5-8%.  There are 780 MLS players.   You would expect 40 to 60 players to have it, or have had it.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> It would be surprising if it were much lower.
> 
> The national infection rate is estimated at 5-8%.  There are 780 MLS players.   You would expect 40 to 60 players to have it, or have had it.


They said it was a lower infection rate than the nba. Sounds like they will be moving forward with a short tournament style season!


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 29, 2020)

How about this.....assuming it's credible


			CDC acknowledges mixing up coronavirus testing data


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> The government officials and so-called "experts" will continue to play folks like a fiddle as long as folks take it... I for one am about done with all of it, the impact this is having on lives and freedoms, especially kids...it's gone too far. They work for us, we're the paying customers. Time to drop the Karen BS and get back to being The Land of the Free and Home of the Brave. Play Ball!


What is the "Karen BS" in this context? I'm confused.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 29, 2020)

gkmom said:


> 18 MLS players tested positive


You know what the media never gets around to? The love to report players from different leagues etc testing positive as a big wow! This is bad! They never go back and tell you that nothing happened to these players. 

They are all young and healthy. Their risk of dying is exceedingly small.


----------



## watfly (Jun 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> You know what the media never gets around to? The love to report players from different leagues etc testing positive as a big wow! This is bad! They never go back and tell you that nothing happened to these players.
> 
> They are all young and healthy. Their risk of dying is exceedingly small.


Untrue, look at this headline from Yahoo Sports

*Rudy Gobert still hasn't fully recovered months after his positive coronavirus test*

If you read the article he can't smell things from a long distance!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

watfly said:


> Untrue, look at this headline from Yahoo Sports
> 
> *Rudy Gobert still hasn't fully recovered months after his positive coronavirus test*
> 
> If you read the article he can't smell things from a long distance!





> “The taste has returned, but the smell is still not 100%. I can smell the smells, but not from afar. I spoke to specialists, who told me that it could take up to a year.”


Hopefully he can smell the Kardashian girls coming... they're in search of some paternity money.


----------



## vegasguy (Jun 29, 2020)

gkmom said:


> 18 MLS players tested positive


Since June 4.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 29, 2020)

watfly said:


> If you read the article he can't smell things from a long distance!


So you are telling me he may be safe from this?


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> What is the "Karen BS" in this context? I'm confused.


<--point-->
your empty head


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 29, 2020)

funkedrumma said:


> I don’t see that happening. No way I’m dripping my kid off and just letting him wander around with a coach busy worrying about other stuff. If they keep it to minimum of parents it can be doable. Grand ma and grandpa can stay home just mom and dad


One adult only per player, no siblings, guests or other family members.


----------



## watfly (Jun 29, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> One adult only per player, no siblings, guests or other family members.


Have you seen that as the requirement for the tourneys, or is that your recommendation?  Seems reasonable for the time being.  I'd accept that for my kid to play, although were not signed up for either tournament, so it moot point for us.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> You know what the media never gets around to? The love to report players from different leagues etc testing positive as a big wow! This is bad! They never go back and tell you that nothing happened to these players.
> 
> They are all young and healthy. Their risk of dying is exceedingly small.


Let’s go all the way back to the original Covid poster child.....Tom Hanks.  Anyone remember him being broadcast cause he was stuck in Australia in quarantine?  Never saw a follow up to that one.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Why do we pay billions of dollars to fund CDC amd NIH if we are going to ignore them during a crisis?
> 
> We paid good money for expert advice.  The experts have told us to wear masks and limit gatherings.  Time for all of us to get with the program.
> 
> ...


Tesoro High School in the Capistrano School District has seven football players that have tested positive for covid.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 29, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> How so? I get a lot of people are following the media panic machine but let’s look at the facts. College athletes are some of the most in shape people on earth, if they have a history of a health issue that’s a different story. But i have not heard a single story of one athlete showing actual symptoms. As far as youth sports, what changes? Same narrative, I haven’t heard a single story of a child in the US showing any symptoms. Should we be smart about this? Yes. Should we full on panic because we hear a bunch of adult athletes have tested positive with no symptoms? No. Not to mention, these tests were rolled out so fast that proper testing wasn’t performed about their accuracy. I’m not saying they are wrong but it is possible. I say just keep moving forward, wear masks in crowded places, let the kids play and until deaths start to increase, don’t panic.


There is a story of a young rugby player, 24, I think, that nearly died.  Was in ICU, on a ventilator for quite a while.  He was put into a clinical trial and survived. He had no underlying medical conditions and was in great physical shape.  From what I read they think he was exposed to a high viral load. (many people exposing him at he same time.) Who knows, it does happen, probably more than is reported. Let's hope the death rate and hospital rate doesn't increase.  The therapeutics are getting better and maybe we will have a vaccine available by next spring.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 29, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Let’s go all the way back to the original Covid poster child.....Tom Hanks.  Anyone remember him being broadcast cause he was stuck in Australia in quarantine?  Never saw a follow up to that one.


Dont forget all NBA players that got the virus early on too.  If I saw KD fall ill and die of Corona, you got my attention.  Hanks die?  My wife and I are in the best shape of our lives. My wife looks 35.  I had someone tell me the other day I look 45.  My dd could be a swimsuit model and my son is lifting weights and is kicking ass.  My wife's friend Ana is huge and I mean super unhealthy.  All I hear from this lady is t this and t that and t is the devil.  She tells my wife to wear a mask.  I told her for the first time ever to lose weight and she said I was right and thanked me for Karing


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 29, 2020)

STX said:


> Article today from the Wall Street Journal talks about the things we are learning about how Covid-19 spreads. Sporadic outdoor contact apparently isn't all that risky.  Indoor gatherings in poorly ventilated buildings for longer than 15 minutes (bars, churches, schools, restaurants) are what is fueling the spread.
> 
> Has there been a single case of soccer player-to-opponent Covid-19 transmission anywhere in the US?


Gee, I didn't know they had been playing. It has happened in tennis in Europe, I guess they shouldn't have shaken hands at the end of the match.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 29, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> *There is a story *of a young rugby player, 24, I think, that nearly died.  Was in ICU, on a ventilator for quite a while.  He was put into a clinical trial and survived. He had no underlying medical conditions and was in great physical shape.  From what I read they think he was exposed to a high viral load. (many people exposing him at he same time.) Who knows, it does happen, probably more than is reported. Let's hope the death rate and hospital rate doesn't increase.  The therapeutics are getting better and maybe we will have a vaccine available by next spring.


Here's a story


----------



## dad4 (Jun 29, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Tesoro High School in the Capistrano School District has seven football players that have tested positive for covid.


The question is whether they got it on the field, locker room, or at a house party.  Or whether the cases are even related.  If the team had 100 kids for summer try outs, 7 isn’t all that unlikely.

We know teenagers can get it and spread it, especially indoors.  

We also know that it spreads poorly outside, and that we have not seen any clusters at the thousands of elementary schools that re-opened in Europe and Asia.

May be that we need to draw the line at middle school age.  But, if we are going to take away all in person opportunites for elementary kids to play, I‘d like a better explanation than “6 feet”.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 29, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Gee, I didn't know they had been playing. It has happened in tennis in Europe, I guess they shouldn't have shaken hands at the end of the match.


The tennis outbreak was when they filled a stadium with people without masks.  Maybe tennis wasn’t the main culprit?


----------



## tjinaz (Jun 29, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Gee, I didn't know they had been playing. It has happened in tennis in Europe, I guess they shouldn't have shaken hands at the end of the match.


All the top leagues in Europe are playing.. EPL, Bundesliga, La Liga and Series A.  No real issues, also no fans in the seats, but reporters and team staff.  Bundesliga has been going since May 16.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jun 29, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Dont forget all NBA players that got the virus early on too.  If I saw KD fall ill and die of Corona, you got my attention.  Hanks die?  My wife and I are in the best shape of our lives. My wife looks 35.  I had someone tell me the other day I look 45.  My dd could be a swimsuit model and my son is lifting weights and is kicking ass.  My wife's friend Ana is huge and I mean super unhealthy.  All I hear from this lady is t this and t that and t is the devil.  She tells my wife to wear a mask.  I told her for the first time ever to lose weight and she said I was right and thanked me for Karing


?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 29, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> ?


?


----------



## Anon9 (Jun 29, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> ?


?


----------



## Frank (Jun 29, 2020)

I was speaking with a Dr today and specifically mentioned that youth may be healthy, however if they are Vaping then they are at an elevated risk of having complications as the vaping significantly irritates the lungs and affects breathing.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 29, 2020)

Frank said:


> I was speaking with a Dr today and specifically mentioned that youth may be healthy, however if they are Vaping then they are at an elevated risk of having complications as the vaping significantly irritates the lungs and affects breathing.


Vap store is essential too.  Plus they make them with strong THC and other sh*t for teens.


----------



## CrazyTown (Jun 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The question is whether they got it on the field, locker room, or at a house party.  Or whether the cases are even related.  If the team had 100 kids for summer try outs, 7 isn’t all that unlikely.
> 
> We know teenagers can get it and spread it, especially indoors.
> 
> ...


Additionally, I want to know....  what was the circumstance of the test.  Did someone test positive and they did contact tracing then tests.... as the result of them being together....  Did anyone who tested positive show symptoms or we they asymptomatic??  Or did they start summer workouts and the entire team was test as a precaution which would obviously uncover those cases illustrated by the CDC report saying that for every 1 positive test there are 10 asymptomatics who would never even know they had it.


----------



## AGINAZ (Jun 29, 2020)

watfly said:


> Have you seen that as the requirement for the tourneys, or is that your recommendation?  Seems reasonable for the time being.  I'd accept that for my kid to play, although were not signed up for either tournament, so it moot point for us.


I'd accept that if the games were all filmed and available on-line.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 29, 2020)

AGINAZ said:


> I'd accept that if the games were all filmed and available on-line.


For professional add +$80-200 to each game for that to happen.  Many people don't want to pay that even ifts only like $5 a family more per games.  Only if we make the playoffs is a common thing I've heard from others.


----------



## AGINAZ (Jun 29, 2020)

jpeter said:


> For professional add +$80-200 to each game for that to happen.  Many people don't want to pay that even ifts only like $5 a family more per games.  Only if we make the playoffs is a common thing I've heard from others.


Parents might change their tune if it's the only way to watch their kid's games...


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 29, 2020)

What parents suppose to do if they are not allowed to attend games? Drop kids off and hand out in a car? beach?


----------



## jpeter (Jun 29, 2020)

AGINAZ said:


> Parents might change their tune if it's the only way to watch their kid's games...


Yeah money talks so I'm sure there are more than enough companies to offer services. 

I personally prefer the ones that offer player highlights + game highlights up front 5min max.   I've watched over 10k games between my kids & prefer to cut to the chase but can always use the online media tools as most regular pace youth soccer games don't hold my interest.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 29, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> What parents suppose to do if they are not allowed to attend games? Drop kids off and hand out in a car? beach?


Bar but there closed so I'm out.

Can't really get to the beach and back in time to pick up a kid from a single game  can you?  Maybe on a bike, I would go for a ride or something. Not sitting in a car on a nice summer day that's for sure


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 29, 2020)

Clemson football players have 14 that came down with it.   I think they plan on getting it early so when it comes time for National Championship run they will be healthy.  









						Clemson football: 14 more positive tests; 37 total
					

Clemson announced Friday that 14 football players tested positive for the coronavirus over the past week after 23 tested positive earlier this month.




					www.espn.com


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 29, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> What parents suppose to do if they are not allowed to attend games? Drop kids off and hand out in a car? beach?


I'll volunteer to video the whole game for the team.    With a mask.    6+ feet away.   And not yell at the coaches or referees or players.


----------



## watfly (Jun 29, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Bar but there closed so I'm out.


Still open in SD...if you're feeling lucky.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 29, 2020)

soccerfam714 said:


> Why wouldn't it happen??? Kids don't get sick and I haven't heard of one youth soccer player getting sick.  They should be back playing now... European leagues are back and the players are not getting sick. * Why are they allowed and youth are not??*


Because this happen, and when that happen and it was all by surprise, they had to do this and that, to make it look like this, so we all can look like that.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Jun 29, 2020)

watfly said:


> Still open in SD...if you're feeling lucky.


Kinda open 








						County to close bars, breweries, wineries that don’t serve food
					

County officials announced Monday that they will order bars, breweries and wineries that serve alcohol but not food to close this week.




					fox5sandiego.com


----------



## gkmom (Jun 29, 2020)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Kinda open
> 
> 
> 
> ...


San Diego County is also not moving forward with anything that is not currently open at least through July. Probably won't allow tournaments???


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 29, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My wife looks 35. I had someone tell me the other day I look 45.


Is that a good thing? I think I remember you posting and telling us all you are both 27


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> May be that we need to draw the line at middle school age.


Why?

CDC shows nationwide that a total of 160 people under the age of 24 have died. 

Other countries see the same type of stats. 

During that same time period the CDC has tracked 151 deaths under 24 that have died due to the flu.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Is that a good thing? I think I remember you posting and telling us all you are both 27


I'm trying to get more honest.  She told me she got carded at Trader Joes yesterday, no lie.  It was her Mask she said.  My wife has worked very hard to be healthy. Her example helped me lose weight and get me ready for this virus.  Between you and I, she told me about this along time ago and I laughed her off.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Why?
> 
> CDC shows nationwide that a total of 160 people under the age of 24 have died.
> 
> ...


Because their kid conveniently falls within that “line of acceptable”.....


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Jun 29, 2020)

gkmom said:


> San Diego County is also not moving forward with anything that is not currently open at least through July. Probably won't allow tournaments???


That’s what i was thinking..


----------



## jpeter (Jun 29, 2020)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> That’s what i was thinking..


Didn't the county send some safer back to play thing to the governor for July?

Not sounding promising but never know when's big $$ are involved.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 29, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Didn't the county send some safer back to play thing to the governor for July?
> 
> Not sounding promising but never know when's big $$ are involved.


Agreed, surf cup weekend brings in a lot of money for San Diego county. It is very clear that decisions are being made based on money so I would be very surprised if surf cup doesn’t happen. Parents will probably have to jump through some hoops but that’s fine, we are adults, we can handle it as long as the kids can have some fun.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Why?
> 
> CDC shows nationwide that a total of 160 people under the age of 24 have died.
> 
> ...


It is about transmission, not immediate danger to the kid.

Based on European and Israeli schools data, 15 year olds are old enough to transmit the disease to each other, but 9 year olds are not.  (age numbers came from the WSJ article on Israeli school re-closures.

I don’t agree with the theory that it is safe to allow the disease to spread and rely on a firewall around the vulnerable.  The firewall inevitably leaks.  We’re better off controlling the spread.  

To answer kicker’s question, I have kids in both age ranges.  The older two are having to make do with bike rides and minecraft, just like the rest of the kids in their classes.  They’d love their quarantine to be over, too.  The numbers just don’t support it.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jun 29, 2020)

gkmom said:


> 18 MLS players tested positive


did any of them die?


----------



## dddad (Jun 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The tennis outbreak was when they filled a stadium with people without masks.  Maybe tennis wasn’t the main culprit?


The tennis outbreak happened in the bars where they were partying after the matches.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jun 29, 2020)

did anyone catch  the pride parade in chicago?  its not california but the media wasn't bitching about covid with that mass gathering.  If they would stop F ing with people this might have been gone by now.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> did anyone catch  the pride parade in chicago?  its not california but the media wasn't bitching about covid with that mass gathering.  If they would stop F ing with people this might have been gone by now.


Such 'pride'.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 29, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Clemson football players have 14 that came down with it.   I think they plan on getting it early so when it comes time for National Championship run they will be healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It "Team" herd immunity a thing? If so, they are getting close.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> It "Team" herd immunity a thing? If so, they are getting close.


Until they play another team.


----------



## watfly (Jun 29, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Agreed, surf cup weekend brings in a lot of money for San Diego county. It is very clear that decisions are being made based on money so I would be very surprised if surf cup doesn’t happen. Parents will probably have to jump through some hoops but that’s fine, we are adults, we can handle it as long as the kids can have some fun.


IDK, bar money is probably greener than youth sports money, and bars are now closed.  Did Surf and Albion get prior County approval to hold the tournaments or are they just betting on the come? I can't see a mass soccer gathering getting approved unless the kids, coaches and parents are carrying PC protest signs.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 29, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> did anyone catch  the pride parade in chicago?  its not california but the media wasn't bitching about covid with that mass gathering.  If they would stop F ing with people this might have been gone by now.


They aren't effing with us.  They just aren't willing to say that a pride or BLM event could be a bad thing.

It is, if course.  Any gathering that size is a bad idea.  But they cant say it.

But that isnt a reason to lose the mask and hold a kegger.


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 30, 2020)

Arizona’s governor ordered bars, nightclubs and water parks to close again for at least a month starting Monday night. I would expect California to quickly follow this act including dining in at restaurants.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> It is about transmission, not immediate danger to the kid.
> 
> Based on European and Israeli schools data, 15 year olds are old enough to transmit the disease to each other, but 9 year olds are not.  (age numbers came from the WSJ article on Israeli school re-closures.
> 
> ...


Actually there is little to no evidence that 15 yr olds transmit at a higher level vs younger kids.

Here is the recommendation from one of the leading child hospitals in the world regarding elementary through high school.

- the recommend opening
- recommend NO masks, etc.

Look them up. Here are their recommendations. They talk about what the numbers show world wide with respect to children.


			http://www.sickkids.ca/PDFs/About-SickKids/81407-COVID19-Recommendations-for-School-Reopening-SickKids.pdf


----------



## dad4 (Jun 30, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually there is little to no evidence that 15 yr olds transmit at a higher level vs younger kids.
> 
> Here is the recommendation from one of the leading child hospitals in the world regarding elementary through high school.
> 
> ...


I read the whole thing, and could not find a single sentence about transmission risk by age.  It is mostly about how to reopen schools in Canada, and how to explain the decisions to parents.  As far as I can tell, not a single word addressed whether 5 year olds are epidemiologically different from 17 year olds.

What page and which paragraphs are you talking about?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Supposed to have our Surf Cup update anytime now, yes?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 30, 2020)

Coming soon......


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I read the whole thing, and could not find a single sentence about transmission risk by age.  It is mostly about how to reopen schools in Canada, and how to explain the decisions to parents.  As far as I can tell, not a single word addressed whether 5 year olds are epidemiologically different from 17 year olds.
> 
> What page and which paragraphs are you talking about?


"evidence is mounting that children may be less susceptible to SARS-CoV-2 infection and may be less likely to transmit the virus to others.9,10"


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 30, 2020)

Back to surf cup. 

It seems a big uphill for them to climb to have it actually happen this summer.


----------



## paytoplay (Jun 30, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Arizona’s governor ordered bars, nightclubs and water parks to close again for at least a month starting Monday night. I would expect California to quickly follow this act including dining in at restaurants.


Must be those Arizona libtards! Newsom again!!!


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 30, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Coming soon......
> 
> View attachment 7999









Trying to figure out how to make some money one way or the other while minimizing the bailouts.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Pushed it back until tomorrow.


----------



## Patandpats (Jun 30, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> did anyone catch  the pride parade in chicago?  its not california but the media wasn't bitching about covid with that mass gathering.  If they would stop F ing with people this might have been gone by now.


 I saw it. https://blockclubchicago.org/2020/06/29/with-parade-canceled-pride-returns-to-protest-roots-as-thousands-show-up-for-black-and-transgender-lives/ 

And as the photos show, most people were masked so much like the protests in NYC have shown, you would not expect this to increase transmissions.

Hong Kong has the same population as LA and much greater density.  They never locked down and have had about ten deaths.  Why? Because they have 97% mask compliance.  Testing, tracing and masks. If we could all agree to that and had some leadership this thing would be mostly behind us in two months. Instead we have people saying that it violates their rights or making up that it's unhealthy.  And some want to say they can't breathe with one one, but somehow are healthy enough to deal with the virus if they get it.

All of this means that we are going to be talking about anything but actual soccer being played for a long while.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jun 30, 2020)

Are we still waiting for them to announce they are moving it to Labor Day weekend?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 30, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Are we still waiting for them to announce they are moving it to Labor Day weekend?


They already have Man City that weekend


----------



## dad4 (Jun 30, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Are we still waiting for them to announce they are moving it to Labor Day weekend?


Unless most of us plan to be more cautious in July than we were in June, we should expect cases to be even worse by then.  Can’t see Labor day tourneys, either.


----------



## Emma (Jun 30, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> I saw it. https://blockclubchicago.org/2020/06/29/with-parade-canceled-pride-returns-to-protest-roots-as-thousands-show-up-for-black-and-transgender-lives/
> 
> And as the photos show, most people were masked so much like the protests in NYC have shown, you would not expect this to increase transmissions.
> 
> ...


I second this.  Everyone put on a mask so we can play in Surf Cup, Albion Cup, and whatever other tournaments are open along the coast.  (Sorry Silverlakes - we live in CA not Arizona for a reason) 

I don't care what your political affiliation is.  Just put on a mask or face shield.  We'd like to move on with our lives and watch our children get their butts kicked on the soccer pitch by all the unicorns out there.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jun 30, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> I saw it. https://blockclubchicago.org/2020/06/29/with-parade-canceled-pride-returns-to-protest-roots-as-thousands-show-up-for-black-and-transgender-lives/
> 
> And as the photos show, most people were masked so much like the protests in NYC have shown, you would not expect this to increase transmissions.
> 
> ...


Hong kong gets tracked so that's a no go here. I agree the scientists lied to us.   They said dont use masks that they didn't work.  Now they do work.  People get mad and protest the government and get hammered by the media for not wearing masks. Then the protestors and looters are out there the next week without the masks and the media goes radio silence.  Then the media is back out against people not wearing masks.  Then they took pride day off.  Now we are back to masks being the answer. So the back and forth leads people right down the path to calling bullshit on all of it.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jun 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> They aren't effing with us.  They just aren't willing to say that a pride or BLM event could be a bad thing.
> 
> It is, if course.  Any gathering that size is a bad idea.  But they cant say it.
> 
> But that isnt a reason to lose the mask and hold a kegger.


they can say it but they won't say it


----------



## Anon9 (Jun 30, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> They already have Man City that weekend


I heard from a source that Surf Cup will be on Labor Day for olders, and Man City Cup will be later in the Fall.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 30, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I heard from a source that Surf Cup will be on Labor Day for olders, and Man City Cup will be later in the Fall.


I heard similar from sources in the know down there.  SC is getting pushed.  Did not hear the Man City info.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 30, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Clemson football players have 14 that came down with it.   I think they plan on getting it early so when it comes time for National Championship run they will be healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is some evidence you can get it more than once. Hope not. Maybe those who got it twice had false negative tests, twice and really never got over it.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 30, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> did any of them die?


Not yet.


----------



## Anon9 (Jun 30, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> There is some evidence you can get it more than once. Hope not. Maybe those who got it twice had false negative tests, twice and really never got over it.


Even if you can get it twice, when have they said if those patients even feel symptoms or can spread the virus? If this was true, they would have announced it loud and clear. Apparently, from news stories, “a lot of people” have tested positive twice, but not one have we heard has died, or caused a major spreader event.


----------



## oh canada (Jun 30, 2020)

how much $$ deposit are they charging/keeping per team?


----------



## Jose has returned (Jun 30, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Not yet.


lemme know im taking the 99.94% recovery rate tot the bank that's the only stat relevant.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 30, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> lemme know im taking the 99.94% recovery rate tot the bank that's the only stat relevant.


Might want to check your source on that.  

0.06% fatality is an order of magnitude smaller than most reports.

Or are you looking at a younger subgroup and ignoring transmission effects?


----------



## Speed (Jun 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Pushed it back until tomorrow.


24 hours makes a huge difference


----------



## dad4 (Jun 30, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually there is little to no evidence that 15 yr olds transmit at a higher level vs younger kids.
> 
> Here is the recommendation from one of the leading child hospitals in the world regarding elementary through high school.
> 
> ...


From an interview with Dr. Sean O’Leary, a pediatric infectious disease specialist officially representing the American Academy of Pediatrics, published in the New York Times:

”kids really do seem to be both less likely to catch the infection and less likely to spread the infection. It seems to be even more true for younger kids, under 10 or under 12. And older kids seem to play less of a role than adults.“









						Why a Pediatric Group Is Pushing to Reopen Schools This Fall (Published 2020)
					

Guidelines from the American Academy of Pediatrics encourage “having students physically present in school.” Dr. Sean O’Leary, an author of that advice, explains why.




					www.nytimes.com
				









						COVID-19 Transmission and Children: The Child Is Not to Blame
					

Coronavirus disease (COVID-19) presents arguably the greatest public health crisis in living memory. One surprising aspect of this pandemic is that children appear to be infected by severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2), the virus that causes COVID-19, far less frequently...




					pediatrics.aappublications.org


----------



## Silverlining (Jun 30, 2020)

Saw this post on gotsoccer today


----------



## SplitSoccerFamMom (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## lafalafa (Jul 1, 2020)

Silverlining said:


> Saw this post on gotsoccer today


Yup sent this out this morning, killed man City Cup this year as the sacrificial lamb:

"We are moving Surf Cup Olders (Aug. 1-3 and Aug. 7-9) to Labor Day Weekend, Sept. 5-7, 2020. Boys will play at SoCal Sports Complex in Oceanside, and Girls will play at Surf Sports Park in Del Mar. Due to the change in date, we would advise all teams who have previously applied for Man City Cup 2020 to apply for Surf Cup 2020 as we are confident this will be the Best of the Best recruiting opportunity in 2020! The transition to Labor Day will also give us an extra four weeks to allow the current COVID spikes in several hot spots to be reduced.

We realize that with the changes and restrictions of COVID we have to be flexible and innovative. Surf Cup has always been a leader in our sport, and we will continue to lead and continue to be the nation's top event for connecting college coaches and top recruits. At the same time, we realize this change will create conflicts or inconveniences for some of our participants, and we apologize for that. This is an unusual move for us, but this is also an unusual period of time."

Consider their Thanksgiving water games, 3rd reschedules for olders surf, man City reschedule and cancel that's like 6 chances to get it right so maybe one of these days if the dead period is not extended again and the health people ok there be a full tournaments called surf something for the olders.


----------



## Traore (Jul 1, 2020)

Since they cancelled the Man City Cup, I guess Surf Cup can use that Labor Day weekend.  That's a shame, as the Man City Cup might be the strongest competition for boys clubs outside of the Dallas Cup, with a lot of international teams.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 1, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Yup sent this out this morning, killed* man City Cup this year as the sacrificial lamb:*
> 
> "We are moving Surf Cup Olders (Aug. 1-3 and Aug. 7-9) to Labor Day Weekend, Sept. 5-7, 2020. Boys will play at SoCal Sports Complex in Oceanside, and Girls will play at Surf Sports Park in Del Mar. Due to the change in date, we would advise all teams who have previously applied for Man City Cup 2020 to apply for Surf Cup 2020 as we are confident this will be the *Best of the Best recruiting opportunity in 2020*! The transition to Labor Day will also give us an extra four weeks to allow the current COVID spikes in several hot spots to be reduced.
> 
> ...


Someone has to sacrifice in life and it sure in the hell is not going to be Surf Cup.  Come'on man!!!  This is the holy grail of soccer tournaments. 2021, 2022 and 2023 need some games and that is a great weekend to play some tough, ganas soccer.  Best of the Best only.  I'm not sure if our team is good enough to play with all the top teams.  I do think it's a neat idea and we all should hope that the best can battle it out is SD.  @dad4 what % you give this tournament a chance on Labor Day?  ECNL starts up the next week after that I think.  I have my thoughts but I wanted your thoughts too before I share mine


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 1, 2020)

Traore said:


> Since they cancelled the Man City Cup, I guess Surf Cup can use that Labor Day weekend.  That's a shame, as the Man City Cup might be the strongest competition for boys clubs outside of the Dallas Cup, with a lot of international teams.


My dd played in the Man City a few years ago and it was big time for the boys.  I watched Sunders vs Xlos U14 play some serious soccer.  Univison TV live.  The speed and quickness was insane.  Great tournament for the boys, over kill for the girls.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 1, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My dd played in the Man City a few years ago and it was big time for the boys.  I watched Sunders vs Xlos U14 play some serious soccer.  Univison TV live.  The speed and quickness was insane.  Great tournament for the boys, over kill for the girls.


My son had a great Man City cup few years ago, lots of recognition for the team, offers for various things after.  Enjoyed the Surf Cup championship, jackets also but their Man City run is still special to him and he wanted to play it again if he could.   

For the older boys academy clubs switched to Man City for the competition and international play instead of Surf cup so maybe they will switch again this one time.


----------



## vegasguy (Jul 1, 2020)

Traore said:


> the Man City Cup might be the strongest competition for boys clubs outside of the Dallas Cup, with a lot of international teams.


Yes but what international teams would fly this year?


----------



## jpeter (Jul 1, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Someone has to sacrifice in life and it sure in the hell is not going to be Surf Cup.  Come'on man!!!  This is the holy grail of soccer tournaments. 2021, 2022 and 2023 need some games and that is a great weekend to play some tough, ganas soccer.  Best of the Best only.  I'm not sure if our team is good enough to play with all the top teams.  I do think it's a neat idea and we all should hope that the best can battle it out is SD.  @dad4 what % you give this tournament a chance on Labor Day?  ECNL starts up the next week after that I think.  I have my thoughts but I wanted your thoughts too before I share mine


Back in the day when it was really best of the best I would say hollygrail for the youngers.  After you win it or repeat maybe need to look for something more Holly just saying.  

Dallas, Disney, Jefferson and the overseas ones are pretty nice after you had your surf fill.  I never do but my player is always looking for new challenges so if there new or different teams he hasn't played he's more motivated.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 1, 2020)

vegasguy said:


> Yes but what international teams would fly this year?


Is anybody flying this year? Quarantines 14 days if you're from California going to some states.

Governor has some announcements about possible new restrictions today so let's see.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 1, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Back in the day when it was really best of the best I would say hollygrail for the youngers.  After you win it or repeat maybe need to look for something more Holly just saying.
> 
> Dallas, Disney, Jefferson and the overseas ones are pretty nice after you had your surf fill.  I never do but my player is always looking for new challenges so if there new or different teams he hasn't played he's more motivated.


I agree.  After my dd teams won Surf Cup three years in a roll, we set our sites on Dallas Cup.  Lost in the finals to Liverpool.  We were playing up and almost won.  Lost in OT.  We almost went to Gothic Cup in Sweden but that got cancelled I think.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 1, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Is anybody flying this year? Quarantines 14 days if you're from California going to some states.
> 
> Governor has some announcements about possible new restrictions today so let's see.


Will college coaches be flying?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 1, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Will college coaches be flying?


Live Stream for the coaches is the way to go Mr buck.  Local coaches can make the drive if they like and out of state can watch on TV.  I was told that big time coaches want a few more looks before the sign a kid.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 1, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Will college coaches be flying?


can they even get approval to travel ?

With the dead period still going and unknown would seem a challenge to arrange travel approval thats up in the air so to speak for that set of coaches.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 1, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Live Stream for the coaches is the way to go Mr buck.  Local coaches can make the drive if they like and out of state can watch on TV.  I was told that big time coaches want a few more looks before the sign a kid.


Only very limited number of games are streamed normally but maybe this time teams can pay some more to get coverage.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 1, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Someone has to sacrifice in life and it sure in the hell is not going to be Surf Cup.  Come'on man!!!  This is the holy grail of soccer tournaments. 2021, 2022 and 2023 need some games and that is a great weekend to play some tough, ganas soccer.  Best of the Best only.  I'm not sure if our team is good enough to play with all the top teams.  I do think it's a neat idea and we all should hope that the best can battle it out is SD.  @dad4 what % you give this tournament a chance on Labor Day?  ECNL starts up the next week after that I think.  I have my thoughts but I wanted your thoughts too before I share mine


I give it 10% to occur at all.  2% to occur with the kind of teams we are used to seeing.

Best shot for fall play is to come up with a solid covid plan.  Soccer has to have something intelligent to say when teams talk to the health department.  Thermometer readings, alternate weekends off, contact tracing, ban spectators, isolated fields only, mandatory 3 weeks off for both teams if there was a positive player, and so on.  

If we keep asking for 20,000 person gatherings, we will never get anything.  Ask Mom for a kitten, not a pony.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 1, 2020)

jpeter said:


> can they even get approval to travel ?
> 
> With the dead period still going and unknown would seem a challenge to arrange travel approval thats up in the air so to speak for that set of coaches.


Don't forget that College season will be already ongoing, so not many (if any) coaches will be in attendance, specially D1 or D2 schools. I'm sure there will be few D3 and NAIA local coaches there. Like I said before, this year's Surf will be just an expensive local tournament, if it will happen.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 1, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I give it 10% to occur at all.  2% to occur with the kind of teams we are used to seeing.
> 
> Best shot for fall play is to come up with a solid covid plan.  Soccer has to have something intelligent to say when teams talk to the health department.  Thermometer readings, alternate weekends off, contact tracing, ban spectators, isolated fields only, mandatory 3 weeks off for both teams if there was a positive player, and so on.
> 
> If we keep asking for 20,000 person gatherings, we will never get anything.  Ask Mom for a kitten, not a pony.


OK, 10% is better than 9%.  I say 75% a yes in SD.  My wife asked me if she could rescue a horse back in 2003.  She said it was free and I said, "ok."  Well, it wasn;t free after all.  I had to pay $400 a month to give Champagne a home.  My wife didnt share that.  I say go for it all now.  Life is short.  Time to risk it all.  Only healthy parents and healthy kids can play.  Besides temp reading, we need scales for the parents.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jul 1, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I give it 10% to occur at all.  2% to occur with the kind of teams we are used to seeing.
> 
> Best shot for fall play is to come up with a solid covid plan.  Soccer has to have something intelligent to say when teams talk to the health department.  Thermometer readings, alternate weekends off, contact tracing, ban spectators, isolated fields only, mandatory 3 weeks off for both teams if there was a positive player, and so on.
> 
> If we keep asking for 20,000 person gatherings, we will never get anything.  Ask Mom for a kitten, not a pony.


Do you think mom will go for a dog?


----------



## dad4 (Jul 1, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Do you think mom will go for a dog?


Hamster.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 1, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> They already have Man City that weekend


Same tournament. Different EZUps


----------



## timbuck (Jul 1, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Don't forget that College season will be already ongoing, so not many (if any) coaches will be in attendance, specially D1 or D2 schools. I'm sure there will be few D3 and NAIA local coaches there. Like I said before, this year's Surf will be just an expensive local tournament, if it will happen.


I keep hearing this argument that college coaches won't travel to recruit during the season.  How do football and basketball coaches do it?


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 1, 2020)

vegasguy said:


> Yes but what international teams would fly this year?


Don't know about international teams but wouldn't be surprised to see every team from Florida flying over. All on one big giant plane with a nightclub in the front.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 1, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I keep hearing this argument that college coaches won't travel to recruit during the season.  How do football and basketball coaches do it?


Sorry to inform you but this is Soccer forum. I couldn't care less how other sports doing it.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 1, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Live Stream for the coaches is the way to go Mr buck.  Local coaches can make the drive if they like and out of state can watch on TV.  I was told that big time coaches want a few more looks before the sign a kid.


I'm hoping this is a positive that comes out of this current ordeal, some adaptation with technology so the kids can get out there and play to be showcased.

Great point by @dad4 in regards to targeting something more realistic goals for return to play, baby steps will get our kids closer to playing.

Unfortunately the business aspect of club soccer has those leading these conversations towards a return to big business tournaments and doesn't align with some simplistic showcases, players only, no vendors, no parents, eliminate big crowds.

Clubs are trying to create "bubbles" but already hearing stories of positive cases and teams being sent back home for 2-3 weeks for quarantining setting them back to square one.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 1, 2020)

I have a great idea for SCS and their tournament directors Surf Cup Labor Day Best of the Best ((True risk takers.  My dd is all in and I'm working my ass off to lose more weight.  I got depressed and fell off the wagon.  Shhhhhh, my wifey dont know.  Please dont be a bitch and snitch on me.....lol))  Each team drives charter bus in style to their hotel and fields.  Four Day, four games for all to see live on TV.  No parents allowed except TM and few to keep an eye on the girls.  All games live stream for all to watch at home.  My wife's parents are getting so old their memory is going away.,  They would like to see there're little rocket girl play one more game or games. Grandpa went to one game last year ((I wont mention names)) and he was appalled at the lack of effort ganas.  It was 103 out in LA so I told him to cut the girls some slack.  He is one hard ass to please.......


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 1, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Sorry to inform you but this is Soccer forum. I couldn't care less how other sports doing it.


Surf Cup exists because of the college soccer dream... and the college soccer dream is funded by football and basketball.


----------



## SBFDad (Jul 1, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Don't forget that College season will be already ongoing, so not many (if any) coaches will be in attendance, specially D1 or D2 schools. I'm sure there will be few D3 and NAIA local coaches there. Like I said before, this year's Surf will be just an expensive local tournament, if it will happen.


What college seasons are you talking about? D2 and D3 seasons cancelled nationwide for the Fall. Others may follow.


----------



## Spartan (Jul 1, 2020)

My DD just spoke to a college coach that told her they will be attending Surf Cup. College in Southern California (D1).


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 1, 2020)

Spartan said:


> My DD just spoke to a college coach that told her they will be attending Surf Cup. College in Southern California (D1).


Did he tell her he needs the NCCA's blessing to end the blackout before he can recruit in person?


----------



## watfly (Jul 1, 2020)

As far as I can tell Albion Showcase is still on.  Can't imagine it doesn't get canceled, but at least your getting 90% of your money back.  Hmm, maybe there is a possible business opportunity there...


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 1, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Did he tell her he needs the NCCA's blessing to end the blackout before he can recruit in person?


With Surf Cup now scheduled for Labor Day weekend, it would be after the current stated NCAA black out period.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> With Surf Cup now scheduled for Labor Day weekend, it would be after the current stated NCAA black out period.


So your predicting what the NCAA will do now?

Heard the same about August but they extended it already 3x and the panel I participated in say it may well be into the fall.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 1, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> So your predicting what the NCAA will do now?
> 
> Heard the same about August but they extended it already 3x and the panel I participated in say it may well be into the fall.


Not predicting.  Just stating current facts....is that a problem?


----------



## Frank (Jul 1, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> So your predicting what the NCAA will do now?
> 
> Heard the same about August but they extended it already 3x and the panel I participated in say it may well be into the fall.


If they are having a season why couldn't they recruit?  The players I know have all been given their report dates including some have already left.  At least at the D1 level.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Not predicting.  Just stating current facts....is that a problem?


Why would it be?  

Surf already did that, they assumed that the Dead period would end july & Aug,  and that become a problem for them when it didn't. 

What will happen in future?  I dunno but until the NCAA say it's over the blackout continues.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 1, 2020)

Frank said:


> If they are having a season why couldn't they recruit?  The players I know have all been given their report dates including some have already left.  At least at the D1 level.


Are you filmiar with in person recuiting during the dead period?

the “dead period” restriction – a ban on in person interaction with perspective student athletes. 

NCAA has for the 4th consecutive time extended the dead period with no indication that will end.

Report back for play or colleges is a separate thing.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 1, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Why would it be?
> 
> Surf already did that, they assumed that the Dead period would end july & Aug,  and that become a problem for them when it didn't.
> 
> What will happen in future?  I dunno but until the NCAA say it's over the blackout continues.


So if all things stay as they are currently scheduled with no change (therefore not trying to predict the future), what happens?


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> So if all things stay as they are currently scheduled with no change (therefore not trying to predict the future), what happens?


Do you like pies in the sky?

If everything stays the same NCCA does the same thing the have for the last 4 months. Not predicting just stating the facts.  If nothing where to change why would they change?

Thanks for providing my point.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 1, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Do you like pies in the sky?
> 
> If everything stays the same NCCA does the same thing the have for the last 4 months. Not predicting just stating the facts.  If nothing where to change why would they change?
> 
> Thanks for providing my point.


You are strong historical events that are factual.  Although you are likely right, you are in fact “predicting” something they are likely to do.  However the actual fact is that the deadline is set to expire 8/31.  

So if nothing changes, it expires...period.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 1, 2020)

Let's hope things work out eventually.  Things change so much & quickly nowadays hard to keep up , you never know.

Governor announced new restrictions today for 17 counties including LA and OC but San Diego not included








						Gov. Newsom warns Californians to follow new health orders ahead of Fourth of July
					

The state is launching a massive PSA campaign in an attempt to convince people to wear masks. If they don't, Newsom said counties should feel empowered to swap the carrot for the stick.




					abc7.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 1, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Let's hope things work out eventually.  Things change so much & quickly nowadays hard to keep up , you never know.
> 
> Governor announced new restrictions today for 17 counties including LA and OC but San Diego not included
> 
> ...


Plus the city of LA just cut $150,000,000 to police.  NYC and LA are making some big changes.  I hope this all works out.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> You are strong historical events that are factual.  Although you are likely right, you are in fact “predicting” something they are likely to do.  However the actual fact is that the deadline is set to expire 8/31.
> 
> So if nothing changes, it expires...period.


You know better, letting something expire is but one of the possiblily just like it is for your driver's license.  

You're appear to be assuming the NCCA will let the blackout expire and do nothing else. Not sure why? Call it what you want but predicting nothing changes or going with the status quo seems like a huge stretch given the times.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 1, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Let's hope things work out eventually.  Things change so much & quickly nowadays hard to keep up , you never know.
> 
> Governor announced new restrictions today for 17 counties including LA and OC but San Diego not included
> 
> ...


He has a billion dollars worth of masks he bought from china that he has to try and make a profit on....yes he will be forcing masks down our throat


----------



## dad4 (Jul 1, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> He has a billion dollars worth of masks he bought from china that he has to try and make a profit on....yes he will be forcing masks down our throat


Masks work.  Wear a MAGA mask if you prefer, but there is no sense in infecting other people just to make a political point.


----------



## Justafan (Jul 1, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> He has a billion dollars worth of masks he bought from china that he has to try and make a profit on....yes he will be forcing masks down our throat


 I don't know if you've noticed, but the trend on masks has been changing very, very recently, and its straight from the top.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 1, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Masks work.  Wear a MAGA mask if you prefer, but there is no sense in infecting other people just to make a political point.


 i said they worked better than nothing from the beginning but the scientist lied to the american people and told us they didn't.  But now that Kim 
Jung Newsome has a billion dollars worth of masks laying around he will be pushing the mask thing.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 1, 2020)

Justafan said:


> I don't know if you've noticed, but the trend on masks has been changing very, very recently, and its straight from the top.


ya, i  see that but the scientist should have been honest with us and not lied.  then the media has to play their games so instead now people are fighting it and each other.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 1, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> He has a billion dollars worth of masks he bought from china that he has to try and make a profit on....yes he will be forcing masks down our throat


All are single use, disposable KN95 masks.  He can’t sell them cause there are millions floating around in WH’s around California brought in by private sector people.

just glad the media called him out which pressured BYD to give him a rebate.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> He has a billion dollars worth of masks he bought from china that he has to try and make a profit on....yes he will be forcing masks down our throat


Who gets the money from the "profit"?


----------



## dad4 (Jul 1, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> i said they worked better than nothing from the beginning but the scientist lied to the american people and told us they didn't.  But now that Kim
> Jung Newsome has a billion dollars worth of masks laying around he will be pushing the mask thing.


I agree with you that the march statements were dishonest.  But saying masks are "shoved down our throats" is not helpful.  We need the masks.

If you like, wear a mask that says "Newsome is an idiot".  

But wear one.  It's part of how we will beat this thing.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 1, 2020)

espola said:


> Who gets the money from the "profit"?


he isn't in politics for his health. It isn't the tax payers


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 1, 2020)

This is happening right now in downtown LA. So why is soccer canceled? Why are beaches closed for the weekend?  Its all BS


----------



## 310soccer (Jul 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> With Surf Cup now scheduled for Labor Day weekend, it would be after the current stated NCAA black out period.


There will be no Tournament or Fall Sports! The virus is getting bad again. There will be no fall sports. NCAA basketball coaches are asking the NCAA to push the season to January or until there is a vaccine. Unfortunately but maybe this is the right thing do given the spike in #'s of Covid...


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 1, 2020)

310soccer said:


> There will be no Tournament or Fall Sports! The virus is getting bad again. There will be no fall sports. NCAA basketball coaches are asking the NCAA to push the season to January or until there is a vaccine. Unfortunately but maybe this is the right thing do given the spike in #'s of Covid...


lets see if there is a spike in deaths before canceling things in the fall.  the recovery rate for healthy people is 99.94% (CDC) over 65 compromised immune systems and unhealthy should isolate themselves until there is a vaccine.  the rest should move forward


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 1, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I keep hearing this argument that college coaches won't travel to recruit during the season.  How do football and basketball coaches do it?


$$$$$$


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jul 1, 2020)

310soccer said:


> There will be no Tournament or Fall Sports! The virus is getting bad again. There will be no fall sports. NCAA basketball coaches are asking the NCAA to push the season to January or until there is a vaccine. Unfortunately but maybe this is the right thing do given the spike in #'s of Covid...


You should probably go lock the doors and hide. Since when did a vaccine solve the problem? Flu is still around every year, even though there is a vaccine. The kids will be back in school and sports will be played in the fall.


----------



## Blank95661 (Jul 1, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> You should probably go lock the doors and hide. Since when did a vaccine solve the problem? Flu is still around every year, even though there is a vaccine. The kids will be back in school and sports will be played in the fall.


You sound so certain, but you shouldn’t.








						CCAA Suspends NCAA Competition for Fall 2020
					

CCAA member institutions have determined that NCAA sport competition will not occur during the fall of 2020.




					goccaa.org


----------



## dad4 (Jul 1, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Since when did a vaccine solve the problem?


Polio?


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Polio?


And smallpox.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jul 2, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Polio?


Did you really just compare Polio to covid? Keep up the good work. Great post.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 2, 2020)

I think Guru is hoping for the best with his predictions and I like that.  Here's my predictions.  No one healthy will die from Corona playing soccer.  Someone with diabetes will die from it though.  A friend of friend knew a man in Lake Elsinore that just died from the virus.  He wrote on facebook three days before he died, "I F up and went to a party and now I have Corona." He had self quarantined for three months before he went out because of his health. He was over weight and had diabetes and died three days later.  He took a chance and he died.  He also admitted that he f up, not someone else fault. That is taking personal responsibility.  RIP Steve!!!  It's time to be brave and let the kids play.  Don't come to the park if you have health risk.  It's pretty simple folks.  I'm shocked with some of you WHO just don;t get it


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 2, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I think Guru is hoping for the best with his predictions and I like that.  Here's my predictions.  No one healthy will die from Corona playing soccer.  Someone with diabetes will die from it though.  A friend of friend knew a man in Lake Elsinore that just died from the virus.  He wrote on facebook three days before he died, "I F up and went to a party and now I have Corona." He had self quarantined for three months before he went out because of his health. He was over weight and had diabetes and died three days later.  He took a chance and he died.  He also admitted that he f up, not someone else fault. That is taking personal responsibility.  RIP Steve!!!  It's time to be brave and let the kids play.  Don't come to the park if you have health risk.  It's pretty simple folks.  I'm shocked with some of you WHO just don;t get it


Little League is in full training mode in local parks. Some kids wear masks and some don't, same with coaches. A lot of little kids just having fun training and hanging out with their buddies.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Plus the city of LA just cut $150,000,000 to police.  NYC and LA are making some big changes.  I hope this all works out.


Yes... fewer police with appropriate tools to do the job.  What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## vegasguy (Jul 2, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Did he tell her he needs the NCCA's blessing to end the blackout before he can recruit in person?



Before the player can go on campus and in person visits.   Zoom meetings, phone calls and texts are still happening.  By the way the dark period does not include d2 and d3 and NAIA at this point.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 2, 2020)

vegasguy said:


> Before the player can go on campus and in person visits.   Zoom meetings, phone calls and texts are still happening.  By the way the dark period does not include d2 and d3 and NAIA at this point.


Before the D1 coach can attend surf cup for in person recuiting. 

Those other things you can do without surf or any tournaments for that matter.  1-1 meetings with the player zoom or not for D1 is not covered.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jul 2, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Did you really just compare Polio to covid? Keep up the good work. Great post.


At the peak, Polio killed 500,000 people a year worldwide.  Deaths from COVID worldwide today is 516,000.  I guess comparing the 2 is more than appropriate.


----------



## MSK357 (Jul 2, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> At the peak, Polio killed 500,000 people a year worldwide.  Deaths from COVID worldwide today is 516,000.  I guess comparing the 2 is more than appropriate.


Correction, Died with COVID, supposedly.


----------



## Runaround (Jul 2, 2020)

I am relying heavily on the "ignore" button these days.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jul 2, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> At the peak, Polio killed 500,000 people a year worldwide.  Deaths from COVID worldwide today is 516,000.  I guess comparing the 2 is more than appropriate.


Way to pick a specific point in history to fit your narrative, I’m sure in your mind that makes you right.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 2, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Little League is in full training mode in local parks. Some kids wear masks and some don't, same with coaches. A lot of little kids just having fun training and hanging out with their buddies.


Right, and little league is such a high contact sport.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 2, 2020)

Leadership matters and this is where the USA needs to be better.  While the rest of the world is showing progress where going in the opposite direction.  This is sad to me and it's time for change. This is old but our numbers just continue to rise.


----------



## chiefs (Jul 2, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Leadership matters and this is where the USA needs to be better.  While the rest of the world is showing progress where going in the opposite direction.  This is sad to me and it's time for change. This is old but our numbers just continue to rise.
> 
> View attachment 8024


Do you think the rest of the world "test" as much as the US?  Do you think the rioters had its way for a month? Graphs mean nothing....you believe the China figure?


----------



## MSK357 (Jul 2, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Leadership matters and this is where the USA needs to be better.  While the rest of the world is showing progress where going in the opposite direction.  This is sad to me and it's time for change. This is old but our numbers just continue to rise.
> 
> View attachment 8024


Which leadership are you referring to?  the leadership of Dr. Fauci since Trump has deferred his actions to those "experts"?.  Or the local Leadership, the governors who should be prepared for many different events that occur in their state?  I believe most if not all the governors have said Trump was able to provide assistance every time he was called upon.  State leadership and their policies drive how they react to events i.e. putting covid patients in nursing homes.  Did you want Trump to turn into a dictator and force marshall law? forcibly keep people in their homes? I thought that's what liberals were scared of when Trump was elected.


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Do you think the rest of the world "test" as much as the US?  Do you think the rioters had its way for a month? Graphs mean nothing....you believe the China figure?


Have you ever had any answers?


----------



## jpeter (Jul 2, 2020)

Our leadership I've been disappointing in to be honest

Set by example with the national leaders playing 3 blind mice or whatever they do.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 2, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Way to pick a specific point in history to fit your narrative, I’m sure in your mind that makes you right.


@Kaepermom2- Makes sense to me. Thanks for your updates!


----------



## chiefs (Jul 2, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Our leadership I've been disappointing in to be honest
> 
> Set by example with the national leaders playing 3 blind mice or whatever they do.


How about being lied to from the get go?
Is this normal behavior?









						WHO Admits It Was Never Told About COVID By China, Instead Found Out From U.S. Data
					

Despite earlier claims and countless defenses made by World Health Organization officials, an updated timeline by the international health body shows China never self-reported the COVID-19 outbreak that led to drastic economic and health consequences across the world. A quiet change to a...




					saraacarter.com


----------



## dad4 (Jul 2, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Do you think the rest of the world "test" as much as the US?  Do you think the rioters had its way for a month? Graphs mean nothing....you believe the China figure?


They tested more than we did, especially early.

That's part of the reason they got it under control and we did not.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 2, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Right, and little league is such a high contact sport.


Our city just specifically closed the baseball fields in anticipation of the 4th of July saying there were too many pickup games going on.


----------



## chiefs (Jul 2, 2020)

dad4 said:


> They tested more than we did, especially early.
> 
> That's part of the reason they got it under control and we did not.


They had contact tracing early on; Newsome stated that he added tracers to the budget, but of course havent seen or heard if the millions designated for this is actually working....


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 2, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Leadership matters and this is where the USA needs to be better.  While the rest of the world is showing progress where going in the opposite direction.  This is sad to me and it's time for change. This is old but our numbers just continue to rise.
> 
> View attachment 8024


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 2, 2020)

dad4 said:


> They tested more than we did, especially early.
> 
> That's part of the reason they got it under control and we did not.


Yes, we were slow out of the gate (largely due to the CDC/FDA error and their attempt to keep a govt monopoly over the tests), but in the US you can generally get a test now with relatively little difficulty.  In Germany, you can only get a test if you are showing symptoms or have been in contact with a confirmed case.  Germany's program of T&T has been much praised, but it's testing is much more limited than ours (for example kids returning to my son's school soccer camp must get COVID tests from their pediatricians).

You can't compare us to the nations of western Europe either.  Their curves mirror the eastern seaboard exactly....at a certain point you hit a range where the low hanging brush is cleared and you have some smaller community transmission.   Our midwest resembles Germany (which is struggling with its own reoutbreak in Berlin).  Our south resembles eastern Europe (which also locked down too early), but 3 of our states are population heavy (2 Rs, 1 D).  Hawaii resembles Iceland.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 2, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> View attachment 8025


Not what they said.

They said the Europens countries got cases back down from their peak, but we never did.  

Population doesn't explain it.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jul 2, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Way to pick a specific point in history to fit your narrative, I’m sure in your mind that makes you right.


No your response alone makes me right.  LOL


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 2, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Leadership matters and this is where the USA needs to be better.  While the rest of the world is showing progress where going in the opposite direction.  This is sad to me and it's time for change. This is old but our numbers just continue to rise.
> 
> View attachment 8024


https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/     Death per 1million population  USA  67.1 Italy 576 France 458 Spain 607.....were there other countries that you were thinking of? because this makes your post look really really bad


----------



## wc_baller (Jul 2, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/     Death per 1million population  USA  67.1 Italy 576 France 458 Spain 607.....were there other countries that you were thinking of? because this makes your post look really really bad


Your math is really off - by almost a factor of 10 for the US.  You might want to recheck that before claiming someone else looks bad. Show your work and get back to us. And LOL at the dude who actually liked your post. Haha.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 2, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> At the peak, Polio killed 500,000 people a year worldwide.  Deaths from COVID worldwide today is 516,000.  I guess comparing the 2 is more than appropriate.


I thought you were a CPA? Or am I mixing you up with someone else? 

Peak polio deaths were around 1955. The world had approx 2.8 billion people. 

Today we have about 7.8 billion people. 

So if polio were that devastating given todays world wide population numbers...instead of 500k the number would be 1,392,857. 

If you are going to compare deaths in the world, then you have to adjust for population. 

So no comparing polio to covid is not anywhere close to appropriate.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 2, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Your math is really off - by almost a factor of 10 for the US.  You might want to recheck that before claiming someone else looks bad. Show your work and get back to us. And LOL at the dude who actually liked your post. Haha.


It wasn't the math. He looked at the number above the US. 

According to that link the US has 397 per million.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 2, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/     Death per 1million population  USA  67.1 Italy 576 France 458 Spain 607.....were there other countries that you were thinking of? because this makes your post look really really bad


I read it as 397 for USA and that makes us the 8th worse country.  Italy, UK, France, Belgium, Spain are ahead of us.  The biggest issue is that they are all in a significant decline and we are just getting ready for a new wave.  We probably will finish in the top 5 in the world and that’s not good.


----------



## wc_baller (Jul 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> It wasn't the math. He looked at the number above the US.
> 
> According to that link the US has 397 per million.


I repeat, show your work. It's currently much higher than the 67.1 that he wrote, and rising. Soon to surpass France at this rate.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Our leadership I've been disappointing in to be honest
> 
> Set by example with the national leaders playing 3 blind mice or whatever they do.


You really have been disappointing.

When Trump took charge, libtards called him a "dictator."  So when he gave control to the governors, libtards called him a "coward."

So which is it?  What type of leadership will libtards be satisfied with?


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 2, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Your math is really off - by almost a factor of 10 for the US.  You might want to recheck that before claiming someone else looks bad. Show your work and get back to us. And LOL at the dude who actually liked your post. Haha.


yep you are correct i wrote the wrong number.  but US still better. i know you root against the US but maybe you'll be right


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 2, 2020)

The irony of our country. 2 months ago HB city filed a lawsuit against the state of CA to allow them to open the beaches.  Newport Beach was also upset.  
Now both cities have closed because their life guards are afraid of getting covid or the wave of people expected this weekend.
There’s not one leader in this country that could have avoided this mess.  Maybe others could do better than Trump (basically anyone).  The problem is with our own people. We are a land or individuals for good or bad.  We all (entire country) cannot and will not follow instructions from any leader and we always talk about our freedom.  

For the most part this works very well but in the case of COVID, it’s definitely not working at all. Too many entitled people thinking masks is an attack to their freedom. Especially in the OC and some even attacked that poor OC health leader for trying to mandate masks. She was right about the mask thing. 

I am all for masks in public but locking us all up for more than 3 months Is not an option.  The cure will be worse than the diseases if they mandate another quarantine


----------



## wc_baller (Jul 2, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> yep you are correct i wrote the wrong number.  but US still better. i know you root against the US but maybe you'll be right


If you say so, bro. LOL. Nice comeback(not) after you completely embarrassed yourself. Next time, leave the basic math to professionals.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 2, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> I repeat, show your work. It's currently much higher than the 67.1 that he wrote, and rising. Soon to surpass France at this rate.


Show your work? Just go to the link and look it up. They have the stats. No math involved at all in looking it up.


----------



## wc_baller (Jul 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Show your work? Just go to the link and look it up. They have the stats. No math involved at all in looking it up.


I see you're math challenged, too. The dude already admitted he was wrong. Stop embarrassing yourself trying to defend dude after he already gave in.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 2, 2020)

i didn't embarrass anything dolt.  i made a mistake which oh well not my first not my last.  Im right in that the other countries have worse death rates per 1 mil.


----------



## wc_baller (Jul 2, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> i didn't embarrass anything dolt.  i made a mistake which oh well not my first not my last.  Im right in that the other countries have worse death rates per 1 mil.


I see grammar isn't your strong point, either. I'm done here. All yours.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 2, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> I see you're math challenged, too. The dude already admitted he was wrong. Stop embarrassing yourself trying to defend dude after he already gave in.


I didn't defend him. I posted the correct number above. I do see where he got the number though.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 2, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> i didn't embarrass anything dolt.  i made a mistake which oh well not my first not my last.  Im right in that the other countries have worse death rates per 1 mil.


I had a baller in my class back in grade school.  You make one mistake in math or stuttering and you become a complete embarrassment....lol!!!


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> The irony of our country. 2 months ago HB city filed a lawsuit against the state of CA to allow them to open the beaches.  Newport Beach was also upset.
> Now both cities have closed because their life guards are afraid of getting covid or the wave of people expected this weekend.
> There’s not one leader in this country that could have avoided this mess.  Maybe others could do better than Trump (basically anyone).  The problem is with our own people. We are a land or individuals for good or bad.  We all (entire country) cannot and will not follow instructions from any leader and we always talk about our freedom.
> 
> ...


An interesting point about this mask business is that it is self-correcting -- those least likely to use masks are also those most likely to get sick.


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> View attachment 8025


Now do population.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 2, 2020)

chiefs said:


> How about being lied to from the get go?
> Is this normal behavior?
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't surprise me like I said I'm disappointed in the national leadership which includes the executive branch, congress, house, agencies, etc the whole lot of them. 

I'm not into politics, somebody's party, ideology, affiliations, or candidates I hope the country as a whole can continue to make progress and move things forward.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jul 2, 2020)

So surf cup olders has been moved, any word on youngers? Thought I’d try


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jul 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I thought you were a CPA? Or am I mixing you up with someone else?
> 
> Peak polio deaths were around 1955. The world had approx 2.8 billion people.
> 
> ...


While I sort of appreciate your attempt to extrapolate numbers to make your argument, there are many reasons why a straight extrapolation for the purposes of your argument doesn't work. Among a multitude of reasons why that strategy doesn't work is the populations around the world are impacted differently by population growth, impact of illness (i.e. certain countries with less  population increases are third world or slightly above that classification where more percentage of the population are impacted by deaths from Polio etc.)

If we are to just look at the US, the CDC noted 1,879 deaths from polio per year from 1950 to 1954.  With a population increase of 28% (1950 to today) that works out to be death equivalents in today's numbers of 2,405 and paralytic case equivalents in today's numbers of 21,000.  

"CDC reports for US Polio. Polio vaccine was licensed in the United States in 1955. During 1951-1954, an average of 16,316 paralytic polio cases and 1879 deaths from polio were reported each year (9,10)."

So, as I originally said, there is more than enough reason to compare Polio and COVID.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I thought you were a CPA? Or am I mixing you up with someone else?
> 
> Peak polio deaths were around 1955. The world had approx 2.8 billion people.
> 
> ...


Once Dec 31 rolls around, I wouldn’t be surprised if your 1.4 million number is kind of close.

we are at 523K, with US, Afrcia, and Brazil all heading in the wrong direction.   Another 900K over summer and fall is a pretty reasonable prediction.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jul 2, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> While I sort of appreciate your attempt to extrapolate numbers to make your argument, there are many reasons why a straight extrapolation for the purposes of your argument doesn't work. Among a multitude of reasons why that strategy doesn't work is the populations around the world are impacted differently by population growth, impact of illness (i.e. certain countries with less  population increases are third world or slightly above that classification where more percentage of the population are impacted by deaths from Polio etc.)
> 
> If we are to just look at the US, the CDC noted 1,879 deaths from polio per year from 1950 to 1954.  With a population increase of 28% (1950 to today) that works out to be death equivalents in today's numbers of 2,405 and paralytic case equivalents in today's numbers of 21,000.
> 
> ...


And....if you extrapolate COVID deaths based on the 5 month activity worldwide on the same basis that you did for calculating worldwide population equivalent which would also not be appropriate because of so many other variables, we still come up with about 1.3 million deaths worldwide from COVID.


----------



## watfly (Jul 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> but in the US you can generally get a test now with relatively little difficulty.


Unfortunately, that's not the case in San Diego.  It's very difficult to get a test without symptoms even if you've been directly exposed.  You effectively have to lie to get a test, or pay $100, but that usually has to include a doctors referral.  Apparently, there is no shortage of tests just concern over the ability to timely process the test.  So those with symptoms get a significant priority.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm going to say it. There will be no Surf Cup this year.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jul 2, 2020)

watfly said:


> Unfortunately, that's not the case in San Diego.  It's very difficult to get a test without symptoms even if you've been directly exposed.  You effectively have to lie to get a test, or pay $100, but that usually has to include a doctors referral.  Apparently, there is no shortage of tests just concern over the ability to timely process the test.  So those with symptoms get a significant priority.


Agree...my friends in LA and OC were exposed to a person with confirmed COVID and couldn't get an appointment for a week.  Even my friend's father who is 86 and had a dry cough that was getting worse couldn't get an appointment for testing at Kaiser for 9 days.


----------



## BIGD (Jul 2, 2020)

USC announced today it would no longer welcome students onto campus for in-person classes for the fall semester — reversing an earlier decision to bring students back for a hybrid in-person and digital learning model.  Does this kill their football season too?


----------



## watfly (Jul 2, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Agree...my friends in LA and OC were exposed to a person with confirmed COVID and couldn't get an appointment for a week.  Even my friend's father who is 86 and had a dry cough that was getting worse couldn't get an appointment for testing at Kaiser for 9 days.


I do know that some young adults that were exposed to Covid (friends of my niece, who was also exposed) were able to get same day tests and results this week in the OC, but had to wait in line for over 3 hours.  Fortunately, all were negative.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jul 2, 2020)

The testing thing is so strange to me. I'm not in SoCal, (NorCal,) and also have Kaiser. I emailed me doc thinking I had a sinus infection but she wanted me to get a Covid test. Even though I had no know  exposure. I got it next day via their drive thru site, (negative) results the next day.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 2, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Do
> Do you think the rest of the world "test" as much as the US?  Do you think the rioters had its way for a month? Graphs mean nothing....you believe the China figure?


Other than China


Jose has returned said:


> View attachment 8025


Look at the "percent of population", that tells you the real number.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 2, 2020)

watfly said:


> Unfortunately, that's not the case in San Diego.  It's very difficult to get a test without symptoms even if you've been directly exposed.  You effectively have to lie to get a test, or pay $100, but that usually has to include a doctors referral.  Apparently, there is no shortage of tests just concern over the ability to timely process the test.  So those with symptoms get a significant priority.


Those who have Blue Shield will have their tests covered, period.  Don't know about other insurers.


----------



## watfly (Jul 2, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Those who have Blue Shield will have their tests covered, period.  Don't know about other insurers.


As far as I know most insurers cover the cost from their providers.  Some people choose to pay out of pocket to go outside their network and get immediate testing with faster results.   If Blue Shield pays for out of network tests that's great coverage.  Hopefully neither of us have to find out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Right, and little league is such a high contact sport.


Boy are you stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> I see grammar isn't your strong point, either. I'm done here. All yours.


You, like, commas, don’t, you.


----------



## wc_baller (Jul 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You, like, commas, don’t, you.








						*Should You Put a Comma Before 'Too,' 'Either,' or 'Also'? | Grammar Underground with June Casagrande
					

I don’t remember much from school (who does?) but I do remember quite clearly being told that “too,” “either,” and “also” are



					www.grammarunderground.com
				




My comma was in the correct place. Your commas are not, troll.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 3, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> At the peak, Polio killed 500,000 people a year worldwide.  Deaths from COVID worldwide today is 516,000.  I guess comparing the 2 is more than appropriate.


Can you give me a percentage per million of population then versus now?  There are far more people in the world to say then when polio was a pandemic!


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jul 3, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Can you give me a percentage per million of population then versus now?  There are far more people in the world to say then when polio was a pandemic!


I already discussed this on pg. 15.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 3, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Can you give me a percentage per million of population then versus now?  There are far more people in the world to say then when polio was a pandemic!


pop is about 3x as large, but covid’s only been big for about 1/3 of a year.   both work out to about 170,000 deaths per billion pop per year.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jul 3, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Agree...my friends in LA and OC were exposed to a person with confirmed COVID and couldn't get an appointment for a week.  Even my friend's father who is 86 and had a dry cough that was getting worse couldn't get an appointment for testing at Kaiser for 9 days.


Test was easy to get. I received an email that detailed local locations on a Sunday. On a lark (no symptoms), I clicked on a location and it asked if I wanted a test. I clicked yes. It then gave me a bunch of available appt times. I chose one for Tuesday at 11am. I had the negative results back on Friday. Zero cost. 5 min wait at the clinic. Couldn’t have been any easier.

Same thing with the anti-body test, but I was required to have an order from my primary care physician in order to avoid payment. (United Healthcare requirement)


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 3, 2020)

dad4 said:


> pop is about 3x as large, but covid’s only been big for about 1/3 of a year.   both work out to about 170,000 deaths per billion pop per year.


That’s a prediction....here’s to hoping it doesn’t come true


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 3, 2020)

I heard Surf Cup is on for labor Day


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 3, 2020)

According to Sacramento bee the state health department is reversing course on its wink and a nod to allow distanced practice for all California counties under day camps. They are saying the exception was never meant to apply to team practices. That’s the ball game folks.  We will know more on Monday but if true that’s the end of distanced practices, the high school fall season and the summer tournaments.  Will post the link when I get home later.


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 3, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> According to Sacramento bee the state health department is reversing course on its wink and a nod to allow distanced practice for all California counties under day camps. They are saying the exception was never meant to apply to team practices. That’s the ball game folks.  We will know more on Monday but if true that’s the end of distanced practices, the high school fall season and the summer tournaments.  Will post the link when I get home later.


That’s funny!


			https://www.sacbee.com/sports/article243958277.html


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 3, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> That’s funny!
> 
> 
> https://www.sacbee.com/sports/article243958277.html


I doubt USL has funding for testing every person that is required to be at the game, for every game.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 3, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> According to Sacramento bee the state health department is reversing course on its wink and a nod to allow distanced practice for all California counties under day camps. They are saying the exception was never meant to apply to team practices. That’s the ball game folks.  We will know more on Monday but if true that’s the end of distanced practices, the high school fall season and the summer tournaments.  Will post the link when I get home later.


Thank you for the update.  So maybe some of the good we got from the protesting and riots in socal was that we know this thing spreads.  To all those who have lost loved one's from getting the virus because of many different reasons, RIP and I mean that 100%.  Follow the rules everyone and maybe we can come out and play next year. I'm done trying to get my dd a soccer game this year.  I got yelled at already from someone today who is mad as hell, because of this and that and I tried to explain calmly the facts and reasons and the more I make sense the more I get yelled at.  I was not yelling, he was.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 3, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I doubt USL has funding for testing every person that is required to be at the game, for every game.


What's that have to do with youth sports trying to fit under day camp guidance?

Like I mentioned previously when the national people are saying two different things are the same time, leadership is a problem








						Trump says he thinks coronavirus will 'just disappear' despite rising cases
					

Meanwhile, Dr. Anthony Fauci said Tuesday that he "would not be surprised if we go up to 100,000" new cases per day.




					www.today.com


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 3, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> What's that have to do with youth sports trying to fit under day camp guidance?
> 
> Like I mentioned previously when the national people are saying two different things are the same time, leadership is a problem
> 
> ...


What does trump have to do with Sacramento letting adults play on one hand and prohibiting kids from practicing on the other?


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 3, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> What's that have to do with youth sports trying to fit under day camp guidance?
> 
> Like I mentioned previously when the national people are saying two different things are the same time, leadership is a problem
> 
> ...


I love the political spin are you libs put on everything


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 3, 2020)

And I’m sorry if not every word is spelled right fir all youspellcheckers it’s kind of hard to drive and type at the same time


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 3, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> According to Sacramento bee the state health department is reversing course on its wink and a nod to allow distanced practice for all California counties under day camps. They are saying the exception was never meant to apply to team practices. That’s the ball game folks.  We will know more on Monday but if true that’s the end of distanced practices, the high school fall season and the summer tournaments.  Will post the link when I get home later.


You're right... they did say that, but they don't know what they're talking about because they've sent mixed signals.  I guess we'll know when they finally get their shit together.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 3, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> And I’m sorry if not every word is spelled right fir all youspellcheckers it’s kind of hard to drive and type at the same time


You better bee. I remember spelling bee contest in 3rd grade.  I was out after the first round because I couldnt speak because i stuttered before i open my mouth to say the first letter of the contest.  "Spell Babler" Me in third grade, Baaaaaaaaabllllllllllllll, oh I quit!!!" I was called dumb dumb from guys like Messy and Outlaw.  Sorry, but both of you make fun of people.  I would take a guy like Messy and destroy him on the basketball court.  Back then, no fouls were called so I would slap Messy hard......lol Messy.  I know you said you could ball but I would have taken you out dude.  i was boiling with getting bullied and made fun of by the smart guys.  Coming on the forum a year ago and remembering everyone, I see the truth.


----------



## met61 (Jul 3, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> What's that have to do with youth sports trying to fit under day camp guidance?
> 
> Like I mentioned previously when the national people are saying two different things are the same time, leadership is a problem
> 
> ...


Imagine still wetting yourself over 3 years later. Pathetic!


----------



## Frank (Jul 3, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> According to Sacramento bee the state health department is reversing course on its wink and a nod to allow distanced practice for all California counties under day camps. They are saying the exception was never meant to apply to team practices. That’s the ball game folks.  We will know more on Monday but if true that’s the end of distanced practices, the high school fall season and the summer tournaments.  Will post the link when I get home later.


I guess all the kids at practice contracted the virus and died. From what I have seen the clubs have done a good job distance training and getting work done.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> And I’m sorry if not every word is spelled right fir all youspellcheckers it’s kind of hard to drive and type at the same time


It's also dangerous and illegal.


----------



## watfly (Jul 3, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> According to Sacramento bee the state health department is reversing course on its wink and a nod to allow distanced practice for all California counties under day camps. They are saying the exception was never meant to apply to team practices. That’s the ball game folks.  We will know more on Monday but if true that’s the end of distanced practices, the high school fall season and the summer tournaments.  Will post the link when I get home later.


Because of the massive outbreaks at soccer practices the last month? Sad.  More proof that much of this has nothing to do with science, and more to do with power and control.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jul 3, 2020)

My DD's club in NorCal has been back to social distance practicing for a couple of weeks. She said it's so boring because they are so limited as to what they can do but it's better than nothing.
Her club requires masks to and from the field, a sanitizing "station", and no parents on the field.
One of the girls said that during their last practice someone was walking by the field and taking pics of them on using their cell phone. We've had a lot of Karen's around literally looking for ways to tattle, hoping to catch a 1v1 going on, a high five, etc.
People need to get a life!
We saw that Sac Bee report too and are just waiting for the plug to be pulled, AGAIN.

ETA: initial report floating around-https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2020/07/01/state-youth-sports-no-drills-conditioning-allowed/


----------



## BIGD (Jul 3, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> They are saying the exception was never meant to apply to team practices.


There’s not much about my kids practice that shouts “team” other than their uniforms.  Just kids with a soccer ball that happen to be on the same soccer team.  Nothing going on that’s not happening at the YMCA camp.  In all seriousness, I don’t think they will use this to stop the distanced team practices but it might prevent moving on from it anytime soon.  And it might shutdown the rogue softball tournaments.


----------



## Dargle (Jul 3, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> My DD's club in NorCal has been back to social distance practicing for a couple of weeks. She said it's so boring because they are so limited as to what they can do but it's better than nothing.
> Her club requires masks to and from the field, a sanitizing "station", and no parents on the field.
> One of the girls said that during their last practice someone was walking by the field and taking pics of them on using their cell phone. We've had a lot of Karen's around literally looking for ways to tattle, hoping to catch a 1v1 going on, a high five, etc.
> People need to get a life!
> ...


Interesting that most of the story is about the question of whether team sports drills and conditioning fall under the gym and fitness protocol and they only mention the camps exclusion at the very end in the context of a question to California Dept Public Health about gymnastics classes where DPH says they would be allowed if they are part of a camp.  The gym and fitness protocol specifically excludes "team or contact sports," while the day camp exclusion does not mention youth sports.  It just requires physical distancing etc


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jul 3, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> According to Sacramento bee the state health department is reversing course on its wink and a nod to allow distanced practice for all California counties under day camps. They are saying the exception was never meant to apply to team practices. That’s the ball game folks.  We will know more on Monday but if true that’s the end of distanced practices, the high school fall season and the summer tournaments.  Will post the link when I get home later.


I found this. How insane!








						State Flip-Flops On Youth Sports: No Team Drills Or Conditioning Allowed In Any County
					

From high school football to soccer clubs, many kids are back to team drills and training. But the state tells CBS13 those teams are violating state health orders and could be guilty of a misdemeanor.




					gooddaysacramento.cbslocal.com


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 3, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I found this. How insane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it is insane especially after you read this








						Stanford doctor: Coronavirus fatality rate for people under 45 'almost 0%'
					

Stanford University's disease prevention chairman slammed using statewide lockdown measures as a response to the coronavirus, saying they were implemented based on bad data and inaccurate modeling.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## met61 (Jul 3, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> My DD's club in NorCal has been back to social distance practicing for a couple of weeks. She said it's so boring because they are so limited as to what they can do but it's better than nothing.
> Her club requires masks to and from the field, a sanitizing "station", and no parents on the field.
> One of the girls said that during their last practice someone was walking by the field and taking pics of them on using their cell phone. We've had a lot of Karen's around literally looking for ways to tattle, hoping to catch a 1v1 going on, a high five, etc.
> People need to get a life!
> ...


Unfortunately, Karens = lefties and the state is polluted with too many.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2020)

met61 said:


> Imagine still wetting yourself over 3 years later. Pathetic!


How do they still have tears?


----------



## Justafan (Jul 3, 2020)

watfly said:


> Because of the massive outbreaks at soccer practices the last month? Sad.  More proof that much of this has nothing to do with science, and more to do with power and control.


Guys, the Titanic has already crashed.  You’re rearranging deck chairs and blaming everybody but the Captain.  Stop it!


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jul 3, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I found this. How insane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not sure it means anything. Sounds like the counties will just go along as they have been unless the state comes out and makes an explicit statement about this.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jul 3, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> I’m not sure it means anything. Sounds like the counties will just go along as they have been unless the state comes out and makes an explicit statement about this.


Yeah I was thinking the same thing.   I am not sure why it was necessary for the reporter to uncover this mess.  There are so many other investigative stories that could have been had.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jul 3, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing.   I am not sure why it was necessary for the reporter to uncover this mess.  There are so many other investigative stories that could have been had.


Exactly!!!!


----------



## Soccer4evr (Jul 4, 2020)

It's sad that our political leaders and health experts have lost all credibility with the public's confidence due to the fact that politics have influenced important public-health decisions rather than science. We should protect the most vulnerable and let everyone else live their lives. There is an excellent article in the WSJ by Dr. Ladapo who is an associate professor at UCLA's School of Medicine and his article is called "The Coronavirus Credibility Gap".


----------



## Dummy (Jul 4, 2020)

For better or worse, soccer is non-essential.  

I have a daughter that plays college soccer and a 7th grade son on a wonderful club team with a wonderful coach at a club that takes COVID-19 seriously.  My daughter can make her own decisions, but I hope that her season is cancelled.  We already paid for my son’s season in full, and we will be holding him out for the foreseeable future.

The source of information that I rely upon for decision making is from CIDRAP at the University of Minnesota.  I find the Osterholm Update particularly informative.









						Homepage | CIDRAP
					






					www.cidrap.umn.edu
				




Best of luck to all.


----------



## Soccer4evr (Jul 4, 2020)

I prefer to get my information from different sources that way I'm not listening to only one voice as that one voice may become tainted.


----------



## Frank (Jul 4, 2020)

My wish for the 4th of July is that our country can find a way to legalize freedom as soon as possible.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 4, 2020)

Frank said:


> My wish for the 4th of July is that our country can find a way to legalize freedom as soon as possible.


Amen to that!!!


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jul 23, 2020)

Any updates besides the August 1st decision?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Any updates besides the August 1st decision?


I know you ignore me Guru and that's ok.  If you want my news here it is. I was told by a very reliable source that Surf Cup is still on and folks are trying to make it all work.  I want this to happen so I'm pushing for it.


----------



## Traore (Jul 24, 2020)

That's six or seven weeks away.  I imagine weekly league games at that time are more likely than a big tournament.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

Maybe Surf Cup Labor Day can be the home opener for the whole SW ECNL?  Have two league games instead of a showcase.
"Oceanside Soccer Bubble"

Then have league games in AZ and Vegas.  No more showcase, just ganas league games.  Better for all.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I know you ignore me Guru and that's ok.  If you want my news here it is. I was told by a very reliable source that Surf Cup is still on and folks are trying to make it all work.  I want this to happen so I'm pushing for it.


Surf Cup can't afford to, lose $$ this year. They'll do anything to try to host a tournament. I just don't see how that's in the cards as of now. Surf might try to do something for U13 and under but that's a pipe dream too. For the older players- if no scouts in attendance, don't see how teams with travel to an important event for 2021, 2022 and 2023's with out coaches being there. I say no to Surf unless things change in the next 4 weeks. Hell some teams aren't even training yet.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Maybe Surf Cup Labor Day can be the home opener for the whole SW ECNL?  Have two league games instead of a showcase.
> "Oceanside Soccer Bubble"
> 
> Then have league games in AZ and Vegas.  No more showcase, just ganas league games.  Better for all.


Just don't see how they can pull this off!


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 24, 2020)

The only way Surf can make this work if they move the tournament out of state. Idaho for example.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Just don't see how they can pull this off!


If Surf wants kids to come, they'd better start posting the names of coaches coming and they haven't done that.  I'm not sure "video" will be enough of an incentive.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> The only way Surf can make this work if they move the tournament out of state. Idaho for example.


Maybe we should move it to a liberal run city where all the riotin... uh, "protesting", is peaceful and there's no problem with the Kung Flu.  Portland?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Just don't see how they can pull this off!


Half empty?  I'm the guy folks call to get a vision when most see a road block.  Think outside the box Bushman...lol!!!  If I recall you found a way to Florida and made it happen.  ECNL Labor Day Home Opener is a great idea and I see it being pulled off in Oceanside.  7 weeks is plenty of time.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Maybe we should move it to a liberal run city where all the riotin... uh, "protesting", is peaceful and there's no problem with the Kung Flu.  Portland?


Or maybe dumbass Trump supporters should stop being unpatriotic and wear a mask to drive numbers down


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If Surf wants kids to come, they'd better start posting the names of coaches coming and they haven't done that.  I'm not sure "video" will be enough of an incentive.


 Can't agree with you more man and at this point no coaches are coming. If Surf was smart they would look in Instat so coaches can watch games from there house. I think the GA League is on to something.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 24, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Or maybe dumbass Trump supporters should stop being unpatriotic and wear a mask to drive numbers down


I do believe real N95 masks help, but not the "face covering" that we are being sold on.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Can't agree with you more man and at this point no coaches are coming. If Surf was smart they would look in Instat so coaches can watch games from there house. I think the GA League is on to something.


Forget the coaches.  Soccer should just be played for a meaningful game.  It seems the only games that matters to some of you is if college coaches can come to watch.  Their lies the problem with soccer after a goat is 13 or 14.  This sucks!!!  Let's just get some games going and forget about bringing that old system back.  That system had so many issues and faults and we all can see what they are now.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Half empty?  I'm the guy folks call to get a vision when most see a road block.  Think outside the box Bushman...lol!!!  If I recall you found a way to Florida and made it happen.  ECNL Labor Day Home Opener is a great idea and I see it being pulled off in Oceanside.  7 weeks is plenty of time.


 No I'm just a realist. As much as we want our goats our they playing I just don't see how they can pull this off with all the health restrictions in place.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Or maybe dumbass Trump supporters should stop being unpatriotic and wear a mask to drive numbers down


I don't think it's the Trump supporters out painting the streets with graffiti and no mask.  Hard to tell... we're not allowed to ask Covid infected people if they were out looting.  It's racist and hurtful.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Forget the coaches.  Soccer should just be played for a meaningful game.  It seems the only games that matters to some of you is if college coaches can come to watch.  Their lies the problem with soccer after a goat is 13 or 14.  This sucks!!!  Let's just get some games going and forget about bringing that old system back.  That system had so many issues and faults and we all can see what they are now.


 So how about we forego all tournaments and just play local and regional games. The winner out of each region coming together for a semi and final match. This will cut down on travel, cut back on numbers of players attending and less numbers staying in hotels. It's a win win right?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> No I'm just a realist. As much as we want our goats our they playing I just don't see how they can pull this off with all the health restrictions in place.


I'm not trying to be disrespectful at all.  I think each parent who is a 100% no for playing soccer this year should just leave this forum and come back nest year.  If your a parent who thinks it's safe as long as you dont bring anyone to the game over 70 and you dont go see someone over 70, you should be here talking soccer only.  If we all did that, many lives would be saved and the kids could play youth sports.  I respect those who see this as too risky.  Some of us dont and let us be is all I got to say.  The toughest and baddest players will play.  That is a fact!!


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> So how about we forego all tournaments and just play local and regional games. The winner out of each region coming together for a semi and final match. This will cut down on travel, cut back on numbers of players attending and less numbers staying in hotels. It's a win win right?


love the idea! But how Surf will make money?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> So how about we forego all tournaments and just play local and regional games. The winner out of each region coming together for a semi and final match. This will cut down on travel, cut back on numbers of players attending and less numbers staying in hotels. It's a win win right?


Why is the NBA and MLB and NBA all playing together right now?  Let's have three league showcase games in Oceanside, Vegas and Phoenix.  This is just like the pros and it makes sense.  No one is dying under 18.  That is a fact!!!  What are you afraid of personally?  I dont know you but you seem fearful of either catching it yourself or someone you love will catch it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Forget the coaches.  Soccer should just be played for a meaningful game.  It seems the only games that matters to some of you is if college coaches can come to watch.  Their lies the problem with soccer after a goat is 13 or 14.  This sucks!!!  Let's just get some games going and forget about bringing that old system back.  That system had so many issues and faults and we all can see what they are now.


Spicoli, why go to Surf if not for coaches?  Is it the overpriced hotels?  The dirt lot parking?  Porta-Potties?  The Best of the Rest competition?  C'mon...


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> So how about we forego all tournaments and just play local and regional games. The winner out of each region coming together for a semi and final match. This will cut down on travel, cut back on numbers of players attending and less numbers staying in hotels. It's a win win right?


Plus, we have zero fields to play on right now.  Oceanside can be home for all in OC.  We need to keep the top top players sharp or we will fall further behind then we already are.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 24, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I do believe real N95 masks help, but not the "face covering" that we are being sold on.


Yes, N95 masks in preventing you from getting infected.  But any face covering helps to prevent the spread if a person is infected...think of face coverings like a permanent sleeve/arm over the mouth to prevent somebody's cough/sneeze from going too far.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't think it's the Trump supporters out painting the streets with graffiti and no mask.  Hard to tell... we're not allowed to ask Covid infected people if they were out looting.  It's racist and hurtful.


So I just gotta ask what do anti-mask Trump supporters do when Trump suddenly pivots and says wearing masks is patriotic?  Are you wearing a mask now or are you unpatriotic?


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I'm not trying to be disrespectful at all.  I think each parent who is a 100% no for playing soccer this year should just leave this forum and come back nest year.  If your a parent who thinks it's safe as long as you dont bring anyone to the game over 70 and you dont go see someone over 70, you should be here talking soccer only.  If we all did that, many lives would be saved and the kids could play youth sports.  I respect those who see this as too risky.  Some of us dont and let us be is all I got to say.  The toughest and baddest players will play.  That is a fact!!


 You mean the toughest and baddest parents will make them play? No disrespect at all. Just pointless to push players out there too soon given teams are still not training. Thats begging for major injuries!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> So I just gotta ask what do anti-mask Trump supporters do when Trump suddenly pivots and says wearing masks is patriotic?  Are you wearing a mask now or are you unpatriotic?


I always wear a mask... but usually because I have to.  However, I'll be shooting anybody that breaks down my security gate and sets one or more toes on my property.  One bullet each for every warning you ignore.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Spicoli, *1)* *why go to Surf if not for coaches?* *2) Is it the overpriced hotels?* *3) The dirt lot parking?* * 4) Porta-Potties?*  5) *The Best of the Rest competition?* * 6) C'mon...*


1)  To get my dd some real games
2)  You dont have to stay at a hotel
3)  So
4)  So
5)  I'm not sure of the format but my dd wants to play a freaking competitive soccer match.
6)  Your dd never got injured in club so she should stay out of this big time ganas games.  Not for those looking to keep an injury free streak alive.  Only reason Tom Brady is still playing so I'm not saying it cant be done.  Stay home Outlaw with all your guns and wait for your gate to be broken and then the toes to come into the house.  That's your action right there and that's all you get


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> You mean the toughest and baddest parents will make them play? No disrespect at all. Just pointless to push players out there too soon given teams are still not training. Thats begging for major injuries!


I have never, ever pushed my dd to play soccer dude.  I do see some dads freaking out right now because they have paid over $50,000 for a college deal in soccer and that is looking really bad right now imo.  My dd plays soccer to play soccer only.  Do you understand that yet?  Not the reason not to play if no scouts?  Save yourself from injury?  If you play for ganas, you find a way to play the great game.  You dont get it and you surely dont get me.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Yes, N95 masks in preventing you from getting infected.  But any face covering helps to prevent the spread if a person is infected...think of face coverings like a permanent sleeve/arm over the mouth to prevent somebody's cough/sneeze from going too far.


You should stop promoting masks.  We know you libtard, rainbow warriors need Kung Flu numbers up nice and high!  Well, maybe AFTER Surf and BEFORE November?


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 24, 2020)

Surf cup will find a way.  $ talks

They may remain to:  Surf "camp" cup and updated rules for distance soccer where you have to maintain 6', wear a mask, no contact, or picking up the ball(kick in only like futsal), no parents but if there is a will and big $$ involved there is a way.

College Blackout period is likely to be extended well into October according to latest rumors but there is aways the virtual way of review so there's that.

So far CIF has been the only ones that actually intensively consulted with the state and have presented reasonable timelines, everyone else seems to be winging things so take things as optimistic but at the same time have realistic plans b.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> 1)  To get my dd some real games
> 2)  You dont have to stay at a hotel
> 3)  So
> 4)  So
> ...


Actually, you do have to stay at a hotel.  In fact, you have to stay at THEIR hotels.  I'm not talking about avoiding games... I'm talking about avoiding the Best of the Rest that Surf is today.  Bloated and tired.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> love the idea! But how Surf will make money?


 Easy! Surf and every tournament has been hit hard. You have to show some faith in your customer base. Surf needs realize to gain customers trust by starting off with something small to gain the trust in your cliental and build the product. Some money is better than no money at this point.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Surf cup will find a way.  $ talks
> 
> They may remain to:  Surf "camp" cup and updated rules for distance soccer where you have to maintain 6', wear a mask, no contact, or picking up the ball(kick in only like futsal), no parents but if there is a will and big $$ involved there is a way.
> 
> ...


How would you play distance soccer?  And why?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Actually, you do have to stay at a hotel.  *In fact, you have to stay at THEIR hotels*.  I'm not talking about avoiding games... I'm talking about avoiding the Best of the Rest that Surf is today.  Bloated and tired.


Wrong!!!  Not this year Outlaw.  Our team is on the list to play so that's what we were told.  Bad information is not good to spread around.  Your becoming a virus and toxic Outlaw.  Are you playing two sided on here?  Why do you even care anyways?  Your Nocal and NPL and I dont think your team is best of the best material.  I'm not sure my dd team is either but we do get a chance to make our case.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Maybe Surf Cup Labor Day can be the home opener for the whole SW ECNL?  Have two league games instead of a showcase.
> "Oceanside Soccer Bubble"
> 
> Then have league games in AZ and Vegas.  No more showcase, just ganas league games.  Better for all.


I have been in contact with EA sports. 

They are putting together the 2020-2021 SW ECNL video game. 

The league will play its games online. I predict the AZ/NV teams dominate


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Plus, we have zero fields to play on right now.  Oceanside can be home for all in OC.  We need to keep the top top players sharp or we will fall further behind then we already are.


Blues and Slammers seem to be finding plenty of fields.....


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Blues and Slammers seem to be finding plenty of fields.....


No comment!!!


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Plus, we have zero fields to play on right now.  Oceanside can be home for all in OC.  We need to keep the top top players sharp or we will fall further behind then we already are.


Top Top Players? What does that mean? There's so such thing! Do you mean just getting the National Team pools players together to play?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Wrong!!!  Not this year Outlaw.  Our team is on the list to play so that's what we were told.  Bad information is not good to spread around.  Your becoming a virus and toxic Outlaw.  Are you playing two sided on here?  Why do you even care anyways?  Your Nocal and NPL and I dont think your team is best of the best material.  I'm not sure my dd team is either but we do get a chance to make our case.


I can't imagine any team or coach would trust you with "manager" duties, Spicoli, but are you aware that teams traveling, from out of the area, are forced to provide a minimum numbers of stays at a hotel approved by the tournament?  Perhaps not "this year"... and since "this year" is likely not going to happen, nobody cares, but I'm not wrong... you are.  

And so you know... Cannabis Cranium, we've been to The Best of the Rest the last 2 years... as have many other NorCal teams.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Wrong!!!  Not this year Outlaw.  Our team is on the list to play so that's what we were told.  Bad information is not good to spread around.  Your becoming a virus and toxic Outlaw.  Are you playing two sided on here?  Why do you even care anyways?  Your Nocal and NPL and I dont think your team is best of the best material.  I'm not sure my dd team is either but we do get a chance to make our case.


Last 2 seasons we never stayed at a hotel! Surf tried to slap us on the hand and demand our team to book a hotel! Our response to Surf was - we never replied and stayed in our VRBO/ Air B&B with families and saved money. Each night the team got together for film review and food and had a great experience. Isn't that what your soccer experience suppose to be about?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Last 2 seasons we never stayed at a hotel! Surf tried to slap us on the hand and demand our team to book a hotel! Our response to Surf was - we never replied and stayed in our VRBO/ Air B&B with families and saved money. Each night the team got together for film review and food and had a great experience. Isn't that what your soccer experience suppose to be about?


Yeah... I think the days of them being able to blackball clubs for that are long gone.  Not with what... 4-5 brackets in every age group?  They're taking the walking wounded now.  Good for you guys.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You should stop promoting masks.  We know you libtard, rainbow warriors need Kung Flu numbers up nice and high!  Well, maybe AFTER Surf and BEFORE November?


That makes no sense.  Masks and distancing will bring COVID numbers down.  What I find amusing is that dumb Trump supporters don't understand that wearing masks will get soccer and the economy back on track faster and help their beloved president win re-election.  Watching Trump anti-maskers is like watching somebody shoot their own feet (and everybody else's).


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I have never, ever pushed my dd to play soccer dude.  I do see some dads freaking out right now because they have paid over $50,000 for a college deal in soccer and that is looking really bad right now imo.  My dd plays soccer to play soccer only.  Do you understand that yet?  Not the reason not to play if no scouts?  Save yourself from injury?  If you play for ganas, you find a way to play the great game.  You dont get it and you surely dont get me.


Unfortunately no one gets you!! We know your goat plays soccer to play soccer because you mention it in almost every thread dude. We get it! Glad to see you haven't pushed your daughter and without soccer she can go surf and forget about soccer for awhile.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> That makes no sense.  Masks and distancing will bring COVID numbers down.  What I find amusing is that dumb Trump supporters don't understand that wearing masks will get soccer and the economy back on track faster and help their beloved president win re-election.  Watching Trump anti-maskers is like watching somebody shoot their own feet (and everybody else's).


It might bring them down... but that's not what you want.  If you can't ask a Covid patient if they've been rioting, because it's "racist", how can you trust anything?  We can't have soccer or eat at a restaurant... but it's okay to go without a mask if you're painting graffiti in the streets, burning down buildings or launching bricks at cops.

You libtards must be so proud!


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> No comment!!!


No Comment? Must be some bad blood there. Glad to see some Socal Teams getting field space.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jul 24, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Blues and Slammers seem to be finding plenty of fields.....


Beach too


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Beach too
> [/QUOTE


Sounds like all the bad ass players and top top clubs are getting field space. Stay safe!


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jul 24, 2020)

Shocking, it turned into a political debate again.

I like how many on here talk crap about surf cup, club soccer, coaches, clubs and leagues. Yet you are the same ones that pace up and down the sideline, the same ones that post on a club soccer forum, same ones that post on social media about their kids accomplishments in club soccer. If you are posting on here or even reading these posts, you are into club soccer and have accepted that you have to pay to play, just like anywhere else where they provide a service you usually have to pay. If you don't like it, drop your kid from club soccer, stop bitching on here and go on with whatever it is you want to do next. Otherwise just contribute with some soccer information or gossip like the rest of us. Not that difficult.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Shocking, it turned into a political debate again.
> 
> I like how many on here talk crap about surf cup, club soccer, coaches, clubs and leagues. Yet you are the same ones that pace up and down the sideline, the same ones that post on a club soccer forum, same ones that post on social media about their kids accomplishments in club soccer. If you are posting on here or even reading these posts, you are into club soccer and have accepted that you have to pay to play, just like anywhere else where they provide a service you usually have to pay. If you don't like it, drop your kid from club soccer, stop bitching on here and go on with whatever it is you want to do next. Otherwise just contribute with some soccer information or gossip like the rest of us. Not that difficult.


Are you bitching?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Shocking, it turned into a political debate again.
> 
> I like how many on here talk crap about surf cup, club soccer, coaches, clubs and leagues. Yet you are the same ones that pace up and down the sideline, the same ones that post on a club soccer forum, same ones that post on social media about their kids accomplishments in club soccer. If you are posting on here or even reading these posts, you are into club soccer and have accepted that you have to pay to play, just like anywhere else where they provide a service you usually have to pay. If you don't like it, drop your kid from club soccer, stop bitching on here and go on with whatever it is you want to do next. Otherwise just contribute with some soccer information or gossip like the rest of us. Not that difficult.


Guru, spot on again.  We have more in common then I thought.  These people crack me up.  All my dd wants to do is play against the best of the best. What is so wrong with that.  If your afraid or think it's not safe, stay out of soccer this year.  I know exactly who these parents are....lol!!!  I got to know them when they took over GDA and all the travel entertainment.  Not no more,  Them days are gone for good.  Yes!!!!!


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jul 24, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I do believe real N95 masks help, but not the "face covering" that we are being sold on.


"The bottom line is that any mask that covers the nose and mouth will be of benefit."


“The concept is risk reduction rather than absolute prevention,” said Chin-Hong. “You don’t throw up your hands if you think a mask is not 100 percent effective. That’s silly. Nobody’s taking a cholesterol medicine because they’re going to prevent a heart attack 100 percent of the time, but you’re reducing your risk substantially.”










						Still Confused About Masks? Here’s the Science Behind How Face Masks Prevent Coronavirus
					

We talked to UCSF epidemiologist George Rutherford, MD, and infectious disease specialist Peter Chin-Hong, MD, about the CDC’s reversal on mask-wearing, the current science on how masks work, and what to consider when choosing a mask.




					www.ucsf.edu


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> *1) Top Top Players? What does that mean? There's so such thing! 2)* *Do you mean just getting the National Team pools players together to play?*


1) That was three years ago before the GDA made everyone world class.  That was BS lie and a money making machine.
2) No, just players who play hard and can hang.  My dd never made no YNT list and she is top top still I think.  Its been three years since we were all together.  Remember, GDA lied their way into socal.......


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> *Last 2 seasons we never stayed at a hotel! Surf tried* to slap us on the hand and demand our team to book a hotel! Our response to Surf was - we never replied and stayed in our VRBO/ Air B&B with families and saved money. Each night the team got together for film review and food and had a great experience. Isn't that what your soccer experience suppose to be about?


See, no one was forced.  I see it as recommended and help the city hotels out.  My wife and I were told we needed to pay a big per deim for the King of Socal ((we paid)) and we were told to stay at the Hyatt.  Well, were to poor for that and my wife and I stayed at air b and b.  No one forced us to do nothing we didnt want to do.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> 1) That was three years ago before the GDA made everyone world class.  That was BS lie and a money making machine.
> 2) No, just players who play hard and can hang.  My dd never made no YNT list and she is top top still I think.  Its been three years since we were all together.  Remember, GDA lied their way into socal.......


Just players who plays hard and can hang? Sound like a DOC answer to me.  We can all think our kid is a top top player. Parents need to realize that that's not always the case just because a parent can rattled off how many goals there dd scored in any given game. At the end of the day top top players will be seen!!!


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 24, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> "The bottom line is that any mask that covers the nose and mouth will be of benefit."
> 
> 
> “The concept is risk reduction rather than absolute prevention,” said Chin-Hong. “You don’t throw up your hands if you think a mask is not 100 percent effective. That’s silly. Nobody’s taking a cholesterol medicine because they’re going to prevent a heart attack 100 percent of the time, but you’re reducing your risk substantially.”
> ...


so you are saying that Fauci was wrong telling the whole country that mask does not help back in March?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> *Just players who plays hard and can hang? Sound like a DOC answer to me.*  We can all think our kid is a top top player. Parents need to realize that that's not always the case just because a parent can rattled off how many goals there dd scored in any given game. *At the end of the day top top players will be seen!!!*


So many of the GDA peeps are the same ones on here that are for no soccer and shut down and huffy and puffy.  I'm not shocked at.  Same folks who demanded 25% starts.  Who gets to demand starting?  That league was the biggest joke of a league ever!!!  Do you see why now?


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> See, no one was forced.  I see it as recommended and help the city hotels out.  My wife and I were told we needed to pay a big per deim for the King of Socal ((we paid)) and we were told to stay at the Hyatt.  Well, were to poor for that and my wife and I stayed at air b and b.  No one forced us to do nothing we didnt want to do.


Help out the city hotels? Thats funny because if you tried too book the hotel on your own you get a cheaper rate! Who's helping you out. If players have family in Socal there she be able to stay with family member as well. Good way to keep your customers coming to tournaments.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> See, no one was forced.  I see it as recommended and help the city hotels out.  My wife and I were told we needed to pay a big per deim for the King of Socal ((we paid)) and we were told to stay at the Hyatt.  Well, were to poor for that and my wife and I stayed at air b and b.  No one forced us to do nothing we didnt want to do.


No, they WERE forced.  It's not "recommended".  They just chose to ignore it.  Each team is REQUIRED to obtain a certain number of rooms.

Maybe 'nobody forced you to do nothing' because they wanted you somewhere else.  I'd imagine hanging with you by the fire pit would take 2nd place to hanging from a bed sheet, out a 15 story window, if given the option, Spicoli.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> So many of the GDA peeps are the same ones on here that are for no soccer and shut down and huffy and puffy.  I'm not shocked at.  Same folks who demanded 25% starts.  Who gets to demand starting?  That league was the biggest joke of a league ever!!!  Do you see why now?


Weren't you the first one to believe in GDA and then skip to your lou to ECNL? I had nothing against both leagues because there was top players in both and there's top players in the GA as well. Lets not live in the past.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Help out the city hotels? Thats funny because if you tried too book the hotel on your own you get a cheaper rate! Who's helping you out. If players have family in Socal there she be able to stay with family member as well. Good way to keep your customers coming to tournaments.


It's called, "you help me and I help you."  Or, " I'll scratch your back, you scratch mind."  My point is no one is forced to do it this year.  Maybe next year but my dd will be long gone from club.  I'm really trying to get one more competitive game in club before she ages out.  Its was so much fun back when we were all about ganas


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> It's called, "you help me and I help you."  Or, " I'll scratch your back, you scratch mind."  My point is no one is forced to do it this year.  Maybe next year but my dd will be long gone from club.  I'm really trying to get one more competitive game in club before she ages out.  Its was so much fun back when we were all about ganas


Somebody scratched your mind with a wire brush.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, they WERE forced.  It's not "recommended".  They just chose to ignore it.  Each team is REQUIRED to obtain a certain number of rooms.
> 
> Maybe 'nobody forced you to do nothing' because they wanted you somewhere else.  I'd imagine hanging with you by the fire pit would take 2nd place to hanging from a bed sheet, out a 15 story window, if given the option, Spicoli.


It was a lot of fun at the bars and I was the life of the party.  Trust me, we had a blast until GDA took over and my dd club was all in ECNL and then went for GDA at the last minute.  After that move, yes a bed sheet would be needed for a parent like you.  I was asked to shut up and not post on here.  Did I listen?  Wow Outlaw, you seem different now?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I was a lot of fun at the bars and I was the life of the party.  Trust me, we had a blast until GDA took over and my dd club was all in ECNL and then went for GDA at the last minute.  After that move, yes a bed sheet would be needed for a parent like you.  I was asked to shut up and not post on here.  Did I listen?  Wow Outlaw, you seem different now?


You're starting to sound like this guy.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> *1( Weren't you the first one to believe in GDA and then skip to your lou to ECNL? 2) I had nothing against both leagues because there was top players in both and there's top players in the GA as well. Lets not live in the past.*


1)  Yes, I was all in.  The way they sold GDA I was taking the kool aid strait from the *packets,* no water
2)  I have good news to share.  The past is over and no need to look in the past


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're starting to sound like this guy.
> 
> View attachment 8271


You're a fraud causing division in America.  I bet your Messy too?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> You're a fraud causing division in America.  I bet your Messy too?


Methy has multiple profiles but this isn't one of them.  I'm not dividing, Spicoli, I'm telling it like it is.  Some don't like hearing the truth.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> *Unfortunately no one gets you!!* We know your goat plays soccer to play soccer because you mention it in almost every thread dude. We get it! Glad to see you haven't pushed your daughter and without soccer she can go surf and forget about soccer for awhile.


Tech said he get's me.  Doesnt mean he agrees with me


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Methy has multiple profiles but this isn't one of them.  I'm not dividing, Spicoli, I'm telling it like it is.  Some don't like hearing the truth.


Your dd is not in the conversation for top top players.  Get over it dude.  Move along now and take your hate some where else.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Your dd is not in the conversation for top top players.  Get over it dude.  Move along now and take your hate some where else.


The only kid in your conversation is yours, dude.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Your dd is not in the conversation for top top players.  Get over it dude.  Move along now and take your hate some where else.


 Easy Elle, that's hitting below the belt don't you think?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Easy Elle, that's hitting below the belt don't you think?


No, its truth speaking.  Speaking the truth in love always feels below the belt but you thank the person later for telling the dd the truth.  Let's not go down the rabbit hole today.  Too many girls were lied to and that is sad.  You shouldnt tell someone you can be world class without the secret ingredient to make someone world class.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> No, its truth speaking.  Speaking the truth in love always feels below the belt but you thank the person later for telling the dd the truth.  Let's not go down the rabbit hole today.  Too many girls were lied to and that is sad.  You shouldnt tell someone you can be world class without the secret ingredient to make someone world class.


Stick to Surfing then and not Surf Cup. There's no coaches in surfing so there all world class.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> No, its truth speaking.  Speaking the truth in love always feels below the belt but you thank the person later for telling the dd the truth.  Let's not go down the rabbit hole today.  Too many girls were lied to and that is sad.  You shouldnt tell someone you can be world class without the secret ingredient to make someone world class.


 What if a coach ( GDA or ECNL) tell you " We have to evaluate your daughter because she's switched multiple clubs which is a major concern" and then comes back and says " Well your dd is ok and will become better if she sticks with it. I see her as a solid 3rd off the bench player but not a starter". How would you respond?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The only kid in your conversation is yours, dude.


No, my dd helps and will help her next teams win championships dude.  Look at this medal.  One of my dd all time favs


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> What if a coach ( GDA or ECNL) tell you " We have to evaluate your daughter because she's switched multiple clubs which is a major concern" and then comes back and says " Well your dd is ok and will become better if she sticks with it. I see her as a solid 3rd off the bench player but not a starter". How would you respond?


I would call coach Buck for advice and my dd would respond by saying, "this sucks, I want to play."  I would go look for a place where her play is better suited so she can play.  My dd has to play in the game or its a complete waste of her time.  Not all kids are created equal.  Some have more talent than others and that's ok too   I saw the Docs telling parents they saw something in their player.  I personally saw a BMW and Mercedes and that alone is a way to improve one's spot on the team.  That is what made me mad the most in the last three years.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> No, my dd helps and will help her next teams win championships dude.  Look at this medal.  One of my dd all time favs
> 
> View attachment 8273


Your pulling out 2$ metals now! I can see in this photo you have white carpet and a dog that sheds!! 
Seriously! Stop with the medal! Next your going to post a picture of your Blues, Beach team winning the championship trophy! I think you are in the way of your goats success. She’s old enough where you can step aside!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

I will say Surf Cup *was* the Grand daddy of them all before they expanded and forced you all to stay in the hotel across the street from Socal Sports Park.  My dd played in the last real "best of the best" and they won it all in 2015 and she is 100% stoked on that accomplishment.  That was with her old Blues team and the great Tad and the Gaffer before the horrible age change.  Surf Cup changed the format in 2016 from the old "best of the best" to super black and super white I think.  Those names would be weird today....lol!  The reason we lost to Barcelona ((MLVA)) was because our coach said we had to play in some EGSL event and Surf Cup was not what we go for anymore.  We almost skipped the tournament.  They said it was more important for the younger kids.  Anyway, we lost to them and never got a chance for revenge at Far West Regionals.  The team was new and would go on and win the Natty.  Surf and her team was just starting to jell, like all championship teams need to do.  I think we were truly the #1 team in 2017  









						2016 SAN DIEGO SURF CUP CHAMPIONS • SoccerToday
					

The 36th annual San Diego Surf Cup comes to a close as as players from across the country are crowned the Best of the Best.




					www.soccertoday.com
				




*The Scoop on the Flights:* This year the competition was* incredibly tough* at the San Diego Surf Cup — *with multiple flights*, teams faced tough competition across the board.  The Order of Flights:*  Super Black, Super White, Black, White.*  The number of teams in each bracket differed and ranged from 8 teams to 16 teams for’s the Older weekend and for the Younger’s, there were a few flights with 20 teams, plus the USSDA Divisons for the Boys in which the 2002, 2003 and 2004 USSF Development Academy teams competed. _Not all age groups had all flights. _


----------



## dad4 (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I will say Surf Cup *was* the Grand daddy of them all before they expanded and forced you all to stay in the hotel across the street from Socal Sports Park. My dd played in the last real "best of the best" and they won it all in 2015 and she is 100% stoked on that accomplishment. That was with her old Blues team and the great Tad and the Gaffer before the horrible age change. Surf Cup changed the format in 2016 from the old "best of the best" to super black and super white I think. Those names would be weird today....lol! The reason we lost to Barcelona ((MLVA)) was because our coach said we had to play in some EGSL event and Surf Cup was not what we go for anymore. We almost skipped the tournament. They said it was more important for the younger kids. Anyway, we lost to them and never got a chance for revenge at Far West Regionals. The team was new and would go on and win the Natty. Surf and her team was just starting to jell, like all championship teams need to do. I think we were truly the #1 team in 2017


"We"?


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It might bring them down... but that's not what you want.  If you can't ask a Covid patient if they've been rioting, because it's "racist", how can you trust anything?  We can't have soccer or eat at a restaurant... but it's okay to go without a mask if you're painting graffiti in the streets, burning down buildings or launching bricks at cops.
> 
> You libtards must be so proud!


Masks and distancing WILL bring it down (not might).  Everybody on this forum wants numbers down so that we can return to soccer.  I believe everybody should be wearing masks and distancing.  Do you?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

The road to the final four Outlaw and Bushman ((lol, dont take me serious)) is the greatest feeling ever.  My dd was not riding the pine either or carrying anyone's suitcase.  She was scoring goals   BTW, I have three dogs.  Isis is German Shepherd and is my protection if someone gets in my master bedroom.  Oreo is a mix mutt I rescued with my dd in Pomona and she will bark your ears off and will give us a heads up if the mob shows up to kill us.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> "We"?


The reason *her* team lost.  Nice one.  Catching me living through my dd, what else is new dummy...lol


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jul 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> What if a coach ( GDA or ECNL) tell you " We have to evaluate your daughter because she's switched multiple clubs which is a major concern" and then comes back and says " Well your dd is ok and will become better if she sticks with it. I see her as a solid 3rd off the bench player but not a starter". How would you respond?


I get the point you are making but no coach ever cares how many clubs you have been at and most don't keep track. If you are talented or even have potential, they will always accept the player. Unless the parents are too much to deal with, that is the only time I have heard or seen a coach turn down a player. There is no such thing as loyalty in club soccer, go to wherever is the best opportunity for your player.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jul 24, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> so you are saying that Fauci was wrong telling the whole country that mask does not help back in March?


You should read the article.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Masks and distancing WILL bring it down (not might).  Everybody on this forum wants numbers down so that we can return to soccer.  I believe everybody should be wearing masks and distancing.  Do you?


No, not necessarily because you can't depend on the accuracy of any number we've been given.  I don't believe we have any idea about what it will or won't do.  And honestly, it doesn't matter because there will be people of all shapes, colors and party affiliations that won't wear them.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I get the point you are making but no coach ever cares how many clubs you have been at and most don't keep track. If you are talented or even have potential, they will always accept the player. Unless the parents are too much to deal with, that is the only time I have heard or seen a coach turn down a player. There is no such thing as loyalty in club soccer, go to wherever is the best opportunity for your player.


That's usually the reason a player keeps changing clubs.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's usually the reason a player keeps changing clubs.


Or, what would the other reasons be Outlaw?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Or, what would the other reasons be Outlaw?


Kids may look to play for a more visible club once they're older, or perhaps you've been a starter at a club for 3 years and suddenly you inherit a coach that doesn't value you like previous coaches.  There are plenty of reasons, Spicoli, but if your kid is 16 and has changed clubs 4-5 times... you don't need a new club... you need a mirror.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Kids may look to play for a more visible club once they're older, or perhaps you've been a starter at a club for 3 years and suddenly you inherit a coach that doesn't value you like previous coaches.  *There are plenty of reasons, Spicoli, but if your kid is 16 and has changed clubs 4-5 times... you don't need a new club... you need a mirror.*


I have a mirror to sell everyone.  Let's see.  Age change 2016, new uniform #2 for many.  Then the old switch a roo for some and another uniform (#3). Then some say hs will be ok for all and then it's a no, new uniform (#4) and then the Corona virus and no more gda.  New uniform (#5) or should I have had the little 16 year old goal scorer, who bounced around more times then Matt Satirs in MLB, stay with her old club to be loyal?


----------



## Traore (Jul 24, 2020)

There is nothing wrong with changing clubs.  Sometimes a kid wants to level up and play ECNL or GDA or whatever.  Sometimes a player wants to take a step back, play other sports, reduce commute, Concentrate on academics, etc.  It doesn’t matter what the reason.  Do what’s right for the player and the family.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

Traore said:


> There is nothing wrong with changing clubs.  Sometimes a kid wants to level up and play ECNL or GDA or whatever.  Sometimes a player wants to take a step back, play other sports, reduce commute, Concentrate on academics, etc.  It doesn’t matter what the reason.  Do what’s right for the player and the family.


Can you please tell that to everyone again?  My poor dd and I got an ear full of garbage from some clubs all because she wanted to play hs soccer. The nerve of some.  Then you got this clown Outlaw saying mean things about blacks and then say's if your dd is 16 ((that was for her and she read it)) and has moved 4-5 times then she should look in the mirror.  No, the liars need go look in the mirrors, not a 16 year old.  She made every change on her own except for one.  Outlaw and EOTL should go hang out forever, seriously, you two make a great pair.  Making fun of a 16 year old girl.  Loserville!!!  I will allow her to come on here before she turns 18 I think.  She has some questions for Outlaw and EOTL.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, not necessarily because you can't depend on the accuracy of any number we've been given.  I don't believe we have any idea about what it will or won't do.  And honestly, it doesn't matter because there will be people of all shapes, colors and party affiliations that won't wear them.


We actually do know that masks and distancing will bring numbers down.  Without getting the numbers down we won't be able to return to soccer and open up businesses.  Again...for the anti-masker Trump supporters...do you want the liberty of not wearing a mask or do you want things to re-open sooner and help your president's re-election chances?  You can't have both.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> We actually do know that masks and distancing will bring numbers down.  Without getting the numbers down we won't be able to return to soccer and open up businesses.  Again...for the anti-masker Trump supporters...do you want the liberty of not wearing a mask or do you want things to re-open sooner and help your president's re-election chances?  You can't have both.


Wear the mask to make peace with everyone.  It's time we all wear a mask.  I would also highly recommend you stay away from anyone in their 60s or higher and anyone with underlying health conditions.  Plus, 6 feet.  Bingo, let's play.  I'm good now to ticket anyone caught without wearing a mask. $100 first time, $500 second time and then $10,000 third time.  I went to home depot yesterday and forgot my mask and went home and havent gone back.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Can you please tell that to everyone again?  My poor dd and I got an ear full of garbage from some clubs all because she wanted to play hs soccer. The nerve of some.  Then you got this clown Outlaw saying mean things about blacks and then say's if your dd is 16 ((that was for her and she read it)) and has moved 4-5 times then she should look in the mirror.  No, the liars need go look in the mirrors, not a 16 year old.  She made every change on her own except for one.  Outlaw and EOTL should go hang out forever, seriously, you two make a great pair.  Making fun of a 16 year old girl.  Loserville!!!  I will allow her to come on here before she turns 18 I think.  She has some questions for Outlaw and EOTL.


What did I say about blacks that is mean?  And who made fun of a 16-year old girl?  You're the one that just said you changed clubs because of an age change


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> We actually do know that masks and distancing will bring numbers down.  Without getting the numbers down we won't be able to return to soccer and open up businesses.  Again...for the anti-masker Trump supporters...do you want the liberty of not wearing a mask or do you want things to re-open sooner and help your president's re-election chances?  You can't have both.


No, we really don't, because cases can "spike upward" just because we did more testing.  It's ridiculous.  And I continue to hear from people that say they tested positive when they never even made it to the test.  Lost tests... duplicated tests... people in hospice dying and counted as Covid.  That piece of shit, George Floyd, died while he had Covid.  Guess what they counted him as?  Wasn't the fentanyl, wasn't the meth, wasn't the weed, wasn't the THC, wasn't the cop... it was Covid.  C'mon.

Sorry... don't talk to me about Trump supporters when I see rioters on the news, every single night, not wearing masks and distancing.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Kids may look to play for a more visible club once they're older, or perhaps you've been a starter at a club for 3 years and suddenly you inherit a coach that doesn't value you like previous coaches.  There are plenty of reasons, Spicoli, but if your kid is 16 and has changed clubs 4-5 times... you don't need a new club... you need a mirror.


That is not completely true. There are players that do need to look in the mirror and keep going to different clubs that will allow them to be considered a flight one player or ecnl level player even though they may not be. So you aren't completely wrong but there are many players that want a different style of coaching or new challenging environment, etc. Yes 4-5 clubs is on the excessive side but it is also usually not good to play for the same coach for more than 2-3 years until you are in college.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> That is not completely true. There are players that do need to look in the mirror and keep going to different clubs that will allow them to be considered a flight one player or ecnl level player even though they may not be. So you aren't completely wrong but there are many players that want a different style of coaching or new challenging environment, etc. Yes 4-5 clubs is on the excessive side but it is also usually not good to play for the same coach for more than 2-3 years until you are in college.


Your club should be changing coaches every 2 years anyway.  And I just said kids change clubs for more visibility or be challenged.  Why would you fight to be a top flight, or ECNL player, if you aren't?  Coaches aren't going to see you sitting on the bench.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Your club should be changing coaches every 2 years anyway.  And I just said kids change clubs for more visibility or be challenged.  Why would you fight to be a top flight, or ECNL player, if you aren't?  Coaches aren't going to see you sitting on the bench.


Agree but some clubs don’t, mostly because a selfish or lazy coach. As far as far as a player fighting to be part of the top flight, that is usually the parents. They think their kids success is theirs, it’s sad but it happens.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> *Your club should be changing coaches every 2 years anyway. * And I just said kids change clubs for more visibility or be challenged.  Why would you fight to be a top flight, or ECNL player, if you aren't?  Coaches aren't going to see you sitting on the bench.


Why?  Tad took 6 teams for 7 years each.  What makes you some expert dude?  Do you have some success story?  Please Outlaw...............


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Jul 24, 2020)

Came here for surf cup updates and didn’t get a single morsel of good inside info lol.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Why?  Tad took 6 teams for 7 years each.  What makes you some expert dude?  Do you have some success story?  Please Outlaw...............


Listen, your crush on Bobak is neither rational nor healthy.  Everybody knows it's good to get different coaching every couple of years.  I'll bet you think your daughter playing just the 9 was good for her development, too, don't you?  It's pretty evident YOU are the reason your kid bounces around so much.  Age change? Nobody bounced clubs because of the age change.  Are you kidding me?  

And answer my question, you donut.  What did I say about blacks that is mean?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

Bri’s-DAD said:


> Came here for surf cup updates and didn’t get a single morsel of good inside info lol.


God's honest truth.  I'm lobbying hard and so are many others for Labor Day Surf something.  The good news is we have not been told no and it's still one.  Think positive thoughts   Me and Outlaw go way back and I'm sorry for taking his bait and letting my ego get the best of me.  As long as we have no politics I'm happy.  Soccer smack talk with crazy soccer parents is my favorite thing to do.  Tad told me in my first call that soccer parents are nuts.  I think so many wanted to taste the glory they just paid their way in.  I want a pure Surf Cup back, nothing more I swear.  This is like the Rose Bowl but better for a dad who never played in a Rose Bowl


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Listen, your crush on Bobak is neither rational nor healthy.  Everybody knows it's good to get different coaching every couple of years.  I'll bet you think your daughter playing just the 9 was good for her development, too, don't you?  It's pretty evident YOU are the reason your kid bounces around so much.  Age change? Nobody bounced clubs because of the age change.  Are you kidding me?
> 
> And answer my question, you donut.  What did I say about blacks that is mean?


What is the 9?  She played up top in a 4 4 2.  I now have you figured out Outlaw.  Pretty good you were.  Today at 4:06PM my eyes were open.  I will never respond to you, The Outlaw, Espy, EOTL and Messy.  I got it now and it's like talking to the same person.  Man, you had me fooled.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I get the point you are making but no coach ever cares how many clubs you have been at and most don't keep track. If you are talented or even have potential, they will always accept the player. Unless the parents are too much to deal with, that is the only time I have heard or seen a coach turn down a player. There is no such thing as loyalty in club soccer, go to wherever is the best opportunity for your player.


That was my point!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> What is the 9?  She played up top in a 4 4 2.  I now have you figured out Outlaw.  Pretty good you were.  Today at 4:06PM my eyes were open.  I will never respond to you, The Outlaw, Espy, EOTL and Messy.  I got it now and it's like talking to the same person.  Man, you had me fooled.


What is the 9?  How can you NOT know that's the center striker position?  Your eyes aren't opened to anything.  I'll bet if a coach moved her to outside back, you'd pull out the portable DVD player showing video of how she averaged 6 goals a game when she was 8-years old.

You got kicked off teams, didn't you?  They wanted to keep your goat but the herder had to go.  Come clean, Spicoli.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> "We"?


See! He can’t help himself. He’s too close to it! He must was the Manager at that time.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Agree but some clubs don’t, mostly because a selfish or lazy coach. As far as far as a player fighting to be part of the top flight, that is usually the parents. They think their kids success is theirs, it’s sad but it happens.


We aren't disagreeing... you're making my point.  The kid doesn't get enough ass kissing so mom and dad move her.  Not enough minutes... not playing the 9 or 10... and that's why they move 4-5 times.  You can get an occasional "bad" coach, or there's a personality conflict, but in my experience it's usually the parents causing the problem... which eventually morphs into the kid on the drive home every weekend.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


>


I still love you.  You're like the big brother that came back home to live with mom and dad because all your textbook money went to weed and there's some question whether or not permanent damage was done.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 24, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Beach too


Yes we have.  Good thing we are in a county that isn’t forcing Gruesome’s tyrannical guidance. 

Just wish it was more than “socially distant” training.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 24, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Yes we have.  Good thing we are in a county that isn’t forcing Gruesome’s tyrannical guidance.
> 
> Just wish it was more than “socially distant” training.


Not sure fighting the governor bought you much.

San Jose's health dept is very cautious, and they are at the same spot you are: doing socially distant training.

Only difference is you have more cases than we do.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jul 24, 2020)

Traore said:


> There is nothing wrong with changing clubs.  Sometimes a kid wants to level up and play ECNL or GDA or whatever.  Sometimes a player wants to take a step back, play other sports, reduce commute, Concentrate on academics, etc.  It doesn’t matter what the reason.  Do what’s right for the player and the family.


I agree with this. My DD was just released from her club, (she asked to be,) because of it just being a shitty environment. Her whole age group was torn up when a new coach came in and brought half a team with him. This was going to be her third season with that club and they showed no loyalty. So, off she went. It happens.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jul 24, 2020)

That’s another question I had about surf cup, let’s say it does happen. Most teams have not had contact practices and no one is sure when those will be allowed. So what will the games look like?


----------



## Speedy (Jul 24, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Yes, N95 masks in preventing you from getting infected.  But any face covering helps to prevent the spread if a person is infected...think of face coverings like a permanent sleeve/arm over the mouth to prevent somebody's cough/sneeze from going too far.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Not sure fighting the governor bought you much.
> 
> San Jose's health dept is very cautious, and they are at the same spot you are: doing socially distant training.
> 
> Only difference is you have more cases than we do.


Like Garcetti would fight Newsome on anything....come on dude.

Newsome only cracked down in OC.


----------



## cuonthepitch (Jul 25, 2020)

Surf Update 7/24/20




> To all accepted teams in the 2009 and younger birth years playing the weekend of August 22-23, 2020
> 
> At this time we are still moving ahead with plans and preparations to host this event. We are in constant contact with city and county officials as well as the San Diego Department of Health Services.
> 
> ...


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 25, 2020)

cuonthepitch said:


> Surf Update 7/24/20


In other words they still don't have the ok to hold the event but still are going ahead with it hoping they can find away around the situation. 

No answer to your questions but we will keep your money just in case we decide to host the event which will be changed and restricted to something you might not like at the last minute so you can't pull out but at least there will be something called surf cup this summer for your $$$.  

Refunds will be issued in case we don't get the ok and you should see them minus XYZ around Christmas time after we collect on the Thanksgiving surf showcase.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 25, 2020)

7/25/2020
The state’s coronavirus-tracking dashboard shows Orange County has at least 47% of its ICU beds available on Friday.

The county’s breakdown of deaths by age is as follows:


85 and older: 32% (179)
75-84: 24% (132)
65-74: 18% (101)
55-64: 13% (71)
45-54: 9% (49)
35-44: 3% (16)
25-34: 1% (7)
18-24: <1% (1)
17 and younger: 0%


----------



## Darbfig (Jul 25, 2020)

cuonthepitch said:


> Surf Update 7/24/20


2009 and younger?? Am I stuck on stupid this morning and reading this wrong? So.., younger as in 2009, 2010,2011???


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 25, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> 7/25/2020
> The state’s coronavirus-tracking dashboard shows Orange County has at least 47% of its ICU beds available on Friday.
> 
> The county’s breakdown of deaths by age is as follows:
> ...


The data continually supports young people with extremely low risk, yet they are carrying the lion’s share of the burden IMO.  I get the risk that young people could expose risk to older adults if infected, but limiting kids ability to be kids, go to school, participate in sports, arts, etc. is crazy...I’m all for protecting the teachers, and figuring out a solution.  I gotta believe it could get figured out, but the LA teachers union demands for Universal Healthcare and a Wealth Tax are Coocoo for Coco Puffs.  Makes me wonder...


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 25, 2020)

Darbfig said:


> 2009 and younger?? Am I stuck on stupid this morning and reading this wrong? So.., younger as in 2009, 2010,2011???


correct


----------



## Darbfig (Jul 25, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> correct


Wow okay, thank you!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 25, 2020)

Darbfig said:


> 2009 and younger?? Am I stuck on stupid this morning and reading this wrong? So.., younger as in 2009, 2010,2011???


No... you aren't stuck on stupid.  Like the rest of us, you're getting older and we aren't running from it fast enough.


----------



## Justafan (Jul 25, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I gotta believe it could get figured out, but the LA teachers union demands for Universal Healthcare and a Wealth Tax are Coocoo for Coco Puffs.  Makes me wonder...


I agree with everything you said up to this point and while they did request this, that is not the issue RIGHT now.  Here it is straight from the LAUSD Superintendent.  https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/lausd-superintendent-believes-covid-19-testing-contact-tracing-are-keys-to-reopening-schools/ar-BB178hPd?ocid=msedgdhp


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 25, 2020)

Justafan said:


> I agree with everything you said up to this point and while they did request this, that is not the issue RIGHT now.  Here it is straight from the LAUSD Superintendent.  https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/lausd-superintendent-believes-covid-19-testing-contact-tracing-are-keys-to-reopening-schools/ar-BB178hPd?ocid=msedgdhp


Stupid demands are stupid demands, it’s disingenuous in terms of finding a solution and wastes time and energy from finding an outcome that will work. They asked for stupid things, really stupid things, and should expect people to react accordingly. That’s what happens when you do stupid things and make ridiculous demands. If I mis-understood the original ridiculous demands please correct me.

Asking for things relating to safety, testing, best practices, contact tracing, etc. and keeping people healthy are the things that reasonable people look for in coming up with a solution.  I don’t think anybody would have an issue with that.  I have no axe to grind with teachers.  We (the royal we) are continually failed by the people charged to lead us forward.  The solutions and plans offered lately are too often politically motivated and not focused on doing what is best for the people.  It’s a shame...these career politicians number 1 goal is to be re-elected and outweighs their true mission of doing what is best for the people who elected them...until we have term limits it’s going to be more of the same.  The intent of the founding fathers was not to create a system of lifer politicians...it was supposed be an honor and duty to serve the citizens of this country, not a career.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm stepping out in positive thinking today.  I reserved our family a nice hotel for Surf Cup Labor Day at the Hilton in Del Mar.  Good news is you can cancel 24 hours before reservation and a free breakfast to boot.  Play ball!!!


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Stupid demands are stupid demands, it’s disingenuous in terms of finding a solution and wastes time and energy from finding an outcome that will work. They asked for stupid things, really stupid things, and should expect people to react accordingly. That’s what happens when you do stupid things and make ridiculous demands. If I mis-understood the original ridiculous demands please correct me.
> 
> Asking for things relating to safety, testing, best practices, contact tracing, etc. and keeping people healthy are the things that reasonable people look for in coming up with a solution.  I don’t think anybody would have an issue with that.  I have no axe to grind with teachers.  We (the royal we) are continually failed by the people charged to lead us forward.  The solutions and plans offered lately are too often politically motivated and not focused on doing what is best for the people.  It’s a shame...these career politicians number 1 goal is to be re-elected and outweighs their true mission of doing what is best for the people who elected them...until we have term limits it’s going to be more of the same.  The intent of the founding fathers was not to create a system of lifer politicians...it was supposed be an honor and duty to serve the citizens of this country, not a career.


The great thing about the second paragraph of this post is if you read it with no judgment on the politics of the writer, it is completely non-partisan. Woobie and I have opposite political views, but I agree with the entire paragraph.


----------



## BIGD (Jul 26, 2020)

messy said:


> The great thing about the second paragraph of this post is if you read it with no judgment on the politics of the writer, it is completely non-partisan. Woobie and I have opposite political views, but I agree with the entire paragraph.


Same.  Term limits and campaign finance reform and we might get back to public servants that actually serve the people, instead of their and their contributors pocket books.  And until those two things happen we will continue to have dismal candidate options in both parties like we’ve seen for the past few elections.


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 26, 2020)

I click on “Is Surf Cup Happening”
and I read about term limits and campaign finance reform??? Lol


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 26, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I'm stepping out in positive thinking today.  I reserved our family a nice hotel for Surf Cup Labor Day at the Hilton in Del Mar.  Good news is you can cancel 24 hours before reservation and a free breakfast to boot.  Play ball!!!


I'm so hoping your right. I'm going to book as well!


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 26, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> I'm so hoping your right. I'm going to book as well!


I just left a Farmers Outdoor Market. No way that is more safe than playing soccer. Let them play!!!!!


----------



## Blank95661 (Jul 27, 2020)

One thing no one is talking about is the fact that none of the teams have had much field time for practice and this will be the first games of the year for most teams.  The quality  of the games will be poor if they do have the tourney


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jul 27, 2020)

Blank95661 said:


> One thing no one is talking about is the fact that none of the teams have had much field time for practice and this will be the first games of the year for most teams.  The quality  of the games will be poor if they do have the tourney


I 100% agree, but I don’t think the players will care and the parents won’t either. The crazy parents will still yell but that was going to happen anyways.


----------



## BananaKick (Jul 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I 100% agree, but I don’t think the players will care and the parents won’t either. The crazy parents will still yell but that was going to happen anyways.


Let the crazy parents yell......this time it will be from the parking lot (new rules)........maybe one parent allowed on sideline........you'll need to keep grandma & grandpa home.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2020)

Blank95661 said:


> One thing no one is talking about is the fact that none of the teams have had much field time for practice and this will be the first games of the year for most teams.  The quality  of the games will be poor if they do have the tourney


I hear that this Surf Cup will only be for the Best of the Best this time.  My dd trains four days a week now ((privates with the top socal coach out there)).  40 yard dashes, beach running, surfing with sharks, hike running with snakes and many other outdoor challenges.  August 15th she will start training in high level soccer like the champion she is to win another Surf Cup again.  Those who fail to prepare will fail.  BTW, Surf Cup is happening.  Get your hotel reservation now why they still last.  Free breakfast and big time soccer.


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Jul 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I hear that this Surf Cup will only be for the Best of the Best this time.  My dd trains four days a week now ((privates with the top socal coach out there)).  40 yard dashes, beach running, surfing with sharks, hike running with snakes and many other outdoor challenges.  August 15th she will start training in high level soccer like the champion she is to win another Surf Cup again.  Those who fail to prepare will fail.  BTW, Surf Cup is happening.  Get your hotel reservation now why they still last.  Free breakfast and big time soccer.


lil over 2 and a half weeks away... fingers crossed.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2020)

Bri’s-DAD said:


> lil over 2 and a half weeks away... fingers crossed.


Youngers, right?  Oldies got Labor day


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2020)

Bri’s-DAD said:


> lil over 2 and a half weeks away... fingers crossed.


When my dd played for the great Tad he had a cool way of ending the season.  He had tryouts the week after our team won the Cal South 2015 State Cup for all players who wanted to return.  Tad honored his one year commitment and so did the player.  This is how cream rises to the top.  You have to make tough cuts at the end of each season if you want to have the best of the best chance of winning every year.  He already had picked up new players for the following season so some kids were on the Chopping block.  We had tryouts in late March and then he gave us all three months off. Three months off was amazing.  Some parents thought their kids would fall behind so they had to do privates.  I trusted the great one and my dd loved the free time off.  This is just playing soccer games everyone.  The kids need to play actual real soccer games.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Youngers, right?  Oldies got Labor day


Yep September 7th is the big day. A little over 5 weeks away Surf Cup will happen with a major of club teams not even back on the pitch training. I smell a lot of injuries!


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 28, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Yep September 7th is the big day. A little over 5 weeks away Surf Cup will happen with a major of club teams not even back on the pitch training. I smell a lot of injuries!


Unless the goalkeepers have been doing intensive pt more than once a week, or unless the teams have been shooting on the keeper in practices in violation of the rules, don’t know how you get them game ready by this point particularly since the back line will be such a mess. IF the thing goes forward, it tilts to the strikers...field day for unicorns and minicorns.


----------



## vegasguy (Jul 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I hear that this Surf Cup will only be for the Best of the Best this time.  My dd trains four days a week now ((privates with the top socal coach out there)).  40 yard dashes, beach running, surfing with sharks, hike running with snakes and many other outdoor challenges.  August 15th she will start training in high level soccer like the champion she is to win another Surf Cup again.  Those who fail to prepare will fail.  BTW, Surf Cup is happening.  Get your hotel reservation now why they still last.  Free breakfast and big time soccer.


Define best of the best...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I hear that this Surf Cup will only be for the Best of the Best this time.  My dd trains four days a week now ((privates with the top socal coach out there)).  40 yard dashes, beach running, surfing with sharks, hike running with snakes and many other outdoor challenges.  August 15th she will start training in high level soccer like the champion she is to win another Surf Cup again.  Those who fail to prepare will fail.  BTW, Surf Cup is happening.  Get your hotel reservation now why they still last.  Free breakfast and big time soccer.


It's been changed to *"The Best of The Really Really Small Portion of Southern California's South West"*.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> When my dd played for the great Tad he had a cool way of ending the season.  He had tryouts the week after our team won the Cal South 2015 State Cup for all players who wanted to return.  Tad honored his one year commitment and so did the player.  This is how cream rises to the top.  You have to make tough cuts at the end of each season if you want to have the best of the best chance of winning every year.  He already had picked up new players for the following season so some kids were on the Chopping block.  We had tryouts in late March and then he gave us all three months off. Three months off was amazing.  Some parents thought their kids would fall behind so they had to do privates.  I trusted the great one and my dd loved the free time off.  This is just playing soccer games everyone.  The kids need to play actual real soccer games.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Unless the goalkeepers have been doing intensive pt more than once a week, or unless the teams have been shooting on the keeper in practices in violation of the rules, don’t know how you get them game ready by this point particularly since the back line will be such a mess. IF the thing goes forward, it tilts to the strikers...field day for unicorns and minicorns.


 That was awesome!


----------



## Chalklines (Jul 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I hear that this Surf Cup will only be for the Best of the Best this time.  My dd trains four days a week now ((privates with the top socal coach out there)).  40 yard dashes, beach running, surfing with sharks, hike running with snakes and many other outdoor challenges.  August 15th she will start training in high level soccer like the champion she is to win another Surf Cup again.  Those who fail to prepare will fail.  BTW, Surf Cup is happening.  Get your hotel reservation now why they still last.  Free breakfast and big time soccer.


3 days off a week? Smells more like an Ayso United player then Champion


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2020)

Come on everyone.  Were only talking about playing a few soccer games.  Gee wiz.  If your dd has been laying around and not exercising at all, then stay out of this one.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jul 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I hear that this Surf Cup will only be for the Best of the Best this time.  My dd trains four days a week now ((privates with the top socal coach out there)).  40 yard dashes, beach running, surfing with sharks, hike running with snakes and many other outdoor challenges.  August 15th she will start training in high level soccer like the champion she is to win another Surf Cup again.  Those who fail to prepare will fail.  BTW, Surf Cup is happening.  Get your hotel reservation now why they still last.  Free breakfast and big time soccer.


Who is the top socal coach?


----------



## paytoplay (Jul 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Who is the top socal coach?


Willie Fistergash


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Who is the top socal coach?


Craven Morehead


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 28, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> That was awesome!



Cool!  You see it in the MLS is Back tournament BTW.  Horrible keeping leading to a lot of mistakes and higher scoring games than average.  Premier league didn't have as much of a problem because the keepers were 1 on 1 training during lockdowns.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

Horrible play in general.  The Sounders defense, last night, was some of the worst I've ever seen.  Keystone cops on fentanyl.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Horrible play in general.  The Sounders defense, last night, was some of the worst I've ever seen.  Keystone cops on fentanyl.


I usually enjoy watching MLS games.  It’s unwatchable right now. Keep that in mind when your kids coach “played for the la Galaxy 2nd team for a year in 2006”


----------



## tjinaz (Jul 28, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I usually enjoy watching MLS games.  It’s unwatchable right now. Keep that in mind when your kids coach “played for the la Galaxy 2nd team for a year in 2006”


I watched Championship Sunday on EPL then tried to watch MLS... it was terrible.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 28, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I love the political spin are you libs put on everything


Political spin, really?? That is your justification for the leaders of our country who have totally failed the American people.  The lack of leadership from the beginning is the reason we are in the mess we are in now.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Political spin, really?? That is your justification for the leaders of our country who have totally failed the American people.  The lack of leadership from the beginning is the reason we are in the mess we are in now.


Failed the American people how?  I fail to see how Gavin Newsom has done better than Trump.  This is a fluid situation we have no experience with.  I don't see anybody kicking ass here.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 28, 2020)

Remember, this is a thread talking about SURF CUP! Lets stay on topic!


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Failed the American people how?  I fail to see how Gavin Newsom has done better than Trump.  This is a fluid situation we have no experience with.  I don't see anybody kicking ass here.


Ask the American people what they think, son? People do!


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Ask the American people what they think, son? People do!


 Soccer topic please! Don't get sucked it to politics. Thanks!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 28, 2020)

Whether it happens or not....I have a hotel booked.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2020)

Game on!!!  Kids are training for the best of the best.  I can;t wait for some great soccer to be played.  So many 04s not signed yet


----------



## ToonArmy (Jul 28, 2020)

Will college coaches be allowe


Ellejustus said:


> Game on!!!  Kids are training for the best of the best.  I can;t wait for some great soccer to be played.  So many 04s not signed yet


What's the word on college scouts being able to attend by then?


----------



## Traore (Jul 28, 2020)

NCAA recruitment dead period expires August 31.  I understand they might extend it.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 28, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Will college coaches be allowe
> 
> What's the word on college scouts being able to attend by then?


 He doesn't care about scouts. He wants his daughter to play games, Surf and train with a trainer.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Will college coaches be allowe
> 
> What's the word on college scouts being able to attend by then?


My guess bro, and it's just a guess on my part, is that most will watch with a nice cold one from their house.  If they can;t watch live, they will have access to ALL the games.  Perfect imo.  I would say if your player is not in shape and has been eating too much junk food.....lol......I would wait this one out. My dd has been training for this moment in time and by gosh so have I.  Let the healthy play soccer on Labor Day for goodness snakes!!!  BTW, GK parents and parents of defenders, stop with all the excuses.  My dd has not shot at goal with a keeper either.  She makes every shot and that is not good for a Striker.  Let the strikers strike the ball and let the defenders and GK make save or give up a goal.  No excuses and lets get the games going


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My guess bro, and it's just a guess on my part, is that most will watch with a nice cold one from their house.  If they can;t watch live, they will have access to ALL the games.  Perfect imo.  I would say if your player is not in shape and has been eating too much junk food.....lol......I would wait this one out. My dd has been training for this moment in time and by gosh so have I.  Let the healthy play soccer on Labor Day for goodness snakes!!!  BTW GK parents and parents of defenders.  Stop with all the excuses.  My dd has not shot at goal with a keeper either.  She makes every shot and that is not good for a Striker.  Let the strikers strike the ball and let the defenders and GK make save or give up a goal.  No excuses and lets get the games going


 How will they have access to our games?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My guess bro, and it's just a guess on my part, is that most will watch with a nice cold one from their house.  If they can;t watch live, they will have access to ALL the games.  Perfect imo.  I would say if your player is not in shape and has been eating too much junk food.....lol......I would wait this one out. My dd has been training for this moment in time and by gosh so have I.  Let the healthy play soccer on Labor Day for goodness snakes!!!  BTW, GK parents and parents of defenders, stop with all the excuses.  My dd has not shot at goal with a keeper either.  She makes every shot and that is not good for a Striker.  Let the strikers strike the ball and let the defenders and GK make save or give up a goal.  No excuses and lets get the games going


Did you ever tell answer me when I asked how many clubs you've been with since your goat started playing?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> How will they have access to our games?


You trip me out Bushman.  I thought you got a hotel?  Do you want the games to be played or not?  

Demand for Surf Cup in 2020 has been extremely high, and *we are expecting the Best of the Best teams* to compete and showcase their players. *We expect college coaches to be able to attend*. However, if recruiting rules do not allow college coaches to attend in person, we are working with *NextPro and the ScoutingZone to create an innovative solution to offer video options for college coaches. *This solution will also make game footage available to all players within the recruiting age groups. 

This is on the Surf Cup website bro.  It's on and tell your goat to get ready to play ganas soccer


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> You trip me out Bushman.  I thought you got a hotel?  Do you want the games to be played or not?
> 
> Demand for Surf Cup in 2020 has been extremely high, and *we are expecting the Best of the Best teams* to compete and showcase their players. *We expect college coaches to be able to attend*. However, if recruiting rules do not allow college coaches to attend in person, we are working with *NextPro and the ScoutingZone to create an innovative solution to offer video options for college coaches. *This solution will also make game footage available to all players within the recruiting age groups.
> 
> This is on the Surf Cup website bro.  It's on and tell your goat to get ready to play ganas soccer


I do want games Elle but do you really think Surf is going to happen in 5 weeks? Do we know how may teams have actually registered? If you want Surf so bad just go guest play with a team. VRBO is already booked!


----------



## Footy30 (Jul 28, 2020)

I think it's a long shot with the olders but the youngers? in two weeks??? that may be a Christmas miracle if Surf pulls that off and if they do, yes kids will be happy to be playing and yes crazy soccer parents will be screaming from their cars or sidelines and, yes the 2012 parents will swear that their kid is already catching the eyes of scouts who aren't even there etc, etc, but what I truly truly hope is that there are no injuries amongst any of the players


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> I do want games Elle but do you really think Surf is going to happen in 5 weeks? Do we know how may teams have actually registered?* If you want Surf so bad just go guest play with a team.* VRBO is already booked!


?


----------



## BananaKick (Jul 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I hear that this Surf Cup will only be for the Best of the Best this time.  My dd trains four days a week now ((privates with the top socal coach out there)).  40 yard dashes, beach running, surfing with sharks, hike running with snakes and many other outdoor challenges.  August 15th she will start training in high level soccer like the champion she is to win another Surf Cup again.  Those who fail to prepare will fail.  BTW, Surf Cup is happening.  Get your hotel reservation now why they still last.  Free breakfast and big time soccer.


" hike running with snakes" I Love It!!!


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 28, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> it is insane especially after you read this





Kicker4Life said:


> Blues and Slammers seem to be finding plenty of fields.....


Yes they are, per a player, hush hush, don't tell anyone.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 28, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> so you are saying that Fauci was wrong telling the whole country that mask does not help back in March?


Remember, it is a new virus, the experts weren't even sure how it was being transmitted back then. Remember, our front line health care workers didn't have enough PPE and the masks needed to be saved and used for them.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I get the point you are making but no coach ever cares how many clubs you have been at and most don't keep track. If you are talented or even have potential, they will always accept the player. Unless the parents are too much to deal with, that is the only time I have heard or seen a coach turn down a player. There is no such thing as loyalty in club soccer, go to wherever is the best opportunity for your player.


That is so true, interesting to watch players leave a club after a coach has worked for "years" training them, and then leaving for the promise of a National Championship or recruitment.  Well I guess no meaningful championships this year and maybe not too much recruitment. So interesting.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 28, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Like Garcetti would fight Newsome on anything....come on dude.
> 
> Newsome only cracked down in OC.


Last news release said 37 counties are in the same situation as OC.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 28, 2020)

cuonthepitch said:


> Surf Update 7/24/20


Whatever you do, if you are part of the tournament, do not use the porta potties.  Latest studies show covid-19 can be found in fecal matter even from someone who has recovered.  The porta potties were slightly improved last year but still really bad.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 28, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Whatever you do, if you are part of the tournament, do not use the porta potties.  Latest studies show covid-19 can be found in fecal matter even from someone who has recovered.  The porta potties were slightly improved last year but still really bad.


Have you been involved in the testing?  Procedures, collection, analysis?


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 28, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Have you been involved in the testing?  Procedures, collection, analysis?


No, but I read.  I have also used those porta potties over the last 10 years. Use them at your own risk.  A recent report, last week said that Health officials tested waste water at Yosemite and there was covid.  I don't care if you use them or not, but I would not let my children use them. Your choice.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> You trip me out Bushman.  I thought you got a hotel?  Do you want the games to be played or not?
> 
> Demand for Surf Cup in 2020 has been extremely high, and *we are expecting the Best of the Best teams* to compete and showcase their players. *We expect college coaches to be able to attend*. However, if recruiting rules do not allow college coaches to attend in person, we are working with *NextPro and the ScoutingZone to create an innovative solution to offer video options for college coaches. *This solution will also make game footage available to all players within the recruiting age groups.
> 
> This is on the Surf Cup website bro.  It's on and tell your goat to get ready to play ganas soccer


How will they have access to the games?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 28, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Whatever you do, if you are part of the tournament, do not use the porta potties.  Latest studies show covid-19 can be found in fecal matter even from someone who has recovered.  The porta potties were slightly improved last year but still really bad.


Unless you are eating the fecal matter, sticking it in your eyes, or handling it then sticking your fingers in your eyes, nose or mouth, you have nothing to worry about. 

If you don’t wash your hands after using said porta potty, you deserve what you get.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 28, 2020)

I


Ellejustus said:


> ?
> [/QUOTE
> I didn’t think your teams training so you can go guest play with a team that’s still training!!


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> I


Me, too.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 28, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Whatever you do, if you are part of the tournament, do not use the porta potties.  Latest studies show covid-19 can be found in fecal matter even from someone who has recovered.  The porta potties were slightly improved last year but still really bad.


why would anyone put their hand into the hole and touch fecal matter?    I dont think this has ever been a problem or we would have a hepatitis A reported


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 28, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Unless you are eating the fecal matter, sticking it in your eyes, or handling it then sticking your fingers in your eyes, nose or mouth, you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> If you don’t wash your hands after using said porta potty, you deserve what you get.


well said


----------



## jpeter (Jul 28, 2020)

Surf should consider cutting the fees in half or something and changing over to futsal rules 5v5 or 7v7.   Cut the field in half so two games at the same time, no contact, no throw ins, reduce the risks. Quick games, lots of fun, scoring, smaller goals, no slide tackles, etc just like futsal but outdoors


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> How will they have access to the games?


I'm confused Bushman.  My dd is playing on a ECNL 2020-2021 team and that team is doing zoom bonding training.  She also does hard core training doing a  6 mile snake hikes with some of her friends who are boys and are also looking to stay in tip top shape by doing soccer privates with the top coach in socal.  Training on your own is more important then ever for a 16 year old female.  My dd begs me to take her shooting.  Most of the players who signed up for this season's team and ECNL league are staying in shape and are ready to ball when called upon.  My dd needs three weeks. August 1s Surf told us all they would let all the best of the best know if the tournament is a ya or a nay.  Right now, its a yay and maybe a nay.........bahhhhaaaaahahahahahahaaa!!!!


----------



## dreamz (Jul 28, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Unless you are eating the fecal matter, sticking it in your eyes, or handling it then sticking your fingers in your eyes, nose or mouth, you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> If you don’t wash your hands after using said porta potty, you deserve what you get.


Oh - so you've been to the younger boys weekend for Surf Cup I see!


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Surf should consider cutting the fees in half or something and changing over to futsal rules 5v5 or 7v7.   Cut the field in half so two games at the same time, no contact, no throw ins, reduce the risks. Quick games, lots of fun, scoring, smaller goals, no slide tackles, etc just like futsal but outdoors


No contact?


----------



## EOTL (Jul 28, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Surf should consider cutting the fees in half or something and changing over to futsal rules 5v5 or 7v7.   Cut the field in half so two games at the same time, no contact, no throw ins, reduce the risks. Quick games, lots of fun, scoring, smaller goals, no slide tackles, etc just like futsal but outdoors


How about just say no and give up the charade? No one gets to have nice things as long as some people keep acting like idiots. It is not going to stop until a vaccine is widely available unless everyone gets their s**t together. But we know that will never happen because we have idiots like @Grace T. and @Desert Hound and @The Outlaw and @Socal United. As much as it sucks to not have real school or sports, it’s at least fitting that the people whining and the most upset about the problem are at the ones causing it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

EOTL said:


> How about just say no and give up the charade? No one gets to have nice things as long as some people keep acting like idiots. It is not going to stop until a vaccine is widely available unless everyone gets their s**t together. But we know that will never happen because we have idiots like @Grace T. and @Desert Hound and @The Outlaw and @Socal United. As much as it sucks to not have real school or sports, it’s at least fitting that the people whining and the most upset about the problem are at the ones causing it.


Um, it's you gays and liberals that spread AIDS and Covid.  WTF are you crying about now?  I wear a mask and I distance.  You paint your surgically removed pecker nub pink with polka dots and and walk up and down the street waving a rainbow flag.


----------



## Luis Andres (Jul 28, 2020)

BananaKick said:


> Let the crazy parents yell......this time it will be from the parking lot (new rules)........maybe one parent allowed on sideline........you'll need to keep grandma & grandpa home.


If that’s the case I will be flying my drone in the air recording the game and put the soloshot camera on my DD for another angle.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 28, 2020)

EOTL said:


> How about just say no and give up the charade? No one gets to have nice things as long as some people keep acting like idiots. It is not going to stop until a vaccine is widely available unless everyone gets their s**t together. But we know that will never happen because we have idiots like @Grace T. and @Desert Hound and @The Outlaw and @Socal United. As much as it sucks to not have real school or sports, it’s at least fitting that the people whining and the most upset about the problem are at the ones causing it.


It's hilarious dude that you ascribe this to me (a quadruple minority whose been really conservative in her own daily contacts to the point where her younger kid is beginning to lose it from the isolation) when you (white guy) has been out and about protesting. No house parties, sleep overs, bars or indoor dining for us and I use a mask when around crowds and indoors to the point of even fainting (while Fauci goes around with it off on national TV).  Nice.  Check your privilege dude.  You are being very racist and bigoted.


----------



## Luis Andres (Jul 28, 2020)

What they could do is have the games with no spectators but have someone record the games and stream them live. It would be the safest bet for all future tournaments. I remember last season when I was banned from coming to the games. I bought the sólo cam bot and my wife would put the tracking device on my DD and I got to watch all the games live from the comfort of my home. If they would simply record them and stream them live, the covid risk would be gone from
youth soccer.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> What they could do is have the games with no spectators but have someone record the games and stream them live. It would be the safest bet for all future tournaments. I remember last season when I was banned from coming to the games. I bought the sólo cam bot and my wife would put the tracking device on my DD and I got to watch all the games live from the comfort of my home. If they would simply record them and stream them live, the covid risk would be gone from
> youth soccer.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2020)

@Luis Andres What is the marketing value for crazy soccer dads watching their dd play live stream?  Announcers?  I would pay some bucks for live soccer from my house of my dd playing against the top goats of ECNL.  Mama bear will be watching too so this could be worth some good bucks for banner ads?


----------



## Luis Andres (Jul 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> @Luis Andres What is the marketing value for crazy soccer dads watching their dd play live stream?  Announcers?  I would pay some bucks for live soccer from my house of my dd playing against the top goats of ECNL.  Mama bear will be watching too so this could be worth some good bucks for banner ads?
> 
> View attachment 8344


exactly. It’s all about making adjustments, that’s the right way to do it and not this neo communist approach Greasy Newsom is taking towards CA. 1 parent can check in their kids to the game. Then they go back to their cars and watch the game on their iPads or phones. Half time could be an ads festival for Surf. It’s safe, remember it’s all the adults we have to worry about spreading covid that can potentially bring the covid into the tournaments. All these young kids have been home waiting this out in their caves and occasionally coming out with others the same age.


----------



## Luis Andres (Jul 28, 2020)

I would pay for this, I’m sure other family members that would like to watch would pay as well. You can’t beat that. All Tournaments should be like this for now and not cancel them. There are companies that do this live stream recording. The scouts would love this too. They had this service for Super Copa. I signed up and got to study the games later.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> exactly. It’s all about making adjustments, that’s the right way to do it and not this neo communist approach Greasy Newsom is taking towards CA. 1 parent can check in their kids to the game. Then they go back to their cars and watch the game on their iPads or phones. Half time could be an ads festival for Surf. It’s safe, remember it’s all the adults we have to worry about spreading covid that can potentially bring the covid into the tournaments. All these young kids have been home waiting this out in their caves and occasionally coming out with others the same age.


I was thinking more like a drive in theater atmosphere some how.  Sit in your car and watch big jumbo tron tv.  Roller skate waiters and waitresses with mask on, serving up some cocktails, nachos, food and all the goods.  It's the future and like I said before, it would keep all the yellers like you away and dads who try and coach their kid like me off the side lines and especially gun guy.  Win win win win for everyone Luis.


----------



## chiefs (Jul 28, 2020)

Rwmnwme


Copa9 said:


> No, but I read.  I have also used those porta potties over the last 10 years. Use them at your own risk.  A recent report, last week said that Health officials tested waste water at Yosemite and there was covid.  I don't care if you use them or not, but I would not let my children use them. Your choice.


Your fear mongering is borderline cray cray.  Just TMI   Remember kids don’t get sick.


----------



## Luis Andres (Jul 28, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Whatever you do, if you are part of the tournament, do not use the porta potties.  Latest studies show covid-19 can be found in fecal matter even from someone who has recovered.  The porta potties were slightly improved last year but still really bad.


Wow you trying to put the Covid scare into everyone? You remind me of a black rabbit’s foot. The only time I heard of someone catching covid from toilets was this dude right here in the picture below but I’m sure most of us would not be willing to try this dare out.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jul 28, 2020)

I am hearing that the decision has been made today for the youngers but olders will be decided later. I unfortunately do not know what direction they went, has anyone heard anything?


----------



## Luis Andres (Jul 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I am hearing that the decision has been made today for the youngers but olders will be decided later. I unfortunately do not know what direction they went, has anyone heard anything?


Anxiously awaiting the decisión


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I am hearing that the decision has been made today for the youngers but olders will be decided later. I unfortunately do not know what direction they went, has anyone heard anything?


Spoiler alert - it’s getting cancelled.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> It's hilarious dude that you ascribe this to me (a quadruple minority whose been really conservative in her own daily contacts to the point where her younger kid is beginning to lose it from the isolation) when you (white guy) has been out and about protesting. No house parties, sleep overs, bars or indoor dining for us and I use a mask when around crowds and indoors to the point of even fainting (while Fauci goes around with it off on national TV).  Nice.  Check your privilege dude.  You are being very racist and bigoted.


..not white guy..white liberal big difference. White liberals pity the rest of us, white dudes don't


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 28, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Spoiler alert - it’s getting cancelled.


Did they have any options?

Their county Health director on record saying no to contact sports.  SD country triggers still being red flagged daily with no changes on the horizon.

State not issuing new guidance given the situation, variances not being considered for counties on the watch list.

Olders I dunno but seems like a long shot at this point,  the NCAA blackout period is likely to continue past Sept but let's see what happens in the meantime.


----------



## Luis Andres (Jul 28, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Spoiler alert - it’s getting cancelled.


*are you serious ?*


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Jul 28, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> Wow you trying to put the Covid scare into everyone? You remind me of a black rabbit’s foot. The only time I heard of someone catching covid from toilets was this dude right here in the picture below but I’m sure most of us would not be willing to try this dare out. View attachment 8345


Someone told him to eat shit and and he actually did it lol... kids smh


----------



## Luis Andres (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m in shock right now. Where’s Newsom


----------



## notintheface (Jul 28, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> Then they go back to their cars and watch the game on their iPads or phones. Half time could be an ads festival for Surf.


Come on, be realistic. Look at the number of games-- it would be cost prohibitive to set up cameras and streaming for all of those games all at once. Do you want to pay $20k for your tournament entry fees?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> I’m in shock right now. Where’s Newsom View attachment 8350View attachment 8349


Gavin is busy hiding from all the homeless he created, the rioters he pandered to and the buddy whose wife he fucked.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Come on, be realistic. Look at the number of games--* it would be cost prohibitive to set up cameras and streaming for all of those games all at once. *Do you want to pay *$20k* for your tournament entry fees?


My take on Surf Cup and the future of showcases are for the olders, like U16 and above.  The U little kids should be playing right now btw and it's just my own opinion.  It's too bad all this is going on in Cali, but follow the rules we all must do. $20K entry fee?  Scouts, Parents and the fans can purchase the Surf Cup Premier Package.  You get access to all the games live streamed by world class equipment.  This is a money maker for sure and probably a few bucks more per entry but knot $20,000, come on man!!!  I actually see this as the future of big time youth soccer.  No more crazy dad or mama bear going cray cray towards the ref or parents from the other team or worse, parents on your own team.  The old way of watching youth soccer is over!! We need to look ahead and create new ways so the best of the best can stay sharp and play soccer games under challenging conditions.  This is so doable, you just have to think outside the box


----------



## EOTL (Jul 29, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Spoiler alert - it’s getting cancelled.


No s**t.  Americans don’t get to have nice things because too many of you are idiots. If you want to have soccer tournaments and in-person school, stop complaining about the things that are necessary to make it happen.

It surprises me anyone believed Surf Cup would happen. It is absolute folly to hold a youth soccer tournament right now. California’s daily death rate right now is the highest it has ever been.


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No s**t.  Americans don’t get to have nice things because too many of you are idiots. If you want to have soccer tournaments and in-person school, stop complaining about the things that are necessary to make it happen.
> 
> It surprises me anyone believed Surf Cup would happen. It is absolute folly to hold a youth soccer tournament right now. California’s daily death rate right now is the highest it has ever been.


Damn youth sports. They’re the ones responsible for this.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No s**t.  Americans don’t get to have nice things because too many of you are idiots. If you want to have soccer tournaments and in-person school, stop complaining about the things that are necessary to make it happen.
> 
> It surprises me anyone believed Surf Cup would happen. It is absolute folly to hold a youth soccer tournament right now. California’s daily death rate right now is the highest it has ever been.


_“Americans don’t get to have nice things because too many of you are idiots.“_

A mirror is in order.  The protests you supported are one of the reasons for the current surge in cases.  You are also on the side of the idiots in this.  As am I, if I really think about it.

Going out for a run in my stupid mask.  Have a good day, and stay safe.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 29, 2020)

The girls just want to play some soccer and their not allowed in Cali.  So sad!!! The pros get to play sports because they do.  Looks like the Marlin players went out for a night on the town and some got the virus.  Were only talking about little girls playing youth soccer with no parents watching and some are just scared or?  Soccer has nothing to do with anything nice.  Yes, some tournaments make a few bucks to stay in business but soccer is God's sport and not anyone else. This is just my opinion btw.   Many kids around the world have risked their lives to just get some play in.  They love soccer and some are willing to risk their life to play and the parents also risk their life so their dd could get in some touches and play in a game.  









						The girls who risk their lives to play soccer | DW | 28.06.2019
					

In Afghanistan, the Taliban believe that women playing sports is a mortal sin. But threats from fundamentalists have not stopped a group of girls from pursuing their passion for soccer.




					www.dw.com


----------



## MSK357 (Jul 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> _“Americans don’t get to have nice things because too many of you are idiots.“_
> 
> A mirror is in order.  The protests you supported are one of the reasons for the current surge in cases.  You are also on the side of the idiots in this.  As am I, if I really think about it.
> 
> Going out for a run in my stupid mask.  Have a good day, and stay safe.


Glad people are finally seeing the hypocrisy in their actions and statements.  EOTL and Messy are the perfect examples.


----------



## EOTL (Jul 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> _“Americans don’t get to have nice things because too many of you are idiots.“_
> 
> A mirror is in order.  The protests you supported are one of the reasons for the current surge in cases.  You are also on the side of the idiots in this.  As am I, if I really think about it.
> 
> Going out for a run in my stupid mask.  Have a good day, and stay safe.


I didn’t support protests. I recognized why they were happening, their inevitability and the fact that they could not be prevented. Ya’ll keep pointing to protests as an excuse to not do what you can control. And most of you because you’re racists.


----------



## EOTL (Jul 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I didn’t support protests. I recognized why they were happening, their inevitability and the fact that they could not be prevented. Ya’ll keep pointing to protests as an excuse to not do what you can control. And most of you because you’re racists.


I should add that I didn’t mind that they were happening because they involve an important civil rights issue. If you don’t want protests, don’t be a racist, don’t support racist policies, and don’t support racist police. Like I said, the selfishness and stupidity of many Americans, their lack of caring and empathy towards others has come home to roost. And, as I stated previously, protests are such a small part of why we are where we are that blaming the protests is just denialism of the things that really are driving this.


----------



## MSK357 (Jul 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I didn’t support protests. I recognized why they were happening, their inevitability and the fact that they could not be prevented. Ya’ll keep pointing to protests as an excuse to not do what you can control. And most of you because you’re racists.


And theres the 'I cant win this argument so I'm just going to call you racist' strategy. lol


----------



## MSK357 (Jul 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I should add that I didn’t mind that they were happening because they involve an important civil rights issue. If you don’t want protests, don’t be a racist, don’t support racist policies, and don’t support racist police. Like I said, the selfishness and stupidity of many Americans, their lack of caring and empathy towards others has come home to roost. And, as I stated previously, protests are such a small part of why we are where we are that blaming the protests is just denialism of the things that really are driving this.


You do know who wrote those racist policies dont you? Joe "you aint black" Biden wrote the crime bill.  You do know whos helping to rectify that policy dont you?  The trump administration passed the first step act for prison reform.


----------



## EOTL (Jul 29, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> You do know who wrote those racist policies dont you? Joe "you aint black" Biden.  You do know whos helping to rectify that policy dont you?  The trump administration passed the first step act for prison reform.


STFU. If you want to know who has the interests of minorities in mind, look at who’s voting for whom.


----------



## MSK357 (Jul 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> STFU. If you want to know who has the interests of minorities in mind, look at who’s voting for whom.


Are you saying my facts are wrong?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No s**t.  Americans don’t get to have nice things because too many of you are idiots. If you want to have soccer tournaments and in-person school, stop complaining about the things that are necessary to make it happen.
> 
> It surprises me anyone believed Surf Cup would happen. It is absolute folly to hold a youth soccer tournament right now. California’s daily death rate right now is the highest it has ever been.


You need a parade, sweeheart?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> STFU. If you want to know who has the interests of minorities in mind, look at who’s voting for whom.


Is that why Cornrow Joe has to pick a black VP candidate?  He's already secured the black vote?  You pathetic sack of shit.


----------



## dreamz (Jul 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> STFU. If you want to know who has the interests of minorities in mind, look at who’s voting for whom.


Annnndddddd once again, the post has gone political. This is one of the issues in the world today. Can't have a conversation about anything, or with anyone, without politics and the "I'm right you're wrong" agenda. Every post on the blogs these days turns to liberal v conservative in some nasty way, shape or form. 

These are discussions about youth soccer people. Many of us come on here to AVOID the news and the constant rhetoric and to read about soccer. Not which candidate is better than another or who supports protests or BLM or ALM, defund or defend the police, etc. Take your political BS and propaganda somewhere else. If I want to hear about all of this insanity in the world today I'll watch the news (which I don't). 

I don't care about anyone's political views. To each his own. We are just trying to find out about Surf Cup in this thread. 

Go away if you have nothing soccer related to contribute (and please don't try and tell me that all of the political nonsense relates to Surf Cup. It doesn't).


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 29, 2020)

I spoke to another friend who has a top girl goat soccer player who is training for Surf Cup Labor Day.  2022 looking for a deal


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 29, 2020)

Hot rumor mill news from a reliable source on Surf Cup.  It looks like as of today, game on for the olders.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I should add that I didn’t mind that they were happening because they involve an important civil rights issue. If you don’t want protests, don’t be a racist, don’t support racist policies, and don’t support racist police. Like I said, the selfishness and stupidity of many Americans, their lack of caring and empathy towards others has come home to roost. And, as I stated previously, protests are such a small part of why we are where we are that blaming the protests is just denialism of the things that really are driving this.


There aren't racist policies.  There are NO laws that only apply to people with black skin.  That said, you have to be SMART enough to know the laws still apply to you.  And you have to be COMPETENT enough to know that resisting arrest could backfire.  Accountability and IQ play a huge part here.  And nobody is wrong for lacking sympathy for criminals and others that don't value family, education and laws.

You notice nobody else is bitching?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I didn’t support protests. I recognized why they were happening, their inevitability and the fact that they could not be prevented. Ya’ll keep pointing to protests as an excuse to not do what you can control. And most of you because you’re racists.


It's not as much of a rainbow parade as an olive branch from me, warrior.


----------



## Chalklines (Jul 29, 2020)

Every threads ruined by the ACLU clown now. Ignore doesn't even work with quotes.


----------



## Spfister (Jul 29, 2020)

dreamz said:


> Annnndddddd once again, the post has gone political. This is one of the issues in the world today. Can't have a conversation about anything, or with anyone, without politics and the "I'm right you're wrong" agenda. Every post on the blogs these days turns to liberal v conservative in some nasty way, shape or form.
> 
> These are discussions about youth soccer people. Many of us come on here to AVOID the news and the constant rhetoric and to read about soccer. Not which candidate is better than another or who supports protests or BLM or ALM, defund or defend the police, etc. Take your political BS and propaganda somewhere else. If I want to hear about all of this insanity in the world today I'll watch the news (which I don't).
> 
> ...


Thanks! I’m the one who posted the original question and every time I come to see If there are any surf cup updates it’s all the political crap. Tiring.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Spfister said:


> Thanks! I’m the one who posted the original question and every time I come to see If there are any surf cup updates it’s all the political crap. Tiring.


Weren't we told Surf would have an official announcement on August 1st?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 29, 2020)

We should share some great stories of big wins or just a big experience in past Surf Cups as we all wait for their announcement.  I remember my dd first Surf Cup as if it was yesterday.  The wall of fame.  All the past greats who entered through the pearly gates.  It was amazing to just stand in ah and reflect as a dad, that all the former great parents of goats stood where I was standing too. Alex Morgans dad walked were I walked.  My dd won her first and the last official best of the best Surf Cup in 2015 and it was amazing.  I just want one more taste before my dd moves on with her adult life.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> We should share some great stories of big wins or just a big experience in past Surf Cups as we all wait for their announcement.  I remember my dd first Surf Cup as if it was yesterday.  The wall of fame.  All the past greats who entered through the pearly gates.  It was amazing to just stand in ah and reflect as a dad, that all the former great parents of goats stood where I was standing too. Alex Morgans dad walked were I walked.  My dd won her first and the last official best of the best Surf Cup in 2015 and it was amazing.  I just want one more taste before my dd moves on with her adult life.


Oh... let's not.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 29, 2020)

Real Surf Cup stories only as we wait for the OP answer to his question, "Is Surf Cup happening?"  Many many peeps have asked for zero politics on these soccer only threads and I agree.  Let's focus on the glass is half full.  If the glass is broken and no Surf Cup is Happening this year, then by all means let the folks thrash the thread with politics and why this and why that.  For now, please share Surf stories ONLY!!!  I saw some big time play at Surf Cup and it was always Ganas being played.  Share please everyone positive stories of Surf Cup.  Ignore the others, it's what we have to do.  Stay soccer positive and all will go with you, I promise everyone


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jul 29, 2020)

Of course surf cup is going to say it’s still on for the olders. The more teams that sign up the more money they get to collect for the processing fees If it doesn’t happen. If they announce it’s not happening they’ll loose out on a bunch of teams that would have signed up. Promoting a tournament is the biggest hustle at the moment. Lol


----------



## timbuck (Jul 29, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> Of course surf cup is going to say it’s still on for the olders. The more teams that sign up the more money they get to collect for the processing fees If it doesn’t happen. If they announce it’s not happening they’ll loose out on a bunch of teams that would have signed up. Promoting a tournament is the biggest hustle at the moment. Lol


They can say "its on" right up until the day of the tournament if they want to.  
Why would they cay "it's off" a month + in advance if they don't know for sure what will happen between now and then.
Book your hotel - At the very least a trip to San Diego is always a good time.
Train like you're going to play -At the very least, you'll be in shape and ready.
Plane Tickets-  If you are coming from far, far away and need to fly -  I'd say you are better off trying to play somewhere in Texas or the midwest where soccer is in full swing right now.


----------



## Footy30 (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm confused.... (surprise surprise) I thought it was canceled? or is that youngers only?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> I'm confused.... (surprise surprise) I thought it was canceled? or is that youngers only?


That was loony tunes giving us their "spoiler alert" predictions.


----------



## Footy30 (Jul 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That was *loony tunes *giving us their "spoiler alert" predictions.


Not sure who you're referencing here... luis andres?? anyhow I will take this as no official word has been given


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 29, 2020)

Tournament organizers should just run some  summer futsal tournaments 5 v 5 and keep it outdoors only.  Keep them small and have parents stay in the parking lot.   Keep it to the younger groups 2011-2008 with no more than 2 groups per team.   teams can play  4 games on the 1st weekend and best teams make it to the next weekend with no more than 6 games through the championship game. 

This is better than waiting for field tournaments to start


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Not sure who you're referencing here... luis andres?? anyhow I will take this as no official word has been given


There's a wonderful assortment to chose from here.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Tournament organizers should just run some  summer futsal tournaments 5 v 5 and keep it outdoors only.  Keep them small and have parents stay in the parking lot.   Keep it to the younger groups 2011-2008 with no more than 2 groups per team.   teams can play  4 games on the 1st weekend and best teams make it to the next weekend with no more than 6 games through the championship game.
> 
> This is better than waiting for field tournaments to start


Question... do you really envision that being safer than 11 v 11?  If so, why?  I guess, ultimately, every body NOT there is one body safer but you're getting physical contact no matter what.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 29, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Tournament organizers should just run some  summer futsal tournaments 5 v 5 and keep it outdoors only.  Keep them small and have parents stay in the parking lot.   Keep it to the younger groups 2011-2008 with no more than 2 groups per team.   teams can play  4 games on the 1st weekend and best teams make it to the next weekend with no more than 6 games through the championship game.
> 
> This is better than waiting for field tournaments to start


I think ASA up in Simi tried to do this.  They said they were going to do it if the fall season didn't come together, but now I think they've pushed to thanksgiving;.


----------



## EOTL (Jul 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Is that why Cornrow Joe has to pick a black VP candidate?  He's already secured the black vote?  You pathetic sack of shit.
> 
> View attachment 8360


Racist


----------



## dreamz (Jul 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> There aren't racist policies.  There are NO laws that only apply to people with black skin.  That said, you have to be SMART enough to know the laws still apply to you.  And you have to be COMPETENT enough to know that resisting arrest could backfire.  Accountability and IQ play a huge part here.  And nobody is wrong for lacking sympathy for criminals and others that don't value family, education and laws.
> 
> You notice nobody else is bitching?


Please read post #570


----------



## dreamz (Jul 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh... let's not.


Once again, read post #570


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

dreamz said:


> Once again, read post #570


Once again, there's no soccer to talk about.  So put on your big girl panties and relax.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 29, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Rwmnwme
> 
> Your fear mongering is borderline cray cray.  Just TMI   Remember kids don’t get sick.


Info only, the Health Dept. was notified about the porta potties two years ago they were so bad.  Wouldn't use them then or now.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 29, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Hot rumor mill news from a reliable source on Surf Cup.  It looks like as of today, game on for the olders.


 Hope the rumor is true but we both know its not!!!!!!


----------



## dreamz (Jul 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Once again, there's no soccer to talk about.  So put on your big girl panties and relax.


So defensive and typical of the problem in the world today. Attack and criticize. Part of the problem and not part of the solution.

If there is no soccer to talk about then why are most of the people on here (other than you and ACLU) trying to talk about soccer? If you don't have anything soccer related to contribute then don't contribute. Super easy to be part of the solution for once.


----------



## WillJohn (Jul 29, 2020)

I heard Newsom might make an announcement on youth sports soon so that should give us clearer direction if our kids can and when can play.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 29, 2020)

WillJohn said:


> I heard Newsom might make an announcement on youth sports soon so that should give us clearer direction if our kids can and when can play.


I heard that last week as well.  It's been a few days and today would be great to know one way or another.  What's the grape vine saying Will John?


----------



## EOTL (Jul 29, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Every threads ruined by the ACLU clown now. Ignore doesn't even work with quotes.


I’m calling b.s. There were literally more than 50 political posts in this thread before I posted for the first time, and that’s virtually always the case. In fact, I don’t believe I have ever taken a thread political; I only respond when others do. And why is it that you have a problem with me after spending weeks ignoring posts 254, 282, 325, 355, 362, 375, 390, 395, 407, 409, 412, 439, 440, 500 (at some point I stopped counting), all of which come from the same person who is actually responsible for taking every thread off topic? 

I’ll tell you. The answer is you’re a MAGAT. That means you think it’s fine when people take something off topic so long as you agree with it. That would also explain why you’re too stupid to understand how stupid your argument is, and also why you’re a whiny snowflake. And deep down you don’t like it that I mock you and other morons who share your beliefs in such a patronizing and demeaning manner, because it hurts that I’m right and that your hero can’t hold a glass of water with one hand, let alone walk down a ramp or speak in a complete sentence. But that’s the only way to deal with MAGATs.

Claiming I made this thread political while ignoring mote than 50 prior political and often racist posts, well, that seems to make you a racist or an enabler. If you want to clear your record on racial justice and equality, however, by all means do so.


----------



## vegasguy (Jul 29, 2020)

WillJohn said:


> I heard Newsom might make an announcement on youth sports soon so that should give us clearer direction if our kids can and when can play.


Newsom... Ha.. way to mess it up for Vegas as our Gov follows his lead.  PS.. Move Surf to Vegas.  We have the fields.  Hotels are at an all time low.   You all can not gamble so you will save money.   Airport is at 30% capacity.  Actually a vacant space if you walk thru it.  Airlines will bring you here on the cheap.      There just will not be signs that say "on these fields"


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 29, 2020)

I thought they said today on KTLA that youth sports guidelines will be coming out in a few days.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I didn’t support protests. I recognized why they were happening, their inevitability and the fact that they could not be prevented. Ya’ll keep pointing to protests as an excuse to not do what you can control. And most of you because you’re racists.


Racist, change the record.


----------



## EOTL (Jul 29, 2020)

vegasguy said:


> Newsom... Ha.. way to mess it up for Vegas as our Gov follows his lead.  PS.. Move Surf to Vegas.  We have the fields.  Hotels are at an all time low.   You all can not gamble so you will save money.   Airport is at 30% capacity.  Actually a vacant space if you walk thru it.  Airlines will bring you here on the cheap.      There just will not be signs that say "on these fields"


No.


----------



## vegasguy (Jul 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No.


eloquent.   It was a joke.  but please stay in.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 29, 2020)

WillJohn said:


> I heard Newsom might make an announcement on youth sports soon so that should give us clearer direction if our kids can and when can play.


Yes Friday is the rumored release:  classified as low, medium, and high risk just like what  CIF or schools have already put out.  Soccer is medium risk.

The stumbling block just like for schools is that youth sports can only begin phase 1 in the counties not on the watch for 14 days.  When LA, OC, SD numbers go down there is hope.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

dreamz said:


> So defensive and typical of the problem in the world today. Attack and criticize. Part of the problem and not part of the solution.
> 
> If there is no soccer to talk about then why are most of the people on here (other than you and ACLU) trying to talk about soccer? If you don't have anything soccer related to contribute then don't contribute. Super easy to be part of the solution for once.


So your solution is to post to me twice instead of others doing the same thing I'm doing... but on the other side of the issue?

What soccer is there to talk about, libtard?  More guesses about Surf?  More guesses about what our lousy governor will do?  More guesses about who is practicing and shouldn't be?


----------



## Speed (Jul 29, 2020)

could the ppl that want to fight take it to the off topic thread?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 29, 2020)

I heard that Surf Cup will have a new sponsor for this year.  Surf Cup presented by Fyre Festival!!!!


----------



## Chalklines (Jul 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I’m calling b.s. There were literally more than 50 political posts in this thread before I posted for the first time, and that’s virtually always the case. In fact, I don’t believe I have ever taken a thread political; I only respond when others do. And why is it that you have a problem with me after spending weeks ignoring posts 254, 282, 325, 355, 362, 375, 390, 395, 407, 409, 412, 439, 440, 500 (at some point I stopped counting), all of which come from the same person who is actually responsible for taking every thread off topic?
> 
> I’ll tell you. The answer is you’re a MAGAT. That means you think it’s fine when people take something off topic so long as you agree with it. That would also explain why you’re too stupid to understand how stupid your argument is, and also why you’re a whiny snowflake. And deep down you don’t like it that I mock you and other morons who share your beliefs in such a patronizing and demeaning manner, because it hurts that I’m right and that your hero can’t hold a glass of water with one hand, let alone walk down a ramp or speak in a complete sentence. But that’s the only way to deal with MAGATs.
> 
> Claiming I made this thread political while ignoring mote than 50 prior political and often racist posts, well, that seems to make you a racist or an enabler. If you want to clear your record on racial justice and equality, however, by all means do so.


do you feel better now?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 29, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> do you feel better now?


Well he will call you racist for even asking that question. Shame on you!


----------



## watfly (Jul 29, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I heard that Surf Cup will have a new sponsor for this year.  Surf Cup presented by Fyre Festival!!!!


If that's the case, who is going to take one for the team and ahem...take care of Newsom...so to speak...to allow the kids to play.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That was loony tunes giving us their "spoiler alert" predictions.


Which one?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Which one?



[IMG alt="rainbow_unicorn"]https://www.socalsoccer.com/data/avatars/m/1/1714.jpg?1478102219[/IMG]
*rainbow_unicorn
GOLD*
Yesterday at 5:55 PM

Add bookmark
#548



> SoccerGuru said:
> I am hearing that the decision has been made today for the youngers but olders will be decided later. I unfortunately do not know what direction they went, has anyone heard anything?


Spoiler alert - it’s getting cancelled.

Like Reply
Report


----------



## notintheface (Jul 29, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My take on Surf Cup and the future of showcases are for the olders, like U16 and above.  The U little kids should be playing right now btw and it's just my own opinion.  It's too bad all this is going on in Cali, but follow the rules we all must do. $20K entry fee?  Scouts, Parents and the fans can purchase the Surf Cup Premier Package.  You get access to all the games live streamed by world class equipment.  This is a money maker for sure and probably a few bucks more per entry but knot $20,000, come on man!!!  I actually see this as the future of big time youth soccer.  No more crazy dad or mama bear going cray cray towards the ref or parents from the other team or worse, parents on your own team.  The old way of watching youth soccer is over!! We need to look ahead and create new ways so the best of the best can stay sharp and play soccer games under challenging conditions.  This is so doable, you just have to think outside the box


The streaming costs alone will triple your team entry fee, easy. That's without renting any cameras, hiring any people to actually do the work, that's just pure streaming costs. This isn't the NWSL Challenge Cup with 8 teams-- the number of teams multiplied by the number of players multiplied by the number of fields multiplied by the games per day per field make this just insanely cost prohibitive.

Maybe, just maybe, if you had Bezos's kid playing in Surf Cup you might be able to get a sponsorship to pull it off, but come on, no parent is going to buy a package to watch every game. I don't give a rat's ass about some U16 team that my kid isn't a part of.


----------



## paytoplay (Jul 29, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> I’m in shock right now. Where’s Newsom View attachment 8350View attachment 8349


“Fokyou oss holl”


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 30, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My take on Surf Cup and the future of showcases are for the olders, like U16 and above.  The U little kids should be playing right now btw and it's just my own opinion.  It's too bad all this is going on in Cali, but follow the rules we all must do. $20K entry fee?  Scouts, Parents and the fans can purchase the Surf Cup Premier Package.  You get access to all the games live streamed by world class equipment.  This is a money maker for sure and probably a few bucks more per entry but knot $20,000, come on man!!!  I actually see this as the future of big time youth soccer.  No more crazy dad or mama bear going cray cray towards the ref or parents from the other team or worse, parents on your own team.  The old way of watching youth soccer is over!! We need to look ahead and create new ways so the best of the best can stay sharp and play soccer games under challenging conditions.  This is so doable, you just have to think outside the box


Due to the Earthquake in Socal, Surf Cup has been cancelled. All streaming games have been cancelled. I'm cancelling my hotel reservation.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 30, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Due to the Earthquake in Socal, Surf Cup has been cancelled. All streaming games have been cancelled. I'm cancelling my hotel reservation.


I must have missed the earthquake.  Last Earthquake I witnessed was when my dd old team beat them 2-0.  It was a sight to be scene   I check with my contact and he just texted me this:

EJ Text: Yo, games or no games?  Labor Day or later brah?
Pals Text: As of 8am July 30th, Surf Cup is on


----------



## BananaKick (Jul 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Racist





gotothebushes said:


> Due to the Earthquake in Socal, Surf Cup has been cancelled. All streaming games have been cancelled. I'm cancelling my hotel reservation.


What earthquake?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 30, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Due to the Earthquake in Socal, Surf Cup has been cancelled. All streaming games have been cancelled. I'm cancelling my hotel reservation.


If only everyone had stayed in their basements and worn their masks, we could have avoided this earthquake.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 30, 2020)

BananaKick said:


> What earthquake?


 You slept right through it!


----------



## BananaKick (Jul 30, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> You slept right through it!


Darn it!!  I also wear my mask when I sleep, because you never know who will cough on you in your dreams.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 30, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I must have missed the earthquake.  Last Earthquake I witnessed was when my dd old team beat them 2-0.  It was a sight to be scene   I check with my contact and he just texted me this:
> 
> EJ Text: Yo, games or no games?  Labor Day or later brah?
> Pals Text: As of 8am July 30th, Surf Cup is on


 Sounds like you'll never forget that game. Give me a play by play please!


----------



## jpeter (Jul 30, 2020)

SoCal Wakes Up to Jolt From a Magnitude-4.2 Earthquake in Pacoima
					

A magnitude-4.2 earthquake followed by aftershocks rattled Southern California early Thursday, delivering an alarming wake-up call and several unsettling snooze alarms for many residents in the San Fernando Valley. The initial quake, reported at about 4:30 a.m., was centered in the Pacoima area...




					www.nbclosangeles.com
				




If the sun doesn't come out for three days there might not be a surf cup 2020 either that or we're going to see another one of the 7 biblical plagues.

Tomorrow or sooner should be some updates or news coming out I would guess


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> If only everyone had stayed in their basements and worn their masks, we could have avoided this earthquake.


Pap Smear Joe did HIS part, Hound.


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Pap Smear Joe did HIS part, Hound.


Serious question. How did Joe end up as the Dem candidate when liberals are all feminists and love people of color? They also preach how youthful their movement is. They picked the oldest, whitest guy possible with 40 years in Washington. Hmmm


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 30, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Serious question. How did Joe end up as the Dem candidate when liberals are all feminists and love people of color? They also preach how youthful their movement is. They picked the oldest, whitest guy possible with 40 years in Washington. Hmmm
> [/QUOTE
> This is a Surf Cup Thread! Please don't answer that! Let's be respectful to others!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 30, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Sounds like you'll never forget that game. Give me a play by play please!


Seriously?  That was like 2 some years ago. I think she was the last Stiker to score two goals on them in one game when all the all star goats were playing together. Keep in mind, all the top top goats were at the game plus all the top scouts.  My dd had a little snub chip on her shoulders and she played one hell of a game.  All on video too   Today, she is just asking for one more season of true ganas.


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 30, 2020)

Who cares about Surf Cup. They already said it’s not happening. Is San Diego County not on the governor’s watch list? Of course it is. So how can you hold a tournament if teams can’t even practice without social distancing. Let’s be real here.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Serious question. How did Joe end up as the Dem candidate when liberals are all feminists and love people of color? They also preach how youthful their movement is. They picked the oldest, whitest guy possible with 40 years in Washington. Hmmm


Well, I don't like to talk about politics on the Surf thread, A9., but it had the makings of a great joke.  "So, a socialist, an indian and a queer walk into a primary...". 

That said, I think it's unfair you suggest Joe doesn't love the Latino and black community:









						Joe Biden: Poor kids are just as bright as white kids - CNN Video
					

Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden said that poor kids are "just as bright" and talented as white kids during a campaign speech to Hispanic and Asian voters in Iowa.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 30, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Seriously?  That was like 2 some years ago. I think she was the last Stiker to score two goals on them in one game when all the all star goats were playing together. Keep in mind, all the top top goats were at the game plus all the top scouts.  My dd had a little snub chip on her shoulders and she played one hell of a game.  All on video too   Today, she is just asking for one more season of true ganas.


Sounds like she doesn’t need Surf Cup if all the top scouts were there watching!! Keep her injury free until to get a proper timeline to train with your team. It’s not worth it!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 30, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Sounds like she doesn’t need Surf Cup if all the top scouts were there watching!! Keep her injury free until to get a proper timeline to train with your team. It’s not worth it!


Scouts that she cared about were wearing red shirts and they were there.  Surf Cup is all about college coaches and those are the one's she would like to impress now.  This was a big time Socal vs NoCal and two of the best youth coaches in the country.  They taught possession soccer unlike any other coaches out there outside of Barcelona or MLVA.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 30, 2020)

BananaKick said:


> What earthquake?


About 4:30 this morning (4.2) centered in San Fernando Valley (near Sylmar), too much coverage wasn't able to watch the launch of the Mars rover, Perseverance.


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Anon9 (Jul 30, 2020)

What do we make of this? 
Honest question, if San Diego County Health Department allows the tournament to happen, who does Newsome send to stop this tournament from happening. It’s on private property. Would the CHP become his enforcement arm?


----------



## dad4 (Jul 30, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> What do we make of this?
> Honest question, if San Diego County Health Department allows the tournament to happen, who does Newsome send to stop this tournament from happening. It’s on private property. Would the CHP become his enforcement arm?


I don’t think Surf will try to hold a tournament if it is illegal.  For starters, their insurance carrier probably wouldn’t honor the liability policy for such an event.   A big enough covid, sports injury, or parking lot accident lawsuit could financially ruin the club.   

I think it’s more about keeping options open, praying that numbers come down enough to get permission.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> What do we make of this?
> Honest question, if San Diego County Health Department allows the tournament to happen, who does Newsome send to stop this tournament from happening. It’s on private property. Would the CHP become his enforcement arm?


Which Surf Cup events are on private property?


----------



## oh canada (Jul 30, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> What do we make of this?
> Honest question, if San Diego County Health Department allows the tournament to happen, who does Newsome send to stop this tournament from happening. It’s on private property. Would the CHP become his enforcement arm?


The polo fields are City property.  Surf leases the land from the City.  Pretty sure they just won a bidding process a year or two ago for a new lease of that land.  Teams can't practice if the City says too much water/rain so the City will have to grant permission for a tournament to happen there in the middle of a pandemic with a strong-arming Governor.  Not going to happen.  But Galway Downs is private, pretty sure, and in Riverside County.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> What do we make of this?
> Honest question, if San Diego County Health Department allows the tournament to happen, who does Newsome send to stop this tournament from happening. It’s on private property. Would the CHP become his enforcement arm?


Social workers.  That's the answer in 2020.  Everything from soccer mom Karens to violent, career criminals... being treated with the dignity they deserve.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Pap Smear Joe did HIS part, Hound.


As a true leader would do.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 30, 2020)

There are 6 players on this team that are the same age as my son one of which is a good friend ( negative so far) and this just came out:









						Galaxy suspend training as 11 from USL team test positive for coronavirus
					

The Galaxy have suspended training and increased COVID-19 testing after 11 members of its USL Championship affiliate tested positive for the virus.




					www.yahoo.com
				




Sacramento, San Diego, and Orange County  USL have also suspended games or practice in the meantime.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

jpeter said:


> There are 6 players on this team that are the same age as my son one of which is a good friend ( negative so far) and this just came out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious to see what exposure Sacramento ends up with having just played them... if any.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> For starters, their insurance carrier probably wouldn’t honor the liability policy for such an event.   A big enough covid, sports injury, or parking lot accident lawsuit could financially ruin the club.


THIS. Legal or not, no club is in such dire straits that they would run the risk just for a small boost of cash. If their insurance says "yeah, sorry, too much risk", then the tournament simply does not happen.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 30, 2020)

$100 it will be canceled. Any takers?


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2020)

oh canada said:


> The polo fields are City property.  Surf leases the land from the City.  Pretty sure they just won a bidding process a year or two ago for a new lease of that land.  Teams can't practice if the City says too much water/rain so the City will have to grant permission for a tournament to happen there in the middle of a pandemic with a strong-arming Governor.  Not going to happen.  But Galway Downs is private, pretty sure, and in Riverside County.


The Oceanside fields are city-owned and operated by the owners of Surf Cup through a curious arrangement that saw the Oceanside City Council approve a development plan whose graphical presentation included free public access, grassy play areas, shade trees, picnic tables, etc, all funded by lease fees from businesses located around the perimeter.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 30, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> $100 it will be canceled. Any takers?


How about 5-1 odds?  You pay me $500 if Surf Cup is played before November 3rd?  If no, I owe you $100.  Deal?


----------



## oh canada (Jul 30, 2020)

notintheface said:


> THIS. Legal or not, no club is in such dire straits that they would run the risk just for a small boost of cash. If their insurance says "yeah, sorry, too much risk", then the tournament simply does not happen.


True.  Especially with the $$ windfall they received from PPP.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 30, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> How about 5-1 odds?  You pay me $500 if Surf Cup is played before November 3rd?  If no, I owe you $100.  Deal?


This right here should tell you all you need to know about the confidence of their position.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 30, 2020)

notintheface said:


> This right here should tell you all you need to know about the confidence of their position.


More that we all want to believe soccer will be back soon.

Me, too.  I've kind of given up on fall league and am hoping for a Thanksgiving scrimmage.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 30, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> How about 5-1 odds?  You pay me $500 if Surf Cup is played before November 3rd?  If no, I owe you $100.  Deal?


Does it have to take place in California?
Surf Cup Utah might be a nice alternative.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 30, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Does it have to take place in California?
> Surf Cup Utah might be a nice alternative.


@timbuck- Now your talking. Good idea.Or just do smaller regional tournaments and winner of each just roll to Utah for the quarter final, Semi's and Finals. First we have to find out if they can move the dead period back to say end of August or just allow scout to come to Utah!


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Jul 30, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> $100 it will be canceled. Any takers?


Gimme 20 to 1 odds...


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 30, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Does it have to take place in California?
> Surf Cup Utah might be a nice alternative.


I like that idea.  My buddy and his kids are at some park walking around looking at big rock formations.  I'm going to the beach at 4 to swim and hang out with my wife until were called into soccer parent duty.  I miss it so Tim Buck.  I know you know soccer and I want 100% your opinion only.  If a female athlete at 16 has stayed in good shape and ate, oh so so and had a few cheeseburgers, shakes, fries and taco bell this summer, how much does one need to be ready to go all in ganas for a real soccer game?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 30, 2020)

Stay in decent shape -  you'll need 3 weeks to be "game ready".   Get completely out of shape- probably 6 weeks.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 30, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> How about 5-1 odds?  You pay me $500 if Surf Cup is played before November 3rd?  If no, I owe you $100.  Deal?


I'm not greedy, 1-1. You can use your $400 to fly to TX or UT to play games with your goat there.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 30, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I'm not greedy, 1-1. You can use your $400 to fly to TX or UT to play games with your goat there.


I would travel to any state in the USA to see my dd play three soccer games.  100%.  However, out of Cali, competition has to be tough and all ganas


----------



## ChrisD (Jul 31, 2020)

100's of teams from different area codes mixing together for a weekend of soccer is what everyone is worried about , I don't think they'll let it happen, local practice is one thing but it would be too big of a melting pot. And there has too be a liability that Surf would be responsible for don't you think?  I miss watch my kid play but I don't miss it that much-Support your club, thru these tough times is the best thing you can do..


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 31, 2020)

ChrisD said:


> 100's of teams from different area codes mixing together for a weekend of soccer is what everyone is worried about , I don't think they'll let it happen, local practice is one thing but it would be too big of a melting pot. And there has too be a liability that Surf would be responsible for don't you think?  I miss watch my kid play but I don't miss it that much-Support your club, thru these tough times is the best thing you can do..


Besides that many clubs don't practice at all and those that do, doing so illegally.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 31, 2020)

Bri’s-DAD said:


> Gimme 20 to 1 odds...


damn, this is really tempting.....you sure you want to do this?


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 31, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> damn, this is really tempting.....you sure you want to do this?


I be hearin dat da surf cup be goin down as scheduled fo dem littles and dem OG’s.  We be rollin down in da caddy to watch my keeds play. Cant wait 4 Me and my shorty to get our swerve on in San Deezy while watchin dem ball.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

Tyrone said:


> I be hearin dat da surf cup be goin down as scheduled fo dem littles and dem OG’s.  We be rollin down in da caddy to watch my keeds play. Cant wait 4 Me and my shorty to get our swerve on in San Deezy while watchin dem ball.


True dat.  My pal said a big announcement coming soon.  What about da parents brah?  Can we watch our goats play with da mask?  BTW, welcome to the socal soccer forum Tyrone


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

My take on things today.  If Congress passes a law that protects everyone from a lawsuit if someone catches corona, we play ball.  Right now, all the health experts say it's essential for the kids health and well being to be in school and play a little sports for exercise.  These two important things will determine if we have soccer soon.  Peace!!!


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> True dat.  My pal said a big announcement coming soon.  What about da parents brah?  Can we watch our goats play with da mask?  BTW, welcome to the socal soccer forum Tyrone


Word. 
My homies be sayin dat if we be watchin da keeds in San Dizzle dat masks be requied. You know da man gonna be trippin if wees be meranadin at da feildz wit no face covins.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 31, 2020)

Is Surf stalling in hopes of keeping more of your $$$? 

I have a hunch they won't announce anything until after Aug 1st and then tell you it's too late we have to keep x amount because you waited too long to withdraw or some nonsense like that.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

Tyrone said:


> Word.
> My homies be sayin dat if we be watchin da keeds in San Dizzle dat masks be requied. You know da man gonna be trippin if wees be meranadin at da feildz wit no face covins.


I can say that the weather should be very nice.  Wear the mask and goggles too and do not go potty at the outhouses.  Potty before you come to the 40 or 60 minute game.  No bounce house this time around.  Just soccer and maybe some outside area's to chow down on some good bbq.  Fauci said wear mask outside and all is good.  Play ball!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

Tyrone said:


> I be hearin dat da surf cup be goin down as scheduled fo dem littles and dem OG’s.  We be rollin down in da caddy to watch my keeds play. Cant wait 4 Me and my shorty to get our swerve on in San Deezy while watchin dem ball.


I don't believe you're real, Tyrone.  A black man in the same state as his kids?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I can say that the weather should be very nice.  Wear the mask and goggles too and do not go potty at the outhouses.  Potty before you come to the 40 or 60 minute game.  No bounce house this time around.  Just soccer and maybe some outside area's to chow down on some good bbq.  Fauci said wear mask outside and all is good.  Play ball!!!


no funnel cake? I'm not going!


----------



## ToonArmy (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm going. I have to take a picture of my daughter's name on the giant sign to show everyone she's among the best of the best. Jokes aside I hope it goes on.


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't believe you're real, Tyrone.  A black man in the same state as his kids?


Why yall be trippin on me Outlaw? I be seeyin da kidz on da regula. Shorty and me be good roll mods four da next gen. Just last week we be ballin at da park. Surf Cup gonna be off da hook!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

Tyrone said:


> Why yall be trippin on me Outlaw? I be seeyin da kidz on da regula. Shorty and me be good roll mods four da next gen. Just last week we be ballin at da park. Surf Cup gonna be off da hook!


Aight, fam...


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 31, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> damn, this is really tempting.....you sure you want to do this?


I’ll take those odds that Surf youngers is not happening in Aug.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 31, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I’ll take those odds that Surf youngers is not happening in Aug.


not youngers not olders


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I’ll take those odds that Surf youngers is not happening in Aug.


Tyrone says its on.  You say no?  Someone else said it was already cancelled and someone else said they had alert news that no surf cup.  As of today, Surf Cup is on and Tyrone has joined the forum and I love that.  Time to get the show on the road.


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 31, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I’ll take those odds that Surf youngers is not happening in Aug.


Why yall be drinkin dat haterade? We be stayin positive til da man say it aint happenen.
Just bein real wit ya!


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 31, 2020)

Tyrone said:


> Why yall be drinkin dat haterade? We be stayin positive til da man say it aint happenen.
> Just bein real wit ya!


you are drinking koolaid if you believe it's happening


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 31, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> you are drinking koolaid if you believe it's happening


How did yall know I be likin Koolaid?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm selling masks off the 5 fwry if anyone is interested.  $20 for three kool aid mask.  Many flavors to choose from


----------



## soccer4us (Jul 31, 2020)

0.00001 chance surf cup happens. I respect the hope some parents have though. I'm not even sure Thanksgiving Surf will occur! May occur but recruiting ban will be extended past that date


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

Anyone willing to say 100%, no Surf Cup in 2020?  No wiggle room.  100%?  I'm asking for a dear friend with a few goats who want to play.  I told him as of today it's on.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Anyone willing to say 100%, no Surf Cup in 2020?  No wiggle room.  100%?  I'm asking for a dear friend with a few goats who want to play.  I told him as of today it's on.


any person with a common sense can say that


----------



## ToonArmy (Jul 31, 2020)

What about Silverlakes summer showcase is that off cause of covid or because of DA falling apart and clubs like Slammers back to playing in Surf Cup or is Silverlakes still on and they are taking entrance fees and clubs still taking payments with that tournament fees including just to more than likely cancel due to covid


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> any person with a common sense can say that


EJ dumb dumb and lacks any sense of anything that seems common to man.  I will always say that the Cup is half full and if your willing to pour yourself into the Cup, you can find much to be proud about


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 31, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> What about Silverlakes summer showcase is that off cause of covid or because of DA falling apart and clubs like Slammers back to playing in Surf Cup or is Silverlakes still on and they are taking entrance fees and clubs still taking payments with that tournament fees including just to more than likely cancel due to covid


screw Silverlakes - bar is closed!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Tyrone says its on.  You say no?  Someone else said it was already cancelled and someone else said they had alert news that no surf cup.  As of today, Surf Cup is on and Tyrone has joined the forum and I love that.  Time to get the show on the road.


FYI... "Tyrone" was already on the forum, Spicoli.


----------



## gunner14425 (Jul 31, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> What about Silverlakes summer showcase is that off cause of covid or because of DA falling apart and clubs like Slammers back to playing in Surf Cup or is Silverlakes still on and they are taking entrance fees and clubs still taking payments with that tournament fees including just to more than likely cancel due to covid


It's been off for a while now.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Jul 31, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> What about Silverlakes summer showcase is that off cause of covid or because of DA falling apart and clubs like Slammers back to playing in Surf Cup or is Silverlakes still on and they are taking entrance fees and clubs still taking payments with that tournament fees including just to more than likely cancel due to covid


Silverlakes Summer was canceled but you got automatic acceptance to Thanksgiving if you didnt take a refund now


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 31, 2020)

No Surf Cup on Labor Day............ 
Can’t say more just yet


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 31, 2020)

Youngers has been moved as well, not happening in September either.


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 31, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> No Surf Cup on Labor Day............
> Can’t say more just yet


Dis be bad news homie. I was plannin on rollin wit da hood down in my drop top. If it be in da winter time din i needs to roll my Continental and make sure i  be flossin my fur coat. I just wants to see da little homiez ballin out of control in da San Dizao.


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 31, 2020)

Misunderstanding. My source is saying no change as of yet for Olders. STILL ON for now. Pending approval from Health Dep.
Youngers moved to end of Sep


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Misunderstanding. My source is saying no change as of yet for Olders. STILL ON for now. Pending approval from Health Dep.
> Youngers moved to end of Sep


Back in da game.  Tyrone, get that Catty down to da zoo bro and let's go for a cruise.


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> FYI... "Tyrone" was already on the forum, Spicoli.


You trippin Outlaw. Tyrone be new to da forum. We has no internet in da crib until yesterday. Now dat i be internettin I becomes familiar wit da forum.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

This was my first ride in 1984


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

Time for SOCCER!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

Tyrone said:


> You trippin Outlaw. Tyrone be new to da forum. We has no internet in da crib until yesterday. Now dat i be internettin I becomes familiar wit da forum.


Straight up trippin', cuh.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2020)

Tyrone said:


> You trippin Outlaw. Tyrone be new to da forum. We has no internet in da crib until yesterday. Now dat i be internettin I becomes familiar wit da forum.


What is the point of this?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 31, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> screw Silverlakes - bar is closed!


It is because of the bar that I like Silverlakes!


----------



## Chalklines (Jul 31, 2020)

Tyrone said:


> You trippin Outlaw. Tyrone be new to da forum. We has no internet in da crib until yesterday. Now dat i be internettin I becomes familiar wit da forum.


What suburbian club are you with Tyrone?


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jul 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I'm selling masks off the 5 fwry if anyone is interested.  $20 for three kool aid mask.  Many flavors to choose from
> 
> View attachment 8409


Throw a surf cup logo on that and bet it’ll sell like hot cakes!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

espola said:


> What is the point of this?


Stop being racist, Ebola.  The man is entitled to free speech.  Why are you trying to oppress him?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

Time for some Futbol!!!


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 31, 2020)

*Cal South announces update to Roster Freeze Deadline*
Due to the current and fluid circumstances surrounding the COVID-19 pandemic, the Cal South Board of Director’s moved to modify the Roster Freeze Date from August 1, 2020 to September 1, 2020, in an effort to help facilitate Cal South affiliate clubs and leagues*.* Cal South will continue to evaluate the situation and make further adjustments as warranted.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 31, 2020)

Sorry gang. It isn't happening.

Socal cup, which was scheduled for the week before Surf cup, got pushed back to Sep 19-20, and everyone is cancelling. Officially the hope was "hey we still have this window of time before league starts!" (ha)


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Sorry gang. It isn't happening.
> 
> Socal cup, which was scheduled for the week before Surf cup, got pushed back to Sep 19-20, and everyone is cancelling. Officially the hope was "hey we still have this window of time before league starts!" (ha)


Maybe you can post this drivel when it's official and not your best guess.


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Stop being racist, Ebola.  The man is entitled to free speech.  Why are you trying to oppress him?


I very much appreciates you stickin up fo me Outlaw. I has to go for now cuz da homie Willie be gettin a game of dominoes going soon. Stay righteous.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Maybe you can post this drivel when it's official and not your best guess.





> To SoCal Cup Players/Parents & Coaches,
> 
> After careful thought and consideration, Oceanside Breakers have decided to postpone SoCal Cup 2020.
> 
> The recent announcement regarding the start of club soccer league play in Southern California being pushed back into October, has allowed us to postpone our tournament rather than canceling it. We have spoken to SoCal Sports Complex and have secured a date of September 19 & 20 to operate our event.


GFY


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

Tyrone said:


> I very much appreciates you stickin up fo me Outlaw. I has to go for now cuz da homie Willie be gettin a game of dominoes going soon. Stay righteous.


My roommates from the Mt Sac football team taught me how to play dominoes.  I love that game


----------



## timbuck (Jul 31, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> *Cal South announces update to Roster Freeze Deadline*
> Due to the current and fluid circumstances surrounding the COVID-19 pandemic, the Cal South Board of Director’s moved to modify the Roster Freeze Date from August 1, 2020 to September 1, 2020, in an effort to help facilitate Cal South affiliate clubs and leagues*.* Cal South will continue to evaluate the situation and make further adjustments as warranted.


I know CalSouth didn't always have the best reputation.  But I'm amazed at their lack of direction throughout all of this.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Sorry gang. It isn't happening.
> 
> *Socal cup*, which was scheduled for the week before Surf cup, got pushed back to Sep 19-20, and everyone is cancelling. Officially the hope was "hey we still have this window of time before league starts!" (ha)


What is the Socal Cup?  I never heard of that one before.  Surf Cup will let us know by tomorrow.  Oh boy, I can't wait for either a nay or a postpone date or, "Nothing can stop what we can do together."  As long as we have hope, we can share our smiles with one another and that makes love


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 31, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I know CalSouth didn't always have the best reputation.  But I'm amazed at their lack of direction throughout all of this.


another month of zoom recruiting - game on!


----------



## gkmom (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm shocked at the racism that is allowed on this forum. It's appalling


----------



## notintheface (Jul 31, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I know CalSouth didn't always have the best reputation.  But I'm amazed at their lack of direction throughout all of this.


They are brutally out of touch. Just making mistake after mistake after mistake. Zero real communication. NOBODY CARES ABOUT ROSTER FREEZES WHEN NOBODY KNOWS IF THERE ARE ANY FACILITIES AVAILABLE.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


> GFY


Okay... where do you want it... besides the face?


----------



## notintheface (Jul 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Okay... where do you want it... besides the face?


Look just admit you were wrong and slink away, boy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Look just admit you were wrong and slink away, boy.


Wrong about what?  Calling you out for saying Surf Cup is cancelled because you think it will happen?  No, I was right about that.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Wrong about what?  Calling you out for saying Surf Cup is cancelled because you think it will happen?  No, I was right about that.


You can't read. I think Surf Cup will be cancelled because SoCal Cup is effectively cancelled. Read the post again, then you can delete your responses when you realize your mistake.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 31, 2020)

People need to understand what's going on behind the decision making (whether you agree with it or not) rather than sit on the edge of your seat waiting for tournaments to release info at the very last minute.  Tournaments are phase 4 of Cal South reopening plan.  We are currently in phase 1 (or rolled back to 0 in some counties).  Need a minimum of two weeks or more for each phase.  To progress out of a phase the state numbers need to show a steady decline over 14 days.  So that means if we're in phase 1 (distanced training drills only) there will not be any competitive games for at least a month of two from now - Cal South Return to Play Phases and Responsibilities.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


> You can't read. I think Surf Cup will be cancelled because SoCal Cup is effectively cancelled. Read the post again, then you can delete your responses when you realize your mistake.


All of us "think" one thing or another.  Nobody needs to hear what you think at this point... especially with an unrelated event that was scheduled for a month before Surf.  Ass clown.  

"sorry, gang, it isn't happening."  Shut up.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 31, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> People need to understand what's going on behind the decision making (whether you agree with it or not) rather than sit on the edge of your seat waiting for tournaments to release info at the very last minute.  Tournaments are phase 4 of Cal South reopening plan.  We are currently in phase 1 (or rolled back to 0 in some counties).  Need a minimum of two weeks or more for each phase.  To progress out of a phase the state numbers need to show a steady decline over 14 days.  So that means if we're in phase 1 (distanced training drills only) there will not be any competitive games for at least a month of two from now - Cal South Return to Play Phases and Responsibilities.


common sense is not a known trend from people on this forum


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> I'm shocked at the racism that is allowed on this forum. It's appalling


yes, and it's all Trump's fault!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

As of right now at 1:04pm July 31st, 2020 Surf Cup is on baby!!!  More news to come soon.  Sources are saying it is being pushed back.  Some are saying later in the year and some are saying sometime in early 2021.  Lastly, some think Labor Day.  I think I'm not sure.  I really just have my pal and their close to the DMs.  I know what most want to see happen except a small few.  Let's hope for the best but be prepared for a big no and not pout like a big baby if it's cancelled.  I can live life either way.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 31, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> common sense is not a known trend from people on this forum


I mean I get it...soccer has been life for so many of us so not easy to adjust having no games.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> As of right now at 1:04pm July 31st, 2020 Surf Cup is on baby!!!  More news to come soon.  Sources are saying it is being pushed back.  Some are saying later in the year and some are saying sometime in early 2021.  Lastly, some think Labor Day.  I think I'm not sure.  I really just have my pal and their close to the DMs.  I know what most want to see happen except a small few.  Let's hope for the best but be prepared for a big no and not pout like a big baby if it's cancelled.  I can live life either way.


will you be sending a check or Venmo?


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> As of right now at 1:04pm July 31st, 2020 Surf Cup is on baby!!!  More news to come soon.  Sources are saying it is being pushed back.  Some are saying later in the year and some are saying sometime in early 2021.  Lastly, some think Labor Day.  I think I'm not sure.  I really just have my pal and their close to the DMs.  I know what most want to see happen except a small few.  Let's hope for the best but be prepared for a big no and not pout like a big baby if it's cancelled.  I can live life either way.


Surf Cup Labor Day is still on. Of course they still need permission from local authorities. The same ones that are cash strapped that need revenue for their communities. Game on!


----------



## BananaKick (Jul 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> True dat.  My pal said a big announcement coming soon.  What about da parents brah?  Can we watch our goats play with da mask?  BTW, welcome to the socal soccer forum Tyrone


Welcome Tyrone!


----------



## gkmom (Jul 31, 2020)

BananaKick said:


> Welcome Tyrone!


Are you guys fucking serious?


----------



## BananaKick (Jul 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My roommates from the Mt Sac football team taught me how to play dominoes.  I love that game


Its called "bones".....not dominoes...............we play double twelves...............chickenfoot anyone?


----------



## BananaKick (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Are you guys fucking serious?


Yes, real serious...he's my neighbor.........


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Are you guys fucking serious?


Me?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Are you guys fucking serious?


Tyrone is probably the descendant of slaves.  Slaves built this country and Tyrone deserves the same opportunities anybody else gets.  Stop berating him with your privilege.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Me?


Be honest, Spicoli.  You thought a Venmo was the latest, 2-door hybrid from Chevrolet.


----------



## gkmom (Jul 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Tyrone is probably the descendant of slaves.  Slaves built this country and Tyrone deserves the same opportunities anybody else gets.  Stop berating him with your privilege.


Racist piece of shit


----------



## gkmom (Jul 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Me?


You do understand that "Tyrone" is a racist pretending to be a black person? And you guys are condoning it


----------



## EOTL (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> I'm shocked at the racism that is allowed on this forum. It's appalling


Racism begets more racism, as does saying nothing when it happens.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Racist piece of shit


Racism is a fact of life and it knows no color.  If you're white and don't believe me, go hang out in a black neighborhood and see how that goes.  Dumbass.


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> You do understand that "Tyrone" is a racist pretending to be a black person? And you guys are condoning it


I do not understand why yall be labelin me any race? Ize never identified as anything. I only believe in 1 race and that be da human race.  Why are yall trippin on politics anyway?  I be here to talk soccer and Surf Cup in the particular.


----------



## gkmom (Jul 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Racism is a fact of life and it knows no color.  If you're white and don't believe me, go hang out in a black neighborhood and see how that goes.  Dumbass.


I feel really sorry for your kids


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> You do understand that "Tyrone" is a racist pretending to be a black person? And you guys are condoning it


I have no idea who Tyrone was or is.  Some people talk with a slang.  I have a friend named Tyrone and he is not black, he's a Greek and part Japanese. He also happens to be a big time DJ in East LA.  I went to college with him at Rio Hondo JC in Whittier.  I lived in East LA for two years.  Tyrone goes by a stage name now and I can;t remember.  Easy with the judgement GKmom.  I'm not a fan of you know who and I will never respond to it.  I wont respond to Tyrone if that makes you feel better?  I'm bored to death and btw, I was  the guy who coined, "da kind brah!!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> I feel really sorry for your kids


Well, let me tell your ignorant ass who I feel sorry for:

1.  I feel sorry for cops getting blamed for doing their jobs.
2.  I feel sorry for innocent black people getting no attention unless they're killed by a cop.  That's 7 murder victims per day.
3.  I feel sorry for the 50 black people, murdered by other black people every month, getting no news coverage because there's no agenda in it.
4.  I feel sorry for the 80% of black murder victims that don't get justice because only 20% of black on black murders are solved.
5.  I feel sorry for our country having BLM graffiti painted on the streets because fucking morons like you buy into the bullshit hype.
6.  I feel sorry for people NOT getting earned opportunities because they DON'T carry minority status.
7.  I feel sorry for ignorant fucks like you that don't know Colin Kaeperprick did ZERO for black people until he got benched.
8.  I feel sorry for stupid people that don't realize 99% of black people killed because of police action were career, violent criminals that resisted.
9.  I feel sorry for hardworking black people that won't hold the rest accountable... thus feeding into the victimhood bullshit.

You want more?


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2020)

Tyrone said:


> I do not understand why yall be labelin me any race? Ize never identified as anything. I only believe in 1 race and that be da human race.  Why are yall trippin on politics anyway?  I be here to talk soccer and Surf Cup in the particular.


New world record for hitting the ignore list.


----------



## gkmom (Jul 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, let me tell your ignorant ass who I feel sorry for:
> 
> 1.  I feel sorry for cops getting blamed for doing their jobs.
> 2.  I feel sorry for innocent black people getting no attention unless they're killed by a cop.  That's 7 murder victims per day.
> ...


Please don't assume any of my political beliefs without knowing what they are.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Please don't assume any of my political beliefs without knowing what they are.


Please don't judge me for being honest without knowing that I've spent countless hours researching the issue and offered open discussion about the issue here while we spend day after day wondering about Surf.  The fact of the matter is I'm one of the few here, or anywhere else, that's willing to be honest and open about the entire and much LARGER problem, rather than pretend it's something else and continue watching black people die.  That politically correct/perpetual victimhood bullshit won't result in saving black lives.  If that makes me a racist, so be it.  If you think white people are better treated in a black neighborhood than the alternative, you're delusional.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Please don't assume any of my political beliefs without knowing what they are.


if you don't talk about surf, GTFOH


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 31, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> if you don't talk about surf, GTFOH


Word up to dat. Surf Cup be happenin at some point so let the peeps have sometin to look forward to.


----------



## gkmom (Jul 31, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> if you don't talk about surf, GTFOH


I will ALWAYS speak up against racism when I see it.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

Tyrone beat my world record, dam!!!


----------



## gkmom (Jul 31, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> yes, and it's all Trump's fault!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 31, 2020)

the only thing worst than an idiot, is an idiot without any sense of humor


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> I will ALWAYS speak up against racism when I see it.


So do you stand in front of the television and berate Eddie Murphy, Dave Chappelle and every other black comedian that's ever made us laugh by making fun of white people?


----------



## gkmom (Jul 31, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> the only thing worst than an idiot, is an idiot without any sense of humor


I didn't say it wasn't funny. Just don't say that I should only be allowed to talk about Surf on here, when clearly most people aren't. Including yourself. That makes you the idiot


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

This guy's mom taught my classical music class at Fullerton JC.  Just  like club soccer, I hopped around a little in college looking for the best deals and all the free handouts.  Anyway, Bobby stopped by our class in 1989' and said hi to his mama and said hi to all of us  Cool folks and taught me so much about the history of music


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I hopped around a little in college looking for the best deals and all the free handouts.


Now why doesn't that surprise me? Where have I heard stories about hopping around clubs before?


----------



## Justafan (Jul 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I've . . . . offered open discussion about the issue here. . .  The fact of the matter is I'm one of the few here, or anywhere else, that's willing to be honest and open about the entire and much LARGER problem . . . .victimhood bullshit. . . .


I don't post for a couple of days and you try to pull this bull shit over people?  I better NEVER, EVER, see you post this kind of shit again.  Because you know what Outlaw, all kidding and banter aside, you're the biggest pussy ass coward I've ever seen.  I do feel sorry for your kids because their dad is a coward who can't dig deep inside and confront his own fears & shortcomings.  That takes balls Outlaw, that takes balls.


----------



## Justafan (Jul 31, 2020)

Tyrone said:


> I be hearin dat da surf cup be goin down as scheduled fo dem littles and dem OG’s.  We be rollin down in da caddy to watch my keeds play. Cant wait 4 Me and my shorty to get our swerve on in San Deezy while watchin dem ball.


Bro, I don't know who you are and I don't really give a shit, but you crossed the line with this schtick.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

Justafan said:


> I don't post for a couple of days and you try to pull this bull shit over people?  I better NEVER, EVER, see you post this kind of shit again.  Because you know what Outlaw, all kidding and banter aside, you're the biggest pussy ass coward I've ever seen.  I do feel sorry for your kids because their dad is a coward who can't dig deep inside and confront his own fears & shortcomings.  That takes balls Outlaw, that takes balls.


Really?  You're the bitch that issues challenges and can't back them up.  I'd better never ever see you posting THIS dogshit and then disappearing for a week because you're in lock down. 

C'mon, little lady, instead of crying... you sack up and tell me where I'm wrong about my posts... OTHER than saying there's only 50 black on black murders EVERY MONTH when it's ACTUALLY EVERY SINGLE WEEK.  C'mon... let's hear it... I know how bursting your bubble hurts.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Now why doesn't that surprise me? Where have I heard stories about hopping around clubs before?


My poor wife.  She blossoms when she is planted and she told me one time early in our marriage to stop pulling her out of her comfort zone and want to move all the time and all that stuff.  I reminded her that she married an adventurer and I have to find the next adventure.  Plus, she is stay home mama bear and since I have to make the dough I get to pick the location.  We did settle in Temecula for 10 years and that is the longest ever.  I tried to move to OC in 2017 after 6 months of pure hell on the 91 fwry.  She begged me to let my son finish his Sr year with his pals.  I was yelling at everyone inside my car.  It was 3-4 hours of misery every day, unlike anything you have encountered Hound Dog.  I finally said, "find, I'll get air b n b."  That was a nightmare night I can;t share but it was strange to say the least.  The boss man finally paid for hotel and I did that sh*t for another 6 months so boo boo bear could finish his Sr year uninterrupted.  We did it and my wife and son love me forever dude


----------



## Giesbock (Jul 31, 2020)

Tyrone, your Caribbean-ghetto jive is pretty easy to see through.  Perfect example of what’s wrong here with everyone running at the mouth at the same time and hiding behind pseudo personalities.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> It was 3-4 hours of misery every day, unlike anything you have encountered Hound Dog


I have encountered it enough to make me never want to live in a place where I have to do that.


----------



## EOTL (Jul 31, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Bro, I don't know who you are and I don't really give a shit, but you crossed the line with this schtick.


You know who it is. The saddest part of this thread, though, isn’t the racist. It’s @Desert Hound and @Ellejustus pretending none of this it is even happening despite completely overwhelming the thread. It’s a fitting, almost perfect, metaphor for America. The only thing missing is @Chalklines not even seeing the racism, but freaking out that someone has forced him to confront it, because the topic of racism makes him uncomfortable, far more so than racism itself. ‘Merica!


----------



## Justafan (Jul 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Really?  You're the bitch that issues challenges and can't back them up.  I'd better never ever see you posting THIS dogshit and then disappearing for a week because you're in lock down.
> 
> C'mon, little lady, instead of crying... you sack up and tell me where I'm wrong about my posts... OTHER than saying there's only 50 black on black murders EVERY MONTH when it's ACTUALLY EVERY SINGLE WEEK.  C'mon... let's hear it... I know how bursting your bubble hurts.


Grace, Watfly, Mars, Desert Hound, and a few others - I often disagree with them, but there are times we can shoot straight with each other.  YOU are always in character.  Only you know why you can't let your guard down to shoot straight, even once.  You've never done it, especially when the conversation gets serious and we are seeking a straight answer.  That's the truth, ask anybody on this forum.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> View attachment 8382


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

Black or white, heaven or hell, my way or the high way, left or right, liberal or conservative, fox or cnn, gay or straight, win or lose, live or die, church every Sunday at 10am or else you go to hell is the old America of right or wrong.  Let the two powerful ones duke it out.  I love all peeps and I love this country.  The middle will carry us all to the finish line.  Remember folks, the truth is somewhere in da middle.  Dont fall for the trap.  I'm only hear to talk about Surf Cup, yes or no is it happening?  Tyrone jumped in and I think I know who he might be but I wanted to give a little of doubt in my mind a pause and be open minded.  I am a white man who loves all and see's no color.  My wedding party had one Black stud, one Chinese stud, one White bastard stud ((crazy story I wont share because some wont believe me)), one Jew from the Ukraine, One Cuban stud, one Italian stud and my wife's bro who is Native American and Mayan stud.  My wedding party was dope and bad ass and I love them all to this day.  We came down to the Monday Night Football theme song on our wedding night.  I never got passed first base with my girl until that magical night.  We both agreed to that and i must say it worked out wonderfully for the both of us.  It was super hard but well worth the wait   To each his own and whatever works for you all, is all good with me.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Grace, Watfly, Mars, Desert Hound, and a few others - I often disagree with them, but there are times we can shoot straight with each other.  YOU are always in character.  Only you know why you can't let your guard down to shoot straight, even once.  You've never done it, especially when the conversation gets serious and we are seeking a straight answer.  That's the truth, ask anybody on this forum.


I agree.  I'm sad EJ was left out of your top list of people you like but I think we could agree on things and go have a beer.  Life right now is a left or right tug war.  I want peace


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Grace, Watfly, Mars, Desert Hound, and a few others - I often disagree with them, but there are times we can shoot straight with each other.  YOU are always in character.  Only you know why you can't let your guard down to shoot straight, even once.  You've never done it, especially when the conversation gets serious and we are seeking a straight answer.  That's the truth, ask anybody on this forum.


Blah blah blah.  I shoot straight and that's why I'm a threat to you.  I post facts.  I post statistics.  I post quotes from Jesse Jackson that say he's relieved to see white people coming up behind him.  And that little hiss you hear isn't what's between your  ears... it's your "sympathy & money" balloon slowly leaking because, at the end of the day, that's all you care about.  If black lives REALLY mattered to you, you'd engage in the conversation that deals with the facts.  But since the numbers and facts don't suit the bullshit narrative, you run away and call me a bitch.  It's easier to say Breonna Taylor was an innocent victim than to acknowledge she died because her boyfriend either fired at a closed door or on police serving a legitimate warrant at a legitimate address because her drug dealing, ex boyfriend used her place.  You don't want to talk about WHY racism exists... just that it exists.  Let's talk about why NBA player Donovan Mitchell showed up with a bulletproof vest and asked if he's next.  Then let's ask his stupid ass if he realizes the statistics show he's 10 TIMES more likely to be killed by a black teammate than a cop.  Fucking morons... deny, deny and more deny.

Well, I'm here everyday having real talk, so which one of us isn't being straight?  You don't have to like me... but when I challenge you, over and over again, to prove me wrong, you disappear off the grid.  I've never once backed down from a conversation with anybody about anything.

That's the truth... ask anybody on this forum.


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You know who it is. The saddest part of this thread, though, isn’t the racist. It’s @Desert Hound and @Ellejustus pretending none of this it is even happening despite completely overwhelming the thread. It’s a fitting, almost perfect, metaphor for America. The only thing missing is @Chalklines not even seeing the racism, but freaking out that someone has forced him to confront it, because the topic of racism makes him uncomfortable, far more so than racism itself. ‘Merica!
> [/QUOTE





Justafan said:


> Bro, I don't know who you are and I don't really give a shit, but you crossed the line with this schtick.


Yo yo yo.  Just finished my game of dominoes wit da crew. What be crackulatin wit Surf Cup?  Any official notice on Surf Cup goin down?  Can’t wait to watch da kidz play and get sum fresh air.


----------



## Chalklines (Jul 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You know who it is. The saddest part of this thread, though, isn’t the racist. It’s @Desert Hound and @Ellejustus pretending none of this it is even happening despite completely overwhelming the thread. It’s a fitting, almost perfect, metaphor for America. The only thing missing is @Chalklines not even seeing the racism, but freaking out that someone has forced him to confront it, because the topic of racism makes him uncomfortable, far more so than racism itself. ‘Merica!


Let me tell you why you’re here. You know something. What you know, you can’t explain, but you feel it. You felt it your entire life. There’s something’s wrong with the world. You don’t know what, but it’s there. Like a splinter in your mind, driving you mad. It is this feeling that has brought you to me. Do you know what I’m talking about?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Let me tell you why you’re here. You know something. What you know, you can’t explain, but you feel it. You felt it your entire life. There’s something’s wrong with the world. You don’t know what, but it’s there. Like a splinter in your mind, driving you mad. It is this feeling that has brought you to me. Do you know what I’m talking about?


I know why he/she/nonbinary is here.  It just wants to be equal.  To be considered normal.  To be like everyone else.  It has nothing to do with shock value, needing attention or rubbing sexuality in the faces of others.


----------



## Justafan (Jul 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I agree.  I'm sad EJ was left out of your top list of people you like but I think we could agree on things and go have a beer.  Life right now is a left or right tug war.  I want peace
> 
> View attachment 8413


EJ, I actually rarely disagree with you. Whenever there’s some politics in your posts, I know it’s mostly frustration and I get that. We’re all frustrated.

You’re outlook on life and eternal optimism are golden.  I truly believe you are sincere my brother.  I’ll have a beer with you anytime.


----------



## 46n2 (Jul 31, 2020)

Has anyone every gotten mixed up and logged off and on to their fake accounts and got caught?  

This is somewhat entertaining ,I'll bite

Hi Tyrone.  what's your favorite scent for air freshener if your from 310-213-661 you should get this question.......


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

Justafan said:


> EJ, I actually rarely disagree with you. Whenever there’s some politics in your posts, I know it’s mostly frustration and I get that. We’re all frustrated.
> 
> You’re outlook on life and eternal optimism are golden.  I truly believe you are sincere my brother.  I’ll have a beer with you anytime.


Hey, JustaHoudini, I'm right here.  What's your real talk question?  What's the straight answer you need?


----------



## Fact (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> You do understand that "Tyrone" is a racist pretending to be a black person? And you guys are condoning it


He's not a racist, just a f'n idiot. Welcome to the weekend.


----------



## 46n2 (Jul 31, 2020)

Fact said:


> He's not a racist, just a f'n idiot. Welcome to the weekend.


exactly.........


----------



## Glitterhater (Jul 31, 2020)

sorry to interrupt but.. What is this?





__





						Event Application
					






					events.gotsport.com


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jul 31, 2020)

I think it’s time to pull Tyrone’s hood pass for calling bones dominoes


----------



## ToonArmy (Jul 31, 2020)

It's been pushed back


----------



## EOTL (Jul 31, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> I think it’s time to pull Tyrone’s hood pass for calling bones dominoes


There’s always room for more racism.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

Surf Cup is on Eagle 33.  Pay up pal.  You owe me $500.  You want to go double or nothing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> It is because of the bar that I like Silverlakes!


Not the afternoon gale?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> I'm shocked at the racism that is allowed on this forum. It's appalling


Yes, you people are pretty rude to whitey.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> You do understand that "Tyrone" is a racist pretending to be a black person? And you guys are condoning it


Thank you Jose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Racist piece of shit


Whatchutalkinboutwillis?


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2020)

*This " Thread " doesn't belong here in the off-topic....
But it can be useful......!


DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS







*


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2020)

46n2 said:


> Has anyone every gotten mixed up and logged off and on to their fake accounts and got caught?
> 
> This is somewhat entertaining ,I'll bite
> 
> Hi Tyrone.  what's your favorite scent for air freshener if your from 310-213-661 you should get this question.......


Yes. Messy got caught agreeing with his own post thinking he was in his alter ego


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Racist piece of shit


That’s no way for a lady act.
I would hate to hear your kids talk.
You fucking hypocrite bitch.


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2020)

Frank said:


> Yes. Messy got caught agreeing with his own post thinking he was in his alter ego


*" Messy " can't balance a fork on a flat surface let alone more than one account...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> You do understand that "Tyrone" is a racist pretending to be a black person? And you guys are condoning it


Will someone take one for the team and do this bitch?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

espola said:


> New world record for hitting the ignore list.


You’re a bitch too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

gkmom said:


> I will ALWAYS speak up against racism when I see it.


You wouldn’t know racism if it but you in your fat white ass.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You know who it is. The saddest part of this thread, though, isn’t the racist. It’s @Desert Hound and @Ellejustus pretending none of this it is even happening despite completely overwhelming the thread. It’s a fitting, almost perfect, metaphor for America. The only thing missing is @Chalklines not even seeing the racism, but freaking out that someone has forced him to confront it, because the topic of racism makes him uncomfortable, far more so than racism itself. ‘Merica!


O M G


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Will someone take one for the team and do this bitch?









*Oh my goodness....not another case of Coyote syndrome....*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks a lot you guys.  Amazing how a thread get's taken over.  I had a few PM me about the best strains and I found these to work.  Let's all chill out and enjoy the rest of the summer.  The heat is like hell anyways and the girls should not be playing in these conditions.  My dd will put the cleats back on the shelf again and will look to train again when online school starts in August.  I dont have to buy her any new cloths so I'm saving freaking big time.  See you all in late September in Del Mar.  We can maybe go have a drink together and chill out.


----------



## messy (Jul 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Thanks a lot you guys.  Amazing how a thread get's taken over.  I had a few PM me about the best strains and I found these to work.  Let's all chill out and enjoy the rest of the summer.  The heat is like hell anyways and the girls should not be playing in these conditions.  My dd will put the cleats back on the shelf again and will look to train again when online school starts in August.  I dont have to buy her any new cloths so I'm saving freaking big time.  See you all in late September in Del Mar.  We can maybe go have a drink together and chill out.
> 
> View attachment 8422


You don’t really buy the new dates, do you? Doesn’t seem likely to me.


----------



## messy (Jul 31, 2020)

Frank said:


> Yes. Messy got caught agreeing with his own post thinking he was in his alter ego


Messy sees a huge blue wave washing over us on November 3rd. Don’t you? 
I would agree with Messy on this one, for sure. 
And don’t worry, it’s not because a bunch of racists and pandemic deniers have scared most of the country. It’s not that, at all. Ask Mitch McConnell.
It’s also not because he likes Russia more than his own State Department.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jul 31, 2020)

W


nononono said:


> *This " Thread " doesn't belong here in the off-topic....
> But it can be useful......!
> 
> 
> ...


why are you always yelling??


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2020)

Hilarious thread.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jul 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> There’s always room for more racism.


Are you referring to me as being racist??


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

Someone start up a new Surf Cup September 25-27 Thread.  September 25th is National One Hit Wonder Day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Thanks a lot you guys.  Amazing how a thread get's taken over.  I had a few PM me about the best strains and I found these to work.  Let's all chill out and enjoy the rest of the summer.  The heat is like hell anyways and the girls should not be playing in these conditions.  My dd will put the cleats back on the shelf again and will look to train again when online school starts in August.  I dont have to buy her any new cloths so I'm saving freaking big time.  See you all in late September in Del Mar.  We can maybe go have a drink together and chill out.
> 
> View attachment 8422


You are the one that got her panties all bunched up.


----------



## EOTL (Jul 31, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> Are you referring to me as being racist??


Are you making jokes based on racial stereotypes? Do you think racist stereotyping is fun?


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jul 31, 2020)

It’s obvious “Tyrone” isn’t black. Either that or he is a person of color and is being over the top in his ignorance of the English language and mimicking how he thinks people of color in the hood speak (trying to be funny). Pulling his hood pass is how we in the hood call someone out for being “fake hood”. FYI. Please don’t throw racism around, mislabeling someone can be very dangerous


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the one that *got her panties all bunched up.*


No way Joseph.  Ask your wife on this one.  My wife has told me for over three years now that Mother Earth is pissed off and has had just about enough of this behavior from her boys. I laughed at her until Corona Virus and few other things that were starting to find out.  Watch out dude, it's a friendly forum wake up warning from EJ.  The year of the woman is coming and let me tell you Sheriff, be nice and respectful is all I can say.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 31, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> It’s obvious “Tyrone” isn’t black. Either that or he is a person of color and is being over the top in his ignorance of the English language and mimicking how he thinks people of color in the hood speak (trying to be funny). Pulling his hood pass is how we in the hood call someone out for being *“fake hood”*. FYI. Please don’t throw racism around, mislabeling someone can be very dangerous


We call them posers at the beach bro.  I had to move my senior year inland and the boys would pull up with their surfboards on their cars to school. They were being posers to impress the ladies. Anyway, one of the surfers at the school in North OC challenged me to a surf match.  Basically, he played on the football team and called me a Homo because I was from Laguna and used a rainbow bag to carry my books.  So smartass and I went surfing at Lowers in SC, and lets just say Jim never made it out to the line up.  So guess what I did?  I taught him how to do it right and now he's way better than me.  No joke.  Big Jimbo and I are still friends today!!!


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jul 31, 2020)

EOTL your ignorance is amazing. You obviously grew up in the burbs. I grew up poor in the hood, joined the army and made a better life for myself, my wife and kids. Drive thru the hood one of these days and ask about a hood pass. You want to be a social justice warrior and think calling people out behind a keyboard is doing your part. Do more than trying to call people out about something you can’t relate to. Real work to change racism starts boots on the ground.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Are you making jokes based on racial stereotypes? Do you think racist stereotyping is fun?


Ask Eddie Murphy, Dave Chappelle and Chris Rock.  They do it and they're funny as Hell.  I guess not everyone is a bitch.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> EOTL your ignorance is amazing. You obviously grew up in the burbs. I grew up poor in the hood, joined the army and made a better life for myself, my wife and kids. Drive thru the hood one of these days and ask about a hood pass. You want to be a social justice warrior and think calling people out behind a keyboard is doing your part. Do more than trying to call people out about something you can’t relate to. Real work to change racism starts boots on the ground.


Wait a second... are you suggesting you're a black man that's successful in this white world of oppression and don't need handouts and sympathy to be successful?  Holy shit... better keep that to yourself.  And congratulations on your privilege.


----------



## Justafan (Jul 31, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> sorry to interrupt but.. What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most important post of this thread and nobody noticed.  Just shows you where our priorities are Glitterhater.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> No way Joseph.  Ask your wife on this one.  My wife has told me for over three years now that Mother Earth is pissed off and has had just about enough of this behavior from her boys. I laughed at her until Corona Virus and few other things that were starting to find out.  Watch out dude, it's a friendly forum wake up warning from EJ.  The year of the woman is coming and let me tell you Sheriff, be nice and respectful is all I can say.


She called you a racist, are you?


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Most important post of this thread and nobody noticed.  Just shows you where our priorities are Glitterhater.  Thanks for the post.


Gotta be a dream. This new shutdown will go beyond September, I think.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 1, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Most important post of this thread and nobody noticed.  Just shows you where our priorities are Glitterhater.  Thanks for the post.


Everybody noticed it.  Delayed it again.  What's your point?  That nobody expected it?

Why you hiding from me again?  I'm still waiting for your direct questions.  Let's have that real talk.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 1, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Surf Cup is on Eagle 33.  Pay up pal.  You owe me $500.  You want to go double or nothing?


What kind of weed are you smoking? Pay up? you lost and I have to pay up? There is no Surf Cup on Sept 5-7. Period. LMFAO.
By the way, it will not happen in the end of September either. Of course, it will happen eventually, sometime in 2021 or 2022.

On the other note, I guess it got so bad that this wonderful thread got moved? WOW.


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Thanks a lot you guys.  Amazing how a thread get's taken over.  I had a few PM me about the best strains and I found these to work.  Let's all chill out and enjoy the rest of the summer.  The heat is like hell anyways and the girls should not be playing in these conditions.  My dd will put the cleats back on the shelf again and will look to train again when online school starts in August.  I dont have to buy her any new cloths so I'm saving freaking big time.  See you all in late September in Del Mar.  We can maybe go have a drink together and chill out.
> 
> View attachment 8422



*Now this is hilarious........!*
*And you wonder why you got very poor grades in HS....Spicoli you're not.

Abstain for a couple of months and your lungs will love you...not to mention
your synaptic plasticity will possibly improve....

For the time being....*
*Go hang out at the pier, gibberish is spoken there after seven nightly.*


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 1, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> What kind of weed are you smoking? Pay up? you lost and I have to pay up? There is no Surf Cup on Sept 5-7. Period. LMFAO.
> By the way, it will not happen in the end of September either. Of course, it will happen eventually, sometime in 2021 or 2022.
> 
> On the other note, I guess it got so bad that this wonderful thread got moved? WOW.


I said Surf Cup is on and you said it's not.  I won is how I see it.  It was not cancelled like your bet was about.  I'll give you a dbl or nothing?


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I said Surf Cup is on and you said it's not.  I won is how I see it.  It was not cancelled like your bet was about.  I'll give you a dbl or nothing?


You think it’s on because they moved the date for now a third “scheduled” weekend?


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I said Surf Cup is on and you said it's not.  I won is how I see it.  It was not cancelled like your bet was about.  I'll give you a dbl or nothing?





messy said:


> You think it’s on because they moved the date for now a third “scheduled” weekend?


*Go bump mushrooms somewhere else.....and bump this thread back where it came from...*


----------

